# tanken? lass mal gut sein



## Thori'dal (12. August 2010)

Hallo Buffies,

ich möchte euch heute mal eine Geschichte aus den berühmt berüchtigten Randominstanzen erzählen.
Schnell angemeldet, gleich eine Gruppe gefunden. 
Dieses mal geht es nach Gundarak.
Kein Problem. Fix gebuffed. Schaut alles ready aus. 
Renn ich mit meinem Warritank doch mal los, da es aussieht als ob alle bereit wären. (Healermana 90%)
Erste Gruppe schnell gelegt. Da kommen auch die ersten Beschwerden vom Healpaladin (ICCeq). 
Fragt mich warum ich pulle, wenn er nicht volles Mana hat. 
Ok kurz entschuldigt. 
Raum is gecleart. Pullt der Magier den Boss (Absicht). 
Kurz den Magier gerettet (bereue ich im nachhinein).
Und klär alle nach dem Bossfight auf, dass ich wenns nicht zu viele Umstände macht gerne selber pullen würde, weil mir sonst immer das Müsli vom Frühstück hochkommt. Kein Plan warum.
Egal.
Dann weiter. Magier pullt nächste Gruppe....
Rette im wieder (wird wieder bereut), versuch das Müsli unten zu halten und klär im danach nochmal drüber auf, dass ich gern pullen würde.
Bitte auch anschließend unseren 90%Paladin, vor allem, Heilung auf die einzustellen die außer mir pullen. 
Ok geht ne Zeit lang gut. 
Bis es zur vorletzten Gruppe vorm Endboss geht. 
Magier pullt. Ich lass ihm mal die Aggro, wenn er so drauf steht (wieso auch nicht bleibt wenigstens das Müsli, wo's hingehört).
Magier stirbt. Ich übernehm die Mobs bis sie tot sind. 
Jetzt hagelt's beschwerden vom Magier. Naja ich hab ihn gewarnt.
Und was ich eine besonders schöne Leistung finde vom 90%Paladin weil kein volles Mana hatte und auf meine Antwort, dass ich nicht gepullt habe mit einem, Moment Zitat:
"Laber nicg du nuub" 
Naja da deutsch ja nicht Aufgabe des Heilers is ist es mir auch egal.
Letzten zwei Mobs vorm Endboss. Magier pullt beide.............
Ooooooookkkeeeyyyy.Ich ess nie wieder was vor Randominis, aber egal.
Magier liegt im Dreck. Paladin jammert wieder los, was ich hier veranstalte........
Denk mir nur der Boss soll instand umfallen damit ich hier rauskomme. 
Ich durfte als erster auf den Endboss. (nur weil ich schneller war als der Magier)
ok kein Problem hauen den Boss auf 20%. Jetzt kommt's.
Jetzt kicken die mich aus der Gruppe...... 
Weil ICH tanken wollte.
Und ICH es mir nicht gefallen lasse wenn jemand die ganze Gruppe wipen will. 
Die ganze Gruppe wollte mich nicht tanken lassen. 
Ich versteh's nicht....
Ich verabschiede mich jetzt echt vom Müsli vor lauter kotzen.

Jetz wollt ich mal fragen
Was haltet ihr davon?
Hattet ihr auch schon sowas?


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (12. August 2010)

was ist daran so schlimm wenn ein andere pullt spott ab und gut ist.


----------



## Thori'dal (12. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> was ist daran so schlimm wenn ein andere pullt spott ab und gut ist.



naja das kann ich dir gern sagen
als tank hast du die verantwortung für deine gruppe. wenn jemand umfällt bist du schuld (oder der heiler) 
und bei einer 4 mob gruppe ist es mit einem spott nicht getan


----------



## Furker (12. August 2010)

Imho kann man nicht infight gekickt werden?!


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

Dafür gibts MassSpott, Schockwelle, Donnerknall, Spalten etc.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (12. August 2010)

1. Es gibt bereits tausende solcher Geschichten
2. Ich kann dir nur recht geben, und verstehe durchaus wieso du trotzalldem
hier deine Geschichte kundgegeben hast, es baut einfach die angestaute Wut ab
die man in solchen Situationen bekommt (Spreche aus Erfahrung, ich war sehr lange Tank)


----------



## ercvomnil (12. August 2010)

Man kann infight niemanden rauswählen...


----------



## Thori'dal (12. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dafür gibts MassSpott, Schockwelle, Donnerknall, Spalten etc.



massenspot hat ewig lange cd und bring mal nen donenrknall wenn der da mit dem pyroball reincrittet, das interessiert herzlich wenig.
außerdem ist das nicht das thema


----------



## Yokoono12 (12. August 2010)

Mir unbekannt das man seid neuestem während des fights kicken kann aber genau solche Gruppen kenne ich zur Genüge und hab deswegen auch aufgehört rnd inis zu Tanken, das es einfach nur den Spielspass verdirbt. Die Flames die du geschrieben hast sind ja noch harmlos im gegensatz zu dem was ich schon so alles mitbekommen habe. Ich hab auch des öfteren mal einen DD umfallen lassen wenn derjenige meinte dauernd Pullen zu müssen, komischerweise wurde ich meistens dafür geflamed...

Naja egal genug mimimi^^ Lass dich net ärgern, leg dir ein dickes Fell zu oder mach halt DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (12. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> was ist daran so schlimm wenn ein andere pullt spott ab und gut ist.



Wenn ich sowas schon höre. Dann aber rumheulen das es so wenig Tanks gibt...


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

Wenn jeder wegen soetwas einen Thread aufmachen würde, dann würdest du im Forum hier nichts anderes finden. Sieht darüber weg, hau gegen die Wand und Spiel weiter, Idioten gibts immer.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (12. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dafür gibts MassSpott, Schockwelle, Donnerknall, Spalten etc.



Gut. freut mich das du uns Lösungen aufzählst die wir alle kennen,
aber:
1. Es stresst einen Tank unglaublich solche Situationen zu erleben
2. Ist es einfach aus prinzip herraus die Aufgabe des Tanks zu pullen.
3. In solchen Situatonen teilen sich die Mobs sehr schnell auf 
da ein DD kaum mit AOE pullt und dann viel Spaß beim Mobs einsammeln.


----------



## Thori'dal (12. August 2010)

Yokoono12 schrieb:


> Mir unbekannt das man seid neuestem während des fights kicken kann aber genau solche Gruppen kenne ich zur Genüge und hab deswegen auch aufgehört rnd inis zu Tanken, das es einfach nur den Spielspass verdirbt. Die Flames die du geschrieben hast sind ja noch harmlos im gegensatz zu dem was ich schon so alles mitbekommen habe. Ich hab auch des öfteren mal einen DD umfallen lassen wenn derjenige meinte dauernd Pullen zu müssen, komischerweise wurde ich meistens dafür geflamed...
> 
> Naja egal genug mimimi^^ Lass dich net ärgern, leg dir ein dickes Fell zu oder mach halt DD
> 
> ...



hm stärkt den charakter xD
wirst wohl recht haben
aber im ersten moment wenn du dann auf einmal ohne marken in dala stehst da schaust dann schon^^


----------



## Grave_Dancer (12. August 2010)

Grüße, 


ich habe ebenfalls einen Tank Warrior als Twink. In solchen Situationen handle ich einfach nach folgendem Grundsatz:
"Wer pullt, der tankt!"

Selbst wenn sie dich kicken, innerhalb weniger sekunden hast du eine neue Gruppe gefunden.


MFG


----------



## Farferia (12. August 2010)

Ach ja solche Geschichten kenn ich auch massig. Allerdings ist es bei mir auf dem Server eher so, das man als DD / Heiler meist so ca 20-30 min wartet bis man ne gruppe hat und man als Tank instant in ne Gruppe geladen wird. Wenn mir als Tank dann einer der restlichen Gruppenmitgleidern dumm kommt gibts die Drohung das ich auch einfach wieder gehn kann und schon sind alle brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (12. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> was ist daran so schlimm wenn ein andere pullt spott ab und gut ist.



es geht ums prinzip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thori'dal (12. August 2010)

Farferia schrieb:


> Ach ja solche Geschichten kenn ich auch massig. Allerdings ist es bei mir auf dem Server eher so, das man als DD / Heiler meist so ca 20-30 min wartet bis man ne gruppe hat und man als Tank instant in ne Gruppe geladen wird. Wenn mir als Tank dann einer der restlichen Gruppenmitgleidern dumm kommt gibts die Drohung das ich auch einfach wieder gehn kann und schon sind alle brav
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die drohung zieht leider nicht mehr...


----------



## Arandes (12. August 2010)

Also, bis auf die Tatsache, dass sie dich angeblich infight gekickt haben (was ja bei Zufallsgruppen wirklich NICHT geht) - glaube ich dir leider alles.

Habe selbst nur Tankklassen (okay, 1-2 DDs sind schon drunter) und erlebe das auch ab und an. Ich lass die konsequent sterben. Und wenn alle dumm rummachen, sollen sie mich doch schmeissen - dann hab ich kein Cooldown drauf und sonst gehts normal weiter.

Ich halte mich nicht für Gott, aber ich beschwer mich ja auch nicht, dass manche DDs halt keine Ahnung haben. Entweder machen sie keinen Schaden oder aber sie sind so AoE-Bomb-XXX-Porn-P0wn3dg3-geil, dass man irgendwann Gefahr läuft, die Aggro zu verlieren. Gebe zu, passiert selten, aber ich sehs nicht gern, wenn DDs einfach Ihre Birne ausschalten... wobei manche nicht mal den Anlasser finden, traurig.

Fakt ist: Wem irgendwas an meinem Tankstil nicht passt, kann gern gehen - ich such mir schliesslich auch neue DDs, das ist übrigens mit ein Grund, warum ich meist mit meiner Frau und nem Kumpel in Randominis gehe -> da haben wir IMMER die Mehrstimme.


----------



## Plusader (12. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> was ist daran so schlimm wenn ein andere pullt spott ab und gut ist.



du hast dir das echt durchgelesen ? XD 

ich habs zwei mal versucht... naja seht selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Thori schrieb:


> Hallo Buffies,
> 
> ich möchte euch heute mal eine Geschichte *aus den berühmt berüchtigten Randominstanzen* erzählen.
> Schnell angemeldet, gleich eine Gruppe gefunden.
> ...



da war schluss


----------



## Mindadar (12. August 2010)

Klar es ist ok wenn die gruppe ein dd tankt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ich so dd´s finde lass ich sie auch immer sterben ich greif doch nich ein wenn die nich mehr wissen das es tanks gibt o.O


----------



## Yokoono12 (12. August 2010)

Thori schrieb:


> hm stärkt den charakter xD
> wirst wohl recht haben
> aber im ersten moment wenn du dann auf einmal ohne marken in dala stehst da schaust dann schon^^






Ja das glaub ich dir, aber als Tank solltest du ja keine Probleme haben eine neue Grp zu finden und die Ini´s sind ja auch schnell durchgespielt. Für alles andere, ich mache es inzwischen so, sag was du denkst flame zurück und lass dir nichts gefallen. Das tut gut und dein Müsli macht auch keine Anstalten mehr nach oben zu wundern xD


----------



## Somero (12. August 2010)

Jup ich handel auch nach dem Verfahren wer Aggro hat darf sie auch behalten. (Auser der Heiler hat ma Aggro, was aber net vorkommen sollte)
Ich acht ja auch darauf, dass ich als Jäger keine Aggro ziehe so schwer ist das ja net^^


----------



## Thori'dal (12. August 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Also, bis auf die Tatsache, dass sie dich angeblich infight gekickt haben (was ja bei Zufallsgruppen wirklich NICHT geht) - glaube ich dir leider alles.
> 
> Habe selbst nur Tankklassen (okay, 1-2 DDs sind schon drunter) und erlebe das auch ab und an. Ich lass die konsequent sterben. Und wenn alle dumm rummachen, sollen sie mich doch schmeissen - dann hab ich kein Cooldown drauf und sonst gehts normal weiter.
> 
> ...



ich schwöre bei allem was mir heilig ist das die mich im bossfight rausgeschmissen haben.
wirklich ka vll ahben die die ausschusswahl schon vorm boss gestartet und dann bei x % von dem alle auf "ja" gedrückt
fakt ist ich wurde gekickt


----------



## MrBlaki (12. August 2010)

Hättest du den Magier gerettet hättest du die Instanz, 
1. schneller Beendet
2. Erfolgreich


----------



## Arandes (12. August 2010)

Thori schrieb:


> ich schwöre bei allem was mir heilig ist das die mich im bossfight rausgeschmissen haben.
> wirklich ka vll ahben die die ausschusswahl schon vorm boss gestartet und dann bei x % von dem alle auf "ja" gedrückt
> fakt ist ich wurde gekickt




Jou aber Fakt ist eben auch, dass "Während eines Bosskampfes keine Ausschlusswahl gestartet werden kann" - und ob die so lange hält, nunja, das weiss ich nicht. Aber ich sag mal so: "Screen it or it never happened" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich auf Cataclysm... wenns denn wirklich so sein sollte, wie sie es ankündigen, wäre das herrlich... Die Tankpopulation schwindet um gefühlte 72%, die DDs müssen sich am Riemen reissen weil endlich mal wieder CC gefragt ist und nicht "Bombääääään"... Hach... Ich vermisse grad regelrecht SdR =P 



> Hättest du den Magier gerettet hättest du die Instanz,
> 1. schneller Beendet
> 2. Erfolgreich



Nicht zu vergessen:

3. allen Idioten-DDs die Bestätigung gegeben, dass wir Tanks einfach nur dumme Spot-Knopf-Drücker sind und sie ja machen können, was sie wollen... Yay, genau so funktioniert Dummheit verbreiten ja.


----------



## Thori'dal (12. August 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Hättest du den Magier gerettet hättest du die Instanz,
> 1. schneller Beendet
> 2. Erfolgreich



beweisst nur das du keinen tank hast
wer nicht lernen will muss fühlen
*herzhaft lach*


----------



## Neneko89 (12. August 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Hättest du den Magier gerettet hättest du die Instanz,
> 1. schneller Beendet
> 2. Erfolgreich



Trotzdem haben solche Leute einfach ne dicke Abfuhr verdient. Es kann nicht sein das sich Leute so Assozial verhalten und sogar die bitten des Tanks komplett ignorieren.


----------



## coolden (12. August 2010)

ich als tank würde den dd einmal warnen und auch sagen das wenn er noch einmal extra pullt ich ihn einfach sterben lassen werden


----------



## nea-polis (12. August 2010)

Man kann während des Bosskampfs jemanden aus der Gruppe entfernen. Wie es gemacht wird keine Ahnung, habe es aber bereits mit Tanks in GvS und Hdr erlebt.


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. August 2010)

Erstmal, ich spiele selber Tank mit 4 Chars (Warri, Pala, DK, Dudu) und kann deinen Unmut durchaus verstehen. Allerdings kann ich auch den DD verstehen, der ständig pullt, weil du es anscheinend nicht "fließen" genug tust.
Ich versuche immer so schnell wie möglich durch die Instanz zu rushen und bin immer an vorderster Front um gleich die nächste Mobgruppe zu pullen (sofern der Healer gut genug is, was aber in 99% der Fälle der Fall ist^^).
Vielleicht versuchst du es mal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOtherGuy (12. August 2010)

Ich hätte ja den saublöden Mage rausgekickt. Wer pullt, der tankt. Punkt.


----------



## Thori'dal (12. August 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Erstmal, ich spiele selber Tank mit 4 Chars (Warri, Pala, DK, Dudu) und kann deinen Unmut durchaus verstehen. Allerdings kann ich auch den DD verstehen, der ständig pullt, weil du es anscheinend nicht "fließen" genug tust.
> Ich versuche immer so schnell wie möglich durch die Instanz zu rushen und bin immer an vorderster Front um gleich die nächste Mobgruppe zu pullen (sofern der Healer gut genug is, was aber in 99% der Fälle der Fall ist^^).
> Vielleicht versuchst du es mal so
> 
> ...



könnt ich fast schon auch verstehen 
aber ich hab keine ewigkeit bis zum pull gewartet
das kann ich dir versichern^^


----------



## Arandes (12. August 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Erstmal, ich spiele selber Tank mit 4 Chars (Warri, Pala, DK, Dudu) und kann deinen Unmut durchaus verstehen. Allerdings kann ich auch den DD verstehen, der ständig pullt, weil du es anscheinend nicht "fließen" genug tust.
> Ich versuche immer so schnell wie möglich durch die Instanz zu rushen und bin immer an vorderster Front um gleich die nächste Mobgruppe zu pullen (sofern der Healer gut genug is, was aber in 99% der Fälle der Fall ist^^).
> Vielleicht versuchst du es mal so
> 
> ...




Ganz ehrlich - wenn ich solche Hetzer habe, gehe ich sogar freiwillig raus. WoW ist ein Spiel, das soll MIR ja Spass machen. Und was spassig dran sein soll, möglichst schnell durchzu"rushen", weiss ich auch nicht. Ein Fussballspiel soll ja auch 90 Minuten gehen und nicht schon nach 2 fertig sein. Letzten Endes ist es jedem frei gestellt, und das ist gut so. Aber manch einer sollte sich mal fragen, warum er dann überhaupt spielt. Nur, damit man möglichst schnell die Marken hat, damit man ein paar Pixel mehr hat? Euh... also, mir wäre es das ja nicht wert.


----------



## Orgoron (12. August 2010)

Guckst du hier !


----------



## likoria (12. August 2010)

LOL warum flamed ihr Spott und gut? Ich kanns nicht ab wenn Hyperaktive in meiner Gruppe sind und schnell durschrushen müssen damit sie noch alle Hcs durchkommen vor 3Uhr(ID Resett), wenn ein anderer auser mir pullt lass ich ihn sterben tut er es noch einmal wird er gekickt ganz einfach, denn ich als Tank habe keine Probleme eine Gruppe zu finden 

Ist mir letztens auch passiert in Turm Utgarde...Krieger pullt den Boss,Heiler und ich lassen ihn sterben, er leavt freiwillig,schnell zu 4gelgt Friede,Freude,Eierkuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allexiella (12. August 2010)

Verstehe nicht, das man sich über solche Vorkomnisse noch aufregt. 




IST HALT WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## failbob (12. August 2010)

genau aus dem grund hab ich aufgehört heros zu tanken ^^ 70% der gruppen sind zwar meist ok aber bei den anderen 30% bekommst du oft einen herzinfarkt. 

Ganz ehrlich es ist nur ein game und deswegen lass ich mich auch nicht von irgendwelchen oberspacken die meinen sie seien Götter weil sie 232 epic gear haben die Nerven rauben.
Denn ich bin der Tank und wenn ich grad mal umgespecct hab und mir die DD´s schon am arsch gehen ich soll mal "Gogogogo" machen und ich dann schon die halbe inni auf mich zulaufen sehe krieg ich auch das kotzen. 

Da meld ich mich lieber als DD an und wart 10-15 minuten farm in der Zeit ein paar Erze und Kräuter oder mach eben paar dailys etc. 
Dann komm ich in die Inni lauf gechillt dem Tank hinterher halt mein Maul fahr meine 4k DPS sahn die 2 Marken ab und das vollkommen ohne Stress oder flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=


----------



## Arandes (12. August 2010)

Neraxes schrieb:


> dir machen heros noch spaß ?




Würd ich sonst noch WoW spielen? Wenn mir was keinen Spass mehr macht, lass ich es. Wieso sollte ich es denn weiter praktizieren? Ich bin kein Resignierter. Wenn mir was nicht passt, wirds abgeschoben, das ist ja das schöne an einer freien Meinung. Dass ich mit dieser Meinung ein wenig allein auf weiter Flur stehe, ist mir leider auch bewusst.


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. August 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich - wenn ich solche Hetzer habe, gehe ich sogar freiwillig raus. WoW ist ein Spiel, das soll MIR ja Spass machen. Und was spassig dran sein soll, möglichst schnell durchzu"rushen", weiss ich auch nicht. Ein Fussballspiel soll ja auch 90 Minuten gehen und nicht schon nach 2 fertig sein. Letzten Endes ist es jedem frei gestellt, und das ist gut so. Aber manch einer sollte sich mal fragen, warum er dann überhaupt spielt. Nur, damit man möglichst schnell die Marken hat, damit man ein paar Pixel mehr hat? Euh... also, mir wäre es das ja nicht wert.



Wenn du mir jetzt noch bitte erklären würdest, was daran Spaß macht nach jeder Mobgruppe 10-30sek warten zu müssen, bis wieder gepullt wird?!
Wozu geht man denn in 5er Heros? Um sich die schöne Architektur anzuschauen oder sonst irgendwas blumiges dort zu veranstalten?
Es geht nur um die Marken (und bei manchen evtl. um Items, die dort droppen). Kurz: Spaß durch befriedigten Sammlertrieb ^^


----------



## skyline930 (12. August 2010)

Toll, Massenspot blabla, das wird ja so aussehen: Mage pullt, frisst dmg, Palaheal healt, Healaggro, bei den DDs machts den DÄÄÄÄMÄÄÄTSCH klick, anstatt zum Tank zu laufen damit der Tank den Mob schnappen kann, rennen dann 4 Gruppenmember in unterschiedliche Richtungen. Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber der DnD bei meinem DK-Tank hat keine 100m Radius. Die Shockwave vom Warri denk ich mal auch nicht. Weihe - neeein. Und was auch immer Dudu hat, denk ich hat auch keine 100m Range. 

@TE: Kenn ich und hass ich genauso wie du. Randoms tanken ist hölle.


----------



## Arandes (12. August 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch bitte erklären würdest, was daran Spaß macht nach jeder Mobgruppe 10-30sek warten zu müssen, bis wieder gepullt wird?!
> Wozu geht man denn in 5er Heros? Um sich die schöne Architektur anzuschauen oder sonst irgendwas blumiges dort zu veranstalten?
> Es geht nur um die Marken (und bei manchen evtl. um Items, die dort droppen). Kurz: Spaß durch befriedigten Sammlertrieb ^^




Naja, wie ich sagte, das ist deine Meinung - bei Weitem nicht meine. Und ich sagte ja nicht, dass ich 10-30sek warte, das ist nun deine Interpretation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ich einfach nicht mag, sind Tanks, die halbwegs die erste Gruppe pullen und schon bei der Zweiten sind und sich dann wundern, warum die erste schon wieder quer durch den Raum läuft. Wenn mans kann - bitte. Aber wenn man es nicht kann, sollte man es wirklich lieber lassen.

Und übrigens: Ja, ich schau mir die schöne Architektur an. Warum auch nicht? Bezahle ja fürs Spiel, also schau ich auch. Ich bin kein "Sammler", da könnte ich Pokémon spielen und es würde mir wesentlich mehr Inhalt und Spass bieten... und leider auch mehr soziales Geschehen.


----------



## Kehrin (12. August 2010)

Erst mal danke für den schönen Bericht (Ich lese so etwas sehr gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 
Deine Einstellung "Wer pullt, stirbt" gefällt mir (oder es liegt einfach daran dass ich seit 1nem Jahr mit meinem Pala Tank Couseng zusammen spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Also würde ich Tanken würde ich ihn so oft Ninja-Pullen lassen bis er es kapiert das man nicht Ninja-Pullt.


----------



## failbob (12. August 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch bitte erklären würdest, was daran Spaß macht nach jeder Mobgruppe 10-30sek warten zu müssen, bis wieder gepullt wird?!
> Wozu geht man denn in 5er Heros? Um sich die schöne Architektur anzuschauen oder sonst irgendwas blumiges dort zu veranstalten?
> Es geht nur um die Marken (und bei manchen evtl. um Items, die dort droppen). Kurz: Spaß durch befriedigten Sammlertrieb ^^



Es geht nicht darum in der Hero Inni extrem Zeit zu verschwenden aber isses so schlimm Wenn man statt 15 Minuten 18 Minuten braucht und dafür keiner geflamed wird und der Tank nicht akkordarbeit leisten muss um die DD´s am Leben zu erhalten ? Warum habt ihr alle so einen Stress ? Als Tank will ich auch fix durch und am fixesten geht es wenn ich einfach Tanke und man mir 0,5 Sekunden Antankzeit gibt. Es nervt nix mehr als wie wenn ich schon schneller als die Pyros laufen muss um überhaupt von irgendwas mal Aggro zu haben :O


----------



## Thori'dal (12. August 2010)

sorry an alle die solch ein thema nervt aber
dieses thema wird, und das versprech ich euch, nie aussterben.
also ignoriert diese themen wenn ihr sie nicht verkraftet und sucht euch was anderes zum flamen


----------



## Rabenrecht (12. August 2010)

Also nachdem ich die Geschichte und einige der Kommentare hier gelesen habe, kann ich mir sehr gute vorstellen was du mit deiner Müsli geschichte meinst. Ich könnt da echt kotzen DDs machen Schaden und Tanks haben Aggro, wenn Tanks mal Schaden machen ist das in ordnung aber andersrum geht mal garnicht. Wenn ich mal Aggro habe dann ist das meistens OK da ich einiges abkann und der handelsübliche Healer sowieso alles durchhottet (sollte das nicht der Fall sein passe ich da auch auf). Also im gesammten keine Gefahr aber Tatsache ist dass das trotzdem stressig für nen Tank ist, solange das nicht die "ach leckt mich doch am Arsch" Tankvariante ist, wenn er merkt er hat von nem mob die aggro nicht und wenn dann irgend so nen Hirni umkippt darf er sich was vom healer oder gar vom DD anhören, ich hoffe ja mit Cata kommt wieder dieser ich könnte ja mal antanken lassen Gedanke in die Köpfe der Leute. Ich finde das Gut und rate euch nicht abspotten solange es nicht der mob ist den ihr tatsächlich die ganze Zeit angetankt habt oder wenn da kein DD für eingeteilt war, sonst gibt das mit dem Addon ne Katastrophe in randoms wenn die Leute es nicht langsam wieder lernen.

An alle die meine Ansicht da nicht teilen: Von mir aus.
An alle die meine Ansicht nicht teilen und mich ohne Begründung flamen(gillt auch für allgemein unverständliche Begründungen wie "FU du kackbuun du has ja mal gar keinen Plan" : Ihr seid mir sowas von egal, und ich hoffe es kommt der Zeitpunkt wo ihr euch keine 5 Minuten in ner random ohne kick aufhalten könnt.
An alle die meine Ansicht nicht teilen und ne gute Begründung abliefern: Glaube ich zwar nicht dass es soweit kommt aber wenn doch hm von der Seite habe ich es noch nicht betrachtet.

So ich sollte nicht mit schlechter Laune in nem Thread posten 

Gruß Rabe


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (12. August 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Toll, Massenspot blabla, das wird ja so aussehen: Mage pullt, frisst dmg, Palaheal healt, Healaggro, bei den DDs machts den DÄÄÄÄMÄÄÄTSCH klick, anstatt zum Tank zu laufen damit der Tank den Mob schnappen kann, rennen dann 4 Gruppenmember in unterschiedliche Richtungen. Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber der DnD bei meinem DK-Tank hat keine 100m Radius. Die Shockwave vom Warri denk ich mal auch nicht. Weihe - neeein. Und was auch immer Dudu hat, denk ich hat auch keine 100m Range.
> 
> 
> .....



Der Paladin hat zb Massenspott kann man von einem Target 3 Ziele abspotten. Falls das nicht hilft noch ein Schild hinterherschmeißen. Oder einfach mal schneller sein als der DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarvan (12. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> was ist daran so schlimm wenn ein andere pullt spott ab und gut ist.



Lieber Te,
Hier ist ein Beispiel für jemanden, der dem magier/Pala aus deiner Gruppe ziemlich ähnlich ist. Mehr als aufregen kann man sich leider nicht mehr, in WoW gibts solche assos, damit muss man leider leben.


----------



## malmaladei (12. August 2010)

Wenn der Tank stirbt, ist Heal schuld;
wenn der Heal stirbt, ist Tank schuld;
wenn der DD stirbt, ist der DD schuld.

Wenn sie's nicht kapieren und noch wagen zu flamen, dann geh ich. Ich hab in durchschnittlich weniger als 1sek. eine neue Gruppe, also mich triffts nicht.


----------



## Cemesis (12. August 2010)

@TE

Also ich hab mir alle Beiträge bis hierher durchgelesen. Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, klingt das für mich sehr nach einem vorrausgeplantes Spiel gegen dich.

Wenn das wirklich so ist das man Infight kein Rausschmiss Voting starten kann, dann wurde das zu 100% abgesprochen im TS oder so. Die haben das Voting gestartet, haben 
gewartet bis der Endboss ohne Tank zu legen ist und haben auf "ok" gedrückt. Da der Boss nicht von einer Sekunde auf die andere gelegt werden kann, heißt das das die schön gewartet haben.

Ich hätte nen Ticket eröffnet. GMs können in dein Log schauen was passiert ist und können "wenn sie wollen" gegen sowas reagieren.

Mfg


----------



## PaluppenPaul (12. August 2010)

Jo,weil es so viele schwachmaten gibt,gehe ich auch nicht random los;-)


----------



## MrBlaki (12. August 2010)

Ich will nicht anzweifeln das diese Idioten DDs so wie ihr sie nennt, lernen müssen was sie falsch machen aber, es ist nunmal Tatsache, dass der Mage selbst nachdem er gestorben(!!!) ist, weitergemacht hat.
Das ist für mich ein klares Zeichen von purer Sturheit, wenn jemand nichts an seinem Verhalten ändern will, wird er es auch nicht machen.
Hätte er ihn einfach einmal sterben lassen und ein parr Sekunden später gemerkt das man diesen Magier sowieso nicht belehren kann, wäre er 800mal schneller fertig.
Und jetzt kommt von mir aus wieder mit dem Argument "Dann hast du nie einen Tank gespielt" oder "Dann gehörst du genau zu dieser Sorte DD", die Argumente zählen nicht.
Denn dann kann ich genauso behaupten, dass wenn man sich ein wenig zusammenreißen würde und nicht sofort mit sowas wie "Wtf dummer Mage, nun kannste sterben" reagiert, schneller zum Ziel kommt, selbst wenn der Mage nichts drauss gelernt hatt.
Also liebe Tanks wenn euch solche DDs auf den nerv gehen, verlasst doch die Gruppe oder geht afk oder lasst euch kicken.
Dadurch habt ihr keine Vorteile, aber auch keine wirklichen Nachteile da ihr diese ach so schlimmen DDs nicht mehr ertragen müsst.
Und nun kommt wieder mit euren Flames wie man sie hier auf buffed gewohnt ist.
Standartmässig öffne ich den THread am besten garnicht mehr, weil nun sowieso nurnoch schwachsinnige Kommentare kommen werden, die meine Argumente sowieso nicht vernichten können.


----------



## Anfier (12. August 2010)

Wen jemand vor mir Pullt lasse ich ihn bei der 2. Verwarnung Sterben, wer nicht hören will muss fühlen....

und ich hab mal eine Frage an den Threadersteller: Wie konnten sie dich im Fight aus der Gruppe kicken ? das geht nicht im kampf, und kurz nach des Kampfes, ERKLÄRUNG bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




///EDIT: OK gerade gelesen^^ Gut kann sein das es abgesprochen war das der letzte kurz vom ende des Kampfes auf ja drückt


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. August 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Was ich einfach nicht mag, sind Tanks, die halbwegs die erste Gruppe pullen und schon bei der Zweiten sind und sich dann wundern, warum die erste schon wieder quer durch den Raum läuft. Wenn mans kann - bitte. Aber wenn man es nicht kann, sollte man es wirklich lieber lassen.




Ja, aber um solche Tanks geht es ja nicht...und so einer bin ich ganz sicher nicht. Mir machts eben mehr Spaß zügig durch die Instanz zu kommen, natürlich ohne Chaos anzurichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## syntaxsniffler (12. August 2010)

kenne das problem wenn ich mal als dd statt tank dabei bin das 95% der tanks dann so lahme movementgünther sind die 2 min pause immer brauchen bis zur nächsten grp und das dann die dds (nein ich nicht) vor pullen.
Wieso so aufwändig? Heutzutage geht man in ne Hero und inst in 9-20 min aus der Hero, die leute wenn sie nicht vom eigenen Realm sind sieht man eh zu 99% nie wieder.
Man geht heutzutage nur noch wegen 2 Frostmarken rein sonst würden die Heros für die Besser ausgestatteten Spieder nicht mehr interessant sein.
Naja an deiner Stelle hätte ich ihm paar mal verrecken lassen + dann vor Endboss gekickt, just my over9k drölf cent


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (12. August 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Lieber Te,
> Hier ist ein Beispiel für jemanden, der dem magier/Pala aus deiner Gruppe ziemlich ähnlich ist. Mehr als aufregen kann man sich leider nicht mehr, in WoW gibts solche assos, damit muss man leider leben.





Jaja über einen urteilen aber selber keine Ahnung haben das ich auch einen Tank spiele und es ist mir egal ob jemand pullt oder nicht. Vielleicht liegts dran das ich einfach schneller bin als die DDs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thori'dal (12. August 2010)

Anfier schrieb:


> Wen jemand vor mir Pullt lasse ich ihn bei der 2. Verwarnung Sterben, wer nicht hören will muss fühlen....
> 
> und ich hab mal eine Frage an den Threadersteller: Wie konnten sie dich im Fight aus der Gruppe kicken ? das geht nicht im kampf, und kurz nach des Kampfes, ERKLÄRUNG bitte
> 
> ...



da hast du gut aufgepasst in meinem post 
aber nicht auf den der anderen
die haben die wahl gestartet bevor ich am boss war 
und mich dann zur richtigen zeit gekickt


----------



## tyrokz (12. August 2010)

wusste gar nicht dass der tank verantwortlich für die gruppe ist mittlerweile sind die rnds so sau einfach, dass jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich ist mittlerweile kann ja eh jeder sogut wie alles.
seit dieser olol ptech mit coolem ep für rnd inis draufgespielt wurde bin ich als tank immer froh wenn andere pullen weniger stress für mich.. ich bleib stehen die mobs kommen auch so
ohne dass ich groß das ziel wechseln muss.
falls es doch nich klappt 
mage-> eisblock
schurke-> vanish
jäger-> feign death
öäh und die anderen klassen haben glaub auch min. 1 fertigkeit zum aggro reduce

also kein mimimi schneller klicken.....


----------



## Thori'dal (12. August 2010)

tyrokz schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht dass der tank verantwortlich für die gruppe ist mittlerweile sind die rnds so sau einfach, dass jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich ist mittlerweile kann ja eh jeder sogut wie alles.
> seit dieser olol ptech mit coolem ep für rnd inis draufgespielt wurde bin ich als tank immer froh wenn andere pullen weniger stress für mich.. ich bleib stehen die mobs kommen auch so
> ohne dass ich groß das ziel wechseln muss.
> falls es doch nich klappt
> ...



beweisst nur das du keinen tank spielst


----------



## Kleina Jäga (12. August 2010)

Zum infight kick funzt so das vorm pull gestartet wird und während des Kampfes dann alle fertig gevotet haben

Und zur Geschichte: Ist leider immer so, nehm schon die längere wartezeit in kauf nur damit mein dk twink nicht mehr tanken muss....


----------



## tyrokz (12. August 2010)

Thori schrieb:


> beweisst nur das du keinen tank spielst



oh ja ich spiele tank vllt nich im endcontent aber ich spiele tank 

und dieses spasstische ich nehm dir die aggro nich weil du anstelle von mir pullst, ist sowas von bescheiden lächerlich


----------



## Arandes (12. August 2010)

tyrokz schrieb:


> oh ja ich spiele tank vllt nich im endcontent aber ich spiele tank
> 
> und dieses spasstische ich nehm dir die aggro nich weil du anstelle von mir pullst, ist sowas von bescheiden lächerlich




Genauso lächerlich ist das spastische "Ich pulle weil der Tank ja abspotten muss".

Bin immernoch für einen Sozial-Check, bevor man überhaupt WoW spielen darf.


----------



## Shalania (12. August 2010)

Das was du hier sagen willst ich verstehen diese "BÄÄMMM DMG ICH BIN DER GEILSTE DD AUF DER WELT " Kreaturen die dieses spiel auch spielen nicht ! 
Ich hab mir einfach nen Macro gemacht wo ich alle ganz am anfang darauf hinweise das ich nur aber auch wirklich NUR für den heiler Tanke ! wer nicht sterben will soll warten oder sterben ! ich werde mich sicherlich nicht nach eineem 9 Std arbeitstag mich über sowas ärgern . Gehe zwar ehr mit der gilde in innis aber wenn es mal vorkommt das ich Rnd gehe ist mir das eigendlich alles egal brauch nichtmal zwingend nen Heiler als Pala tank ^^ ( macht es nur entspanter )

Freu mich jetzt schon auf Cata dann MÜSSEN die DD´s wieder auf die aggro achten , Tanks bauen weniger BPS auf und die DD´s haben keine BPS verminderung ^^
Ich sag da nur DD´s sind austauschbar gibt es wie sand am meer xD also nicht schade drum 
ich find sogar das blizzard den tanks so als kleiner bonus das wir uns mit sowas abgeben und rumschlagen müssen sollten wir keinen CD auf den D-Finder haben .

MFG Shala

P.S. Rechtschreibfehler sind im hier mit absichht versteckt für die Flamer unter euch ! 
P.S.S. Braucht hierdrauf net antworten lese es eh nicht wenn es nen flame ist..


----------



## Chrisjee (12. August 2010)

Ein dd der Aggro zieht ist ein schlechter dd.
Mahoni hat da mal einen tollen Text zu geschrieben. ^^


----------



## Annovella (12. August 2010)

Infight kann man nicht kicken. D.h. vorm Boss musste das Votum gestartet worden sein.

Passierte mir auch schon des öfteren. Als Assist-DD der dem Tank mobs zupullt und als Tank wo die anderen die ganze Zeit mit absicht welche vorpullen, obwohl ich schon nur am durchrennen bin.

Bni der Meinung solche Affen haben eine Zeitsperre verdient. Ist aber schwer nachweisbar und naja.. sie benutzen halt das System.. also kann man dagegen nichts machen. Schade drum.



Chrisjee schrieb:


> Ein dd der Aggro zieht ist ein schlechter dd.
> Mahoni hat da mal einen tollen Text zu geschrieben. ^^




Das kannst du nicht verallgemeinern!
Gibt genug möchtegern Tanks die z.B. nahezu NUR mit Weihe tanken, da zieht man aggro nur wenn man die Mobs anschaut. Also bitte. Ein schlechter Tank und der, der die Aggro von DDs nicht halten kann! Egal wieviel DMg die dd´s machen und sonstiges! Falls mal wer aggor ziehst gibs Spot/Stuns. Whats the Problem?


----------



## chaosruler (12. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dafür gibts MassSpott, Schockwelle, Donnerknall, Spalten etc.



Der DD hat nicht zu pullen. Egal welche fähigkeiten es gibt um das wieder grade zu biegen.


----------



## Wealhþeow (12. August 2010)

Ist mir schon häufig passiert mit meinem Pala-Tank. Gehe nun einfach fast nur noch mit meiner Gilde in Random Heros. 

Aber ihr bringt mich gerade auf eine neue Idee, wenn man so richtig die Schnauze voll hat: Mehrere Mobgruppen einsammeln, dann Gottesschild aktivieren und noch mehr Mobs einsammeln. Gruppe verlassen. Auf 30 Minuten cooldown pfeifen und angeln gehen!


----------



## Shalania (12. August 2010)

tyrokz schrieb:


> oh ja ich spiele tank vllt nich im endcontent aber ich spiele tank
> 
> und dieses spasstische ich nehm dir die aggro nich weil du anstelle von mir pullst, ist sowas von bescheiden lächerlich



Ich bau dir den satz mal um ! 

" Und diese Spasstische Ich pull dem Tank alles weg damit er viel mehr laufen muss als er müsste wenn er selber pullt , ist sowas von bescheiden lächerlich "

Du willst doch auch nicht das ich dir immer die mobs aus deinem Dmg berreich ziehe damit du mehr laufen must um dmg zu machen....


----------



## Vadesh (12. August 2010)

Solang der Tank nicht eingeschlafen ist, kann ich nicht verstehen wie andere Leute auf die Idee kommen (insbesondere Stoffklassen) zu pullen. Und am schönsten ist es dann, wenn der pullende Magier / Schurke / Jäger seinen Eisblock / Vanish / Totstellen zündet.

Und warum soll man ihn einfach weiterpullen lassen? Das ist unnötiger Stress für den Tank und für Stress zahl ich keine 13 Euro im Monat.


----------



## Xaadrea (12. August 2010)

Ich muss mich an dieser Stelle dem TE anschließen - ich handle exakt genauso, wenn ich mit meinem Bärchen eine Hero mache. Ich bin nicht der Hampelmann für Andere - letzten Endes ist es immer noch ein Gruppenspiel, und wer unfähig ist, das zu akzeptieren - tja, der ist dann nicht MEIN Problem. Wenn jemand zu viel Schaden macht und ich das mit schlechtem Equip nicht gegentanken kann, gut, dafür hab ich meinen Spott, handelt sich ja dann um ein Einzelziel. Spott ist nicht dafür da, dass Jäger ohne Irreführung pullen und mich dann noch anmachen. Jäger haben hervorragende Fähigkeiten ihre Aggro zu verringern oder mir gar zu helfen. Das ist der Grund, dass meine Druidin Dual auf Heal hat - das ist dann doch entspannter. 

Achja - ich hab selber zwei DDs (Verstärker und Jäger). Beim Schami kommt es manchmal vor, dass ich aus Versehen Aggro ziehe, und dann ist das eben meine Schuld. Nur meine. Wenn ich sterbe, entschuldige ich mich, werde gerezzt und dackel weiter. Hurra. Jägerlein hat ein Irreführungsmakro, das ich am Anfang der Ini für den jeweiligen Tank umschreibe. Rücksichtsvolles Spielen ist nicht die Welt..


----------



## Thori'dal (12. August 2010)

ein allgemeines dank aml an alle die das genauso sehen 
herzlichsten dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (12. August 2010)

Wealhþeow schrieb:


> Ist mir schon häufig passiert mit meinem Pala-Tank. Gehe nun einfach fast nur noch mit meiner Gilde in Random Heros.
> 
> Aber ihr bringt mich gerade auf eine neue Idee, wenn man so richtig die Schnauze voll hat: Mehrere Mobgruppen einsammeln, dann Gottesschild aktivieren und noch mehr Mobs einsammeln. Gruppe verlassen. Auf 30 Minuten cooldown pfeifen und angeln gehen!



naja ob das so wirklich ne Lösung ist ich weiss ja net.

Mit meinem Dk hatte ich beim tanken bis jetzt keine Probs, aber letztens wurde ich ( als DD unterwegs) auch in nem Bossfight gekickt und wunderte mich weshalb war ja nix passiert, In der Gruppe war dann noch einer von meinem Server den habe ich gefragt was da los war da sagte der "der Tank hat gesagt er habe sich verklickt" ja ne ist klar. Wenn man zum kicken 2 mal klicken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt halt komische Leute in Wow


----------



## LingLing85 (12. August 2010)

Wenn ich einige Antworten hier schon wieder sehe....

Warum sollte ich einem pullenden DD etwas abspotten? - Glaube das ist nicht meine "Pflicht" als Tank. Wenn sie meinen, pullen zu müssen und overnuken zu müssen, dann sollen sie selbst einen Tank spielen. Wenn es jemanden nicht passt, soll er eben leaven. Lang lebe die Instantinvites als Tank. So einfach ist das !!!

Ich selbst nutze bei sowas ein Makro mit folgenden Spruch: > Hinten an meinem Rücken hängt ein Schild: "Ich spotte nicht für DD's!" <

Kein Wunder, dass es immer weniger Tanks gibt...


----------



## Shalania (12. August 2010)

Thori schrieb:


> ein allgemeines dank aml an alle die das genauso sehen
> herzlichsten dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kein ding !!! 

Die hier was gegen posten haben eh keinen plan von tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PRO TANK !!! 		ANTI DD!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I


----------



## Progamer13332 (12. August 2010)

eine grp sollte auch 3 tanks und 2heiler bestehen


----------



## Shalania (12. August 2010)

Neraxes schrieb:


> seit mal froh das ihr bei solchen aktionen tanken lernt, da ihr es ja scheinbar net könnt oder nicht machen wollt.
> dem mage war sicher verdammt langweilig
> vote vor mage
> 
> ...



Wir Könnten abspotten aber wenn man das Nur machen muss lässt man das irgendwann xD 
aber scheinbar habt könnt ihr nicht spielen oder wollt es nicht können


----------



## Nightartex (12. August 2010)

Thori schrieb:


> Hallo Buffies,
> 
> ich möchte euch heute mal eine Geschichte aus den berühmt berüchtigten Randominstanzen erzählen.
> Schnell angemeldet, gleich eine Gruppe gefunden.
> ...



Kurz zur Story: Ich bin Tankpala und erlebe solche Sachen jeden Tag... die Leute pullen ohne nachzudenken, legen keinen Wert auf gewisse Taktiken (rauslaufen von irgendwelchen Sachen) und klatschen soviel auf einen Mob den ich noch nicht einmal angegriffen habe, dass sie autom. aggro bekommen und beschweren sich dann... genauso wie, wenn ich Marke und kurz erläutere bitte Totenkopf zuerst downzuklopfen wird dennoch AE't oder andere Mobs werden angegriffen....


Ich versteh die DD's auch einfach nicht, warum sie sich nicht einfach mal daran halten können, wofür sie da sind? Schaden machen und die Taktiken der Bosse beherzigen und gut is... :/ Anstatt vorzurennen und dauernd sinnlos daherzupullen, sich dann aufzuregen und dann noch nicht mal schaden machen, das sind mir die besten.

Andererseits: Du kannst nicht gekickt werden, während eines Kampfes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es sei denn es war bugged. Aber gut das nebensächlich, ist jedenfalls eine riesen Schweinerei, was so manche Leute abziehen.


----------



## Shalania (12. August 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> eine grp sollte auch 3 tanks und 2heiler bestehen



Omg das sind 2 tanks und 1-2 Heiler zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxsy (12. August 2010)

Wenn ein DD immer pullt nimm ihn auf igno kommste nichtmehr mit ihm/ihr in ne Gruppe und gut,als tank ne grp zu finden is ne Sache von sekunden...ich tank auch nurnoch als Vergelter heros hab da auch nur einen spott und den heb ich auf falls aus nem unerfindlichen Grund mal ein Heiler Aggro hat, als dd mit mir als Tank ziehste besser keine aggro oder hast zumindest platte an weil auf nen Spott wirst du da vergeblich warten(ausnahme is nur der DD macht so krassen schaden das er einfach mehr  Aggro macht obwohl er mich antanken lässt,da spott ich auch gern aber naps können sterben-wayne?),so einfach is das.Lustig find ich immer dd s die minimum 2k dps weniger als ich fahren und mich fragen warum sie aggro haben,und ehrlich ich weiss es auch nicht ,wahrscheinlich weil sie kein Plan haben...wenn ich zB schon so nett bin ein firsttarget zu markieren und das dann prinzipiell zuletzt umkippt tuts mir auch Leid aber eben nicht weh...


----------



## Rinderrudi (12. August 2010)

@ TE diese Dinge sind der Grund warum mein Tank auf Lev.30 stehengeblieben ist und mir die Lust aufs Tanken völlig vergangen ist.Wahrscheinlich sind aber diese Sorte von Spielern die du beschreibst gerade die welche sich darüber aufregen das es einen Tankmangel gibt.Woran das wohl liegen könnte.... ?.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idekoon (12. August 2010)

Shalania schrieb:


> Omg das sind 2 tanks und 1-2 Heiler zuviel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schwör auf Koran? Wär ich nicht drauf gekommen. Danke dafür, dass du mich aufgeklärt hast.

BTT:

Zuerst sei gesagt, dass ich eigentlich recht wenig Probleme mit Massspott habe ( Tankadin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Aber wenn es dann jemanden gibt der auf Teufelkommraus pullen will wird er eben so lange geflamed bis er freiwillig die Gruppe verlässt. Oder ich schreib einfach gar nichts und lass ihm den Mob, soll er ihn doch selbst umkloppen.
Ich seh WoW immer noch als Spiel, und ich lass mir meinen Spaß dadurch nicht vermiesen!


----------



## Rasgaar (12. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> was ist daran so schlimm wenn ein andere pullt spott ab und gut ist.



Du spielst keinen Tank... stimmts?



Aber infight kicken geht eh nicht.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. August 2010)

hehe kenn ich gestern azjol nerub (zum Leveln nicht hero) 

Ich Pala tank dann nochn Palaheal der nicht mal Reinigung des Glaubens kannt hust und einen dk der alles gezogen hat

ich auch paar mal ermahnt und mit Müh und Not das Ende erreicht u was macht dieser N811 DK rollt mir den schönen Def-Ring weg weil er 2 Stärke mehr hatte 

Hallo Frühstück


----------



## Badumsaen (12. August 2010)

failbob schrieb:


> Da meld ich mich lieber als DD an und wart 10-15 minuten farm in der Zeit ein paar Erze und Kräuter oder mach eben paar dailys etc.
> Dann komm ich in die Inni lauf gechillt dem Tank hinterher halt mein Maul fahr meine 4k DPS sahn die 2 Marken ab und das vollkommen ohne Stress oder flames
> 
> 
> ...



dickes sign^^

Ich geh mit meinem Pala eigentlich auch nurnoch als Tank in ne ini wenn ich nur fix die daily machen will, oder wenn n kumpel noch Marken farmen muss.


----------



## Dema (12. August 2010)

Warum sollte ich mir als Tank ein Wettrennen um die nächste Mobgruppe liefern ? Ich muss hier keinem was beweisen. Warum sollte ich einem pullenden DD die Mobs abspotten ? Damit das die ganze Ini so geht ? Mal ganz ehrlich, ich hab kein Interesse daran mich stressen zu lassen ... dafür geh ich arbeiten. Bei WoW will ich mich entspannen, auch als Tank. Einfach gemütlich durch die Instanzen, vielleicht einfach mal nur Spaß haben. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen wo der Spaß liegt immer neue persönliche Speedrekorde aufzustellen.


----------



## freudi990 (12. August 2010)

lustige geshcichte 
udn kenn ich nur zu gut


----------



## Anato (12. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (12. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dafür gibts MassSpott,



JA toll Massspott für 5 sec und dann? keine ahnung haben aber klugscheißen masspott ist kein richtiger spott!!


----------



## KillerBee666 (12. August 2010)

Ist das ne neue instanz? Gundarak?


----------



## MaexxDesign (12. August 2010)

Deinen Unmut kann ich gut verstehen.

Diese Aktionen vom Magier sind nicht nur für den Tank nervig.
Auch den Heiler pisst das an.
Das habe ich zu genüge im Levelbereich 60-70 gesehen.
Da meinten die DD auch, dass sie pullen müssen.
Sterben lassen, nicht wiederbeleben und laufen lassen.
Ein paar Mal diese Aktion und der Idiot verschwindet von alleine.
So mache ich das als Heiler.


----------



## Chillers (12. August 2010)

Rinderrudi schrieb:


> @ TE diese Dinge sind der Grund warum mein Tank auf Lev.30 stehengeblieben ist und mir die Lust aufs Tanken völlig vergangen ist.Wahrscheinlich sind aber diese Sorte von Spielern die du beschreibst gerade die welche sich darüber aufregen das es einen Tankmangel gibt.Woran das wohl liegen könnte.... ?.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich war jetzt 2mal in randominis hc (Frostmarken) , wo die tanks total verunsichert waren und Aufbau benötigten. Weil sie Angst hatten, etwas falsch zu machen.

Die tanks hatten den berüchtigten GS 3500-3800, der eben angebracht ist, um dort evtl. equip zu sammeln. Nur die DD´s waren alle um 1500-2000 höher (wegen Marken unterwegs).
Beide tanks waren auch gar nicht schlecht, wussten, worauf es ankam, tankten Gruppen, rannten nicht vor, warteten auf reg. usw.. Nur waren sie sehr zögerlich, warteten fast ab, dass die DD´s pullten bzw. überließen das Kommando anderen.

Habe dann gesagt:*Mer schaffen dös. Heile und schilde. Dich und den heiler. Und wenn ich aggro ziehe, um mob z.B. weg vom Heiler zu ziehen, mache ich dispersion, komme zu dir, nur sieh´zu, dass du bindest denn fix, ausser ziel ist schon im target und fix down.*
(Waren in den Inis die längsten Sätze, die ich von mir gab. Vielleicht lege ich mir dafür ein MAKRO an.)

Wir haben es dann auch immer geschafft, gestorben ist wenn einer der beiden anderen DD's.

Aber mir hat´s zu denken gegeben, wie man eine Klasse, die ich nicht spiele(n)/möchte so verunsichern kann.

Und ich finde, es wird den tanks schwer gemacht, sich zu entwickeln oder eben wirklich Spaß zu haben.

Im mom bin ich froh´um jeden tank, der nicht *imba* ist und sich den Mist antut, ehrlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeDra (12. August 2010)

Hallo @ all

Naja, also wenn ich mir das mal so alles durchlese, gehen mir dabei so extrem viele Gedanken durch, dass ich erstmal 'ne Runde "tanken" gehen musste in einer RndIni. Ich bin von "WoW"-technischer Geburt an Undeadtank. Und seit dem es das überaus schicke System der RndGrp/Ini gibt muss ich ehrlich sagen habe ich was das tanken angeht nur noch dazugelernt. 

Denn gearde wenn man mit so vielen unterschiedlichen Spieler in Kontakt kommt, lernt man doch erst wirklich auf solche "extrem"Situationen zureagieren. Was mir dann widerum bei irgendeinem Brain"afk"ler zugute kommt wenn es mal wichtig ist z.B. Raid.

Also bevor ich mich in einer RndGrp stressen lasse, friet die Hölle ein. Mittlerweile schenke ich mir fast schon das "Hallo" oder das "Tschüß", zumindest nach der 3 Stunden RndIni.

Ichguck mir nach dem "Invite" kurz die GrpZusammenstellung an, welche DD's, welche Klasse ist der Heiler (je nach Klasse kann ich unterschiedlich viel "Gas"geben), ich gehe vor... ...kommen alle mit, sind auch alle da. (naja bis auch der "Auto-Shoot,AFK,auf Follow gestellte Hunter"((grettings an Bralow)).

Ich pulle meisten nur ein - zwei Gruppen schau mir in meinen ADD-On's den DMG an, "Wachsamkeit" auf's DMG-Monster und dann wird dadurch gejagt. 

Okay abgewichen... Thema war ja AGGRO ziehen.... Ich handhabe das so wie es schon der eine oder andere es vor mir geschrieben hat, "WER DIE AGGRO HAT, DARF SIE BEHALTEN", wahlweise stirbt n DD und ich habe die AGGRO wieder, was soll's sind das meine Rep-Kosten, ne also. STUMPF ist Trumpf. Und mal ehrlich wenn ein DD stirbt weil er tanken "wollte" liegt eh an den anderen DD's,das ER stirbt, weil DIE zu wenig Schaden machen. *lach* 

So genug gelacht, Schluss mit Lustig.

Grettings eure Chris

p.s. ECHTE Tanks, tanken mit DONNERKNALL. (war irgendsoein Spruch aus der BC-Zeit)


----------



## Chillers (13. August 2010)

DeDra schrieb:


> Hallo @ all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zum unterstrichenen - ich habe manchmal die aggro, ob gewollt oder nicht, aber wenn ich zum tank renne, lässt der mich nicht im Regen stehen.
Bis jetzt immer so gewesen.

Diese Standardsätze öden.


----------



## Drymon (13. August 2010)

Beim ersten Mal helf ich den Mage noch.
Beim zweiten Mal kommt eine Ansage.
Beim dritten Mal fällt er um, da ich mich irgendwo in die Ecke setz und einfach nix tu.

Werd ich aus der Gruppe gekickt...egal ich bin Tank. Brauch rdm so ca. 1-2min! 

Don't worry...be Happy!


----------



## AlphaChris (13. August 2010)

gut das solche probleme mit Catalysm der Vergangenheit angehören werden, pullt da jemand außer der tank, ist dieser sehr schnell down und auch die grp wird es nicht leichter haben.


----------



## DeDra (13. August 2010)

Stimmt es sind Standard-Sätze, aber sind es auch nicht, in den meisten Fällen, Standardsituationen in denen "Mist" gebaut wird.

@Chillers: Ich hätte hier doch auch gut und gerne (und das weißt du wahrscheinlich auch) x-verschieden vorgehensweisen und verhaltenweisen meiner und andererseits auf zählen könne aber das sprengt hier alle rahmen. I.d.R stirbt mir auch niemend in einer RndIni weg weil er SO viel Aggro hat das ich sie nicht mehr von ihm weg bekommen (sie = den/die mob/s) und um es dann doch noch etwas weiter auszuführen... durch einen eigenartigen zufall habe ich in de rletzte zeit echt glück mit den grp'n, es reicht meistens schon "an"tanken und die mobs fallen um. da kann ich die mobs guten gewissens zum dd laufen lassen, weil ich mir ausrechenen kann das die dort net lebend ankommen (trifft natürlich nur seltens für die Gefrorenen Hallen zu).

Ich will auch nix von Zaun brechen oder so'n ka**. Wollte nur mal wieder etwas dazugeben.

Im Gesamten ist tanken... seit Wotl zu einem der einfach Jobs überhaupt geworden. (Ansichtssache^^).

btw. es sind nicht immer alles die anderen Schuld, ich finde auch ein Tank kann sich mal seiner Grp anpassen WENN er dir Bremse in der Grp weil sonst alles stimmt. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Plusader (13. August 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Ein dd der Aggro zieht ist ein schlechter dd.
> Mahoni hat da mal einen tollen Text zu geschrieben. ^^



die Aussage ist nicht zutreffend, sie ist einfach zu simpel gefasst. es gibt viel zu viele situationen die deinen ersten satz widerlegen.

das hier nur auf dds zu beziehen ist sinn und zwecklos - viel eher sollte man sich jedes gruppenmitglied anschauen. 
*der tank* sollte wenigstens ein bischen ahnung davon haben was er gerade tut (und wo er sich befindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
*der heiler* sollte nicht alles heilen was es zu heilen gibt, denn ein dd der dauernd schaden frisst, frisst einfach auf zuviel mana - sprich lieber sterben lassen und sich aufn tank konzentrieren sowie auf die restlichen hoffentlich vernünftigen dds
*tjo die dds* sollten das, wie schon so glorreich von blizz angekündigt, cc übernehmen und den gegnern sicher und nicht unbedingt r0xxor-schnell das leben aussaugen/wegblasen/ausquetschen... - sie sollten sich halt nicht übernehmen, als top dd muss man nen sehr gutes auge dafür haben was die gruppe gerade macht und worauf es gerade ankommt ( ich erinnere hier nurmal jeden von euch an sagen wir mal Naxx _(viel besseres beispiel sind die BC-HCs was CC angeht)_ - an der stelle wo die leute dispellen sollten und dann doch lieber dmg machten )

deshalb sagt meiner meinung nach penismeter und gs nix aus. atm ist der content einfach viel zu einfach, als dass sich von diesen dingen ein eindruck von guten spielern ableiten liesse (auch wenns leicht richtung nostalgie geht - früher konnte man noch anhand des equips an den leuten erkennen, dass sie dir wenigstens etwas paroli bieten könnten - heute kannste jeden ohne furcht angreifen und ihn im dreck liegen sehn - ob s7 s8 oder was auch immer)


----------



## randomerz kenobi (13. August 2010)

Schon interessant, ich dachte immer diese geistig amputierten Wesen, die meinen pullen zu müssen, obwohl sie kein Tank sind, man nennt sie auch die "Ogogogohhh ich hab Dünschiss in der Hose", würden sich nur im Spiel verbergen.

Aber jetzt kommen sie sogar hier im Forum aus ihren Löchern gekrochen und geben ihre Hirnkotze zum besten! Bei solchen Brotzellern hilft einfach nur noch an die Wand und ab dafür...


----------



## Vrôenir - Destromath (13. August 2010)

Ich kenne das Problem auch zu gut, aber in letzter Zeit ist mir in den Randomgruppen noch was anderes übel aufgestoßen, mein Main ist ein Dudu mit Eule und Baum Specc, dementsprechend melde ich random als DD oder Heal an, es passiert mir in letzter Zeit häufig dass, der Tank oder ein DDler einfach los rennt und alles in Reichweite pullt...Gottseidank kann ich als Dudu das mit Anregen noch kompensieren aber ein Freund von mir, der Ele/Resto Schami spielt bekommt damit regelmäßig Probleme und wird dann dafür auch noch geflamt. Nur um das ganze auch mal aus ner etwas anderen Sicht zu beleuchten.

In diesem Sinne

FÜR DIE HORDE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (13. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Jaja über einen urteilen aber selber keine Ahnung haben das ich *auch einen Tank spiele* und es ist mir egal ob jemand pullt oder nicht. Vielleicht liegts dran das ich einfach schneller bin als die DDs.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Rasgaar schrieb:


> Du spielst keinen Tank... stimmts?
> 
> 
> 
> Aber infight kicken geht eh nicht.



Ja ich weiß nicht. Was ist wohl trauriger die Tatsache das du nicht lesen kannst oder das du sofort andere dumm anmachst.


----------



## Thori'dal (13. August 2010)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Deinen Unmut kann ich gut verstehen.
> 
> Diese Aktionen vom Magier sind nicht nur für den Tank nervig.
> Auch den Heiler pisst das an.
> ...



gut dass du es ansprichst 
das heilen ist da auch der nächsre pukt


----------



## Naldina (13. August 2010)

mich nervt das auch wenn so schnecken in den instanzen sind, am besten noch unter 5k GS, dann wart ich auch nicht lange und mach einfach alles solo, geht ja easy als DK


----------



## Pulmi (13. August 2010)

lass dich nih ärgern.. kotz dein müsli aus und pack sone spacken auf ignore.

hab in meiner lvl-phase mit twinkschami auch die kuriosesten und beklopptesten sachen erlebt mit rnd-grp. da fällt man echt vom glauben ab.
das härteste war mal das ich als schami die frechheit besaß auf ein schwere rüssi teil zu würfeln was wie für mich geschaffen war. kein anderer in der gruppe hätte es auch nur annähernd gebrauchen können. ich hab natürlich bedarf gemacht und wurde übelst dafür geflamt und letztendlich dann auch aus der gruppe gekickt.  was sagt man dazu?


----------



## Sarvan (13. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Jaja über einen urteilen aber selber keine Ahnung haben das ich auch einen Tank spiele und es ist mir egal ob jemand pullt oder nicht. Vielleicht liegts dran das ich einfach schneller bin als die DDs.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also erst mal: Ich habe selber Tank gespielt, wenn auch zugegeben nicht sehr gut aber auch NUR deshalb, weil anstatt Hilfe/tipps immer nur "flame flame Boon" von anderen gekommen ist. UND weil dann noch so bekloppte t10.5 equippte puller dds in der gruppe waren, wo ich mit meinem kleinen lvl 232 equip nur schlecht dagegenhalten konnte wenn da so eine Ulmnudel von Magier seine 20k Arkanschläge auf die Mobs bolzt. Wenn man dann so etwas mal ignoriert und der DD stirbt und vielleicht noch einen Kollegen vom eigenen Server dabei hat fliegt man auf einmal aus der Gruppe. Erzähl mir hier gefälligst nichts von wegen ich hab keine Ahnung! Hier sind sicher 5 normaldenkende Menschen/tankspieler, die deine 1. Aussage zitiert haben, behaupten dass du keinen Plan hast und mindestens noch 5 weitere, die sich wahrscheinlich gedacht haben was du eigentlich willst wenns bei einem thread wo es ums tanken geht.
Sorry wenns dir zu sehr an die Nieren geht, aber ich glaube du hast die Grundaussage des TEs nicht verstanden. Kann schon sein, dass du so "schnell" bist, aber es gibt Tanks (und das sind wohl die meisten), die das anders sehen. Da wundert sich noch jemand, dass sovielen (inlkusive mir) die lust am tanken vergeht, weil logischerweise nicht alles auf Anhieb klappt=/ Ich hab ähnliche Situationen durchlebt und verstehe den TE voll und ganz.


----------



## noizycat (13. August 2010)

Nette Geschichte, aber ...


ercvomnil schrieb:


> Man kann infight niemanden rauswählen...


----------



## Cold Play (13. August 2010)

absolut richtig verhalten. ich und eine freundin wechseln und immer mit tank/heal ab (ich hab dk tank sie pala, ich healschamy sie dudu)das passt dann super. der healer heilt nur dann wenn es angebracht und richtig ist und der tank klaut niemanden seine gewünschte aggro. mittlerweile habe ich mir ein makro zugelegt was alle leute bezüglich des antankens warnt. "Hi, ich bin zwar nicht der beste Tank, aber Aggro ist wie ein episches Lootitem... Jeder will es, jeder kann es haben! Nur bedenkt: Aggro wird beim Aufheben gebunden" (mein tank ist nur marken und rnd innie ausgerüstet... ich sehe ab und zu mal naxx den fetten käfer aber das wars dann auch^^ ist mir einfach zu stressig bzw komme mit dem dk nicht klar die aggro zu halten, kleine instanzen gehen aber raids ... naja will ich keinem zumuten^^)

also nochmal kurz: Lass alle verrecken die meinen deinen Job machen zu müssen (!) irgendwann lernen aus auch die hinterletzten idioten. wollen die tanken dann sollen die sich nen char selber hochspielen.

mfg

Cold


----------



## Sarvan (13. August 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> also nochmal kurz: Lass alle verrecken die meinen deinen Job machen zu müssen (!) irgendwann lernen aus auch die hinterletzten idioten. wollen die tanken dann sollen die sich nen char selber hochspielen.
> 
> mfg
> 
> Cold



Manche lernens doch nie, oder es kommen zumindest immer neue dazu ;(


----------



## Tikume (13. August 2010)

So extrem kenn ich es nicht, aber als Tank hat man meiner Ansicht nach den schwersten Job und bekommt die meiste Scheisse ab. Kein Wunder dass den Job kaum jemand machen will.

Allerdings sind die meisten Leute ok, und für die anderen muss man sich einfach frühzeitig ein dickes Fell zulegen.


----------



## Sephirót15 (13. August 2010)

Ganz einfach Sache du bist als Tank immer und an allem Schuld, weil du hättest ja irgend nen Skill machen können blablabla. Spiele selber Warritank und hab sowas auch von jedem pullenden DD zu hören bekommen. Mein Rezept dagegen ist das geflame einfach zu ignorieren Schockwelle, Massenspott etc. zu machen und ihn einfach dannach darauf aufmerksam zu machen.... was leider meistens völlig ohne Effekt bleibt. Als Tank haste im Moment eig. immer die Ar***karte, weil du eh einfach nur dazu da bist schneller zu pullen als die DDs und dann schnell deine Aggro auf alles aufzubauen. Was allerdings zunehmend durch effektives Schadensverteilen der DDs erschwert wird, indem jeder DD nen anderen Mob focussed und dich dann flamed wenn er einmal kurz Aggro hat, wobei es egal is ob man den Mob abspottet oder den DD einfach tanken lässt.


----------



## Nexilein (13. August 2010)

Ich habe morgen Urlaub und gehe noch schnell eine Random hero tanken.
Wenn da ein Depp dabei ist, dann ist es mir egal; 90% der Gruppen sind o.k.
Aber die Deppen, die sind immer mit einem Deppen in der Gruppe unterwegs...


----------



## 666Anubis666 (13. August 2010)

Sowas passiert wenn man als Tank in ne Gruppe aus 4 Leuten die sich kennen kommt ^^

Wenn du dir sorgen um dein müsli machst, Tank schneller xD 

Wenn der Healer Icc Gear hat dann pull halt die doppelte Menge, also zumindest wenn dein Gear stimmt.


----------



## Quietsch (13. August 2010)

tanken lernen regelt bei 99% der probleme.


----------



## Saberclaw (13. August 2010)

Ich hatte in weiser Vorraussicht beschlossen in WotLK keinen Tank zu spielen...als hätte ichs gewusst, was da psychisch verlangt wird von einem.

Aber das rettete mich als DD auch nicht vor schlimmen Gruppen:

Ich bin random in HDR hero gelandet mit meinem Kater/Tiger/Stiertigerhund was auch immer. In dieser Gruppe meinte dann der shadow-priest, nennen wir ihn mal Schattenhirn, dem Tank zu sagen wo er tanken soll.
Der Tank wollte keinen Stress und hat einfach mal gespurt, was mich aber wunderte, denn sein equipstand war wirklich nicht schlecht, was man auch von der Leistung, die zudem solide war, sagen kann.
Aber dabei blieb es nicht, denn Schattenhirn meinte die ganze ini über, dass er der King und wir das Fußvolk sind und wir deshalb keinen Plan haben. Begleitet wurde er übrigens von einem seiner Fanboys aus einer anderen gilde als der seinen mit dem Namen:
*
*
* <*Schattenhirn*'s kickass Dojo> *(natürlich mit seinem richtigen Namen)

Als wäre das nicht schon peinlich genug, machte der Kerl weniger Schaden als ich mit meinem Guffel eq und  sogut wie keinem PLan in Sachen Katzen-Rota.
Mir hat das Getue jedenfalls gestunken und ich hab mich mit ihm angelegt, er solle mal nicht so vorlaut sein. Nachdem er ein dutzend mal meine Mutter flach gelegt, meinen Vater dabei hat zusehen lassen und anschließend auch noch mich rannehmen wollte, legte ich ihm den Duden und eine schulische Bildung nahe.
Was dann geschah vergesse ich nie. Ich bin es gewohnt, dass solche Witzbolde das als Ansporn nehmen und gleich noch meinen Stammbaum schwängern wollen.
Aber nein, er ging freiwillig aus der Gruppe samt seinem Igor mit den Worten "ihr noobs ey haha".

Seitdem schmeiss ich jeden aus der Gruppe, der irgendeinem unverschuldet blöd kommt bzw. lege demjenigen nahe es selbst zu tun.
Dass sie dich, TE, gekickt haben (wurdest du überhaupt? infight und so?) verstehe ich wiederrum nicht, ich hätte den Mage schon lange Zeit vorher rausgeworfen mitsamt dem Pala.
Sorry, wer als Holypala mit ICC gear in einer Hero auf Fullmana warten muss hat nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank. Diese Manaregmonster schwimmen schon im Honig und wollen dann noch Zucker hallo?

Jedenfalls wollte ich mit meiner kleinen Geschichte nur sagen, dass selbst Volltrottel irgendwann merken, wenn die Zeit reif ist.
In deinem Fall waren es vier Volltrottel, leider Pech gehabt :-(


----------



## Thori'dal (13. August 2010)

Quietsch schrieb:


> tanken lernen regelt bei 99% der probleme.



1. will ich dich da mal sehen 
2. ist das kein deutscher satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (13. August 2010)

Quietsch schrieb:


> tanken lernen regelt bei 99% der probleme.



woher weis ich , dass du noch nie getankt hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn der dd pullt isser selber schuld pech gehabt sag ich da


----------



## Tikume (13. August 2010)

Letztendlich muss jeder in der Gruppe die Grundregeln des Zusammenspiels intus haben, ob das nun Tank, DD oder Heiler ist.
Und hier geht es um wirklich *simple* Sachen wie dass man als DD nunmal nicht pullt oder als Tank wartet bis der Heiler Mana hat.


----------



## Lakron (13. August 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Jou aber Fakt ist eben auch, dass "Während eines Bosskampfes keine Ausschlusswahl gestartet werden kann" - und ob die so lange hält, nunja, das weiss ich nicht. Aber ich sag mal so: "Screen it or it never happened"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du bob lies dir mal alles durch: MAN KANN INFIGHT GEKICKT WERDEN ausschlusswahl startet voher, infight klickt das letzte kind ja und lackt sich vor schadenfreude den arsch ab ----> KICK INFIGHT


----------



## Datteldurst (13. August 2010)

Warum macht Blizzard das nicht wie bei der XBOX360:
"Spieler meiden" und du kannst den Spieler nicht mehr unter Randomsuche antreffen.


----------



## rycardo (13. August 2010)

Ich find solche dds echt der hammer weil die bei mir wenn sie mich anmotzen rausgekickt werden will mal sehen wenn sie blöd schauen oh ich wurde gekickt aber warum xD


----------



## Saberclaw (13. August 2010)

Datteldurst schrieb:


> Warum macht Blizzard das nicht wie bei der XBOX360:
> "Spieler meiden" und du kannst den Spieler nicht mehr unter Randomsuche antreffen.



Ich kenn mich zwar mit der XBox nicht aus, aber so eine Funktion hab ich mir schon gewünscht.
Ne Art blacklist, aber das will Blizzard ja nicht...


----------



## Orksä1 (13. August 2010)

hmm die geschichte kommt mir bis auf den kick bekannt vor als ich nen tank twink hochgezogen habe zum glück hat chn guten hela pala kumpel der auch zwar gerne mal gepullt hat aber meine mangelnde ausrüstung ausgeglichen hat
allerdigns muss ich sagen das ich tanken mitlerweile aufgegeben habe weils mit solchen leuten einfach kein spaß macht das zock ich lieber mein mage


----------



## Mazz (13. August 2010)

Guten Morgen,

aus Sicht eines DDs/Tank/Heilers kann ich dir sagen, egal was du spielst: Du wirst immer geflamet, wenn es anderen nicht schnell genug geht.
Egal
- ob du als Tank aufpasst, dass der Heiler volles Mana hat -
-ob du als Heiler versuchst alle in den TP hochzuhalten und deswegen öfters trinken musst-
- ob du als DD deine Fähigkeiten mal richtig einsetzt und entfluchst, Gift heilst, Krankheiten kurierst, unterbrichst oder einfach was anderes sinniges anstellst und deswegen ein Hauch weniger Schaden als der Superbomber-AoE-Typen auf Platz 1 der DPS-Liste machst-

->du wirst immer angeschnauzt.

Es muss immer schneller gehen:
Scheiß auf Taktik; Scheiß auf "Unterbrechen", Scheiß auf "Entfluchen" und und und...
Es ist doch egal, ob der eine Caster seinen Zauber durchbekommt und der Tank deswegen fast ein drittel seines Lebens verliert. Der Heiler hat das zu heilen, meint der Tank. Der hat das abzukönnen, meint der Heiler. Wayne?, meint der DD

Demnach ist mir das auch alles mittlerweile egal. 
Ich spotte den DDs den Boss zwar ab, wenn sie meinen pullen zu müssen, aber wenn sie sterben - Pech.
Ich heile immer noch alle Chars und wenn die Gruppe meint, nicht auf mich warten zu müssen wenn ich Mana tanke, dann wipen wir halt.
Ich unterbreche immer noch Zauber und dispelle und hau andere (besonders Tanks und Heiler) aus Frostgräbern oder Netzen raus und wenn die anderen das als unsinnig erachten, ist es mir auch egal.

Leider ist es traurige Wahrheit, dass man sich eine "laissez faire" im Laufe der Zeit angewöhnt. Aber genau das hilft es, dass man sich nicht mehr drüber aufregt und auch wieder Spaß am Spiel empfinden kann.

Demnach, mein Rat für dich lieber TE. Zieh dein Ding weiter durch, ignorier die Flames und hab Spaß.

Liebe Grüße Mazz

Ps. Man verzeihe mir eventuelle Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler. Es ist schon spät und mein Tag war lang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenrecht (13. August 2010)

Gott wenn ich so daran denke habe ich jetzt schon keinen bock mehr auf cata randoms
Healer fangen an zu schreien weil sie nach 20 sek bei größeren Gruppen kein mana haben ist auch kein Wunder wenn die jeden kleinen Scheiß den wer abbekommt mit nem 6 mal so starken heal wegheilen, die DDs heulen rum weil sie bei gruppen von 5 mobs bei 4 die aggro haben weil sie direkt voll ae reinknallen was eh weniger bringt als Focus dmg sofern die Gruppen nicht überdurchschnittlich groß sind und die Tanks dürfen sich mit beidem rumschlagen wundern sich aber andererseits auch warum sie dauernd aggro verlieren wenn die dds mal Fokus dmg machen aber wegen Targetwechsel des Tanks keiner weiß worauf genau (ja im extremfall kann healaggro ein Problem werden da sollte man auch nen wenig switchen). Danach heulen alle rum weil es ja viel zu schwer für ihre kleinen Spatzenhirne ist diese Aufgaben zu bewältigen und am Ende haben wir wotlk 2.0 was den Inialltag angeht. *kotz*


----------



## Boccanegra (13. August 2010)

Neraxes schrieb:


> sry aber das ist der größte mist den ich je gesehen habe
> trotzdem liest man es immer wieder.
> is ja nicht so das dd´s unheilbar sind und jede tank klasse ist gut genug um leicht aggro zu halten
> es ist was anderes wenn ein 6k gs krieger mit wirbel reinrennt aber das passiert ziehmlich selten ^^ außerdem stirbt der eh nicht wenn er aggro hat xD


Der "Mist" ist aus einer Zeit, da gab es bei WOW noch nicht einmal ein Threat-Meter, die DD hatten im Vergleich zum derzeitigen Zustand kaum Fähigkeiten Aggro zu reduzieren, und da es, wie gesagt, auch kein Threat-Meter gab, mussten sie selber peinlich genau darauf achten dem Tank die Arbeit nicht unnötig schwer zu machen. Denn Tanken war damals - wieder im Vergleich zu heute - auch wesentlich schwieriger. DD, der wiederholt in einem Raid ungewünscht Aggro zogen, wurden aus Raids gekickt. Aber da WOW ja an das gesunkene Spielkönnen angepasst wurde, kriechen heute Leute unter Steinen hervor, für die diese alte Weisheit des ersten WOW-Jahres "Mist" ist. 


Und irgendwie bezweifle ich auch, dass Blizzard tatsächlich, was  das Tanken und Aggro-Management betrifft, zu den Zuständen des ersten Jahres nach Release zurück kehrt. Gerade jene, die heute "Mist" schreien, wären gewiss die ersten die dann die Blizzard-Foren mit Rotz und Tränen fluten, die lieben Kleinen.


----------



## Wanra (13. August 2010)

*Kippe anzündet*
Moin zusammen, 
also ich spiele auch einen Warrytank _(Gear so icc25 NonHero/Hero)_ und kann auch bestätigen das *TEILWEISE:
*
1. Es tatsächlis immer mehr vorkommt das einfach gewisse _(möchtegern) _pro gamer dessen IQ nichtmal eine russische Zimmertemperatur übersteigt, sich Aufführen müssen das man nurnoch Kopf >=Tisch spammen kann, weil man sich doch manchmal ernsthaft fragt ob diese Person die den Charakter spielt doch nicht evtl. aus einer Irrenanstalt entflohen ist!

2. Hohes Gear = Super tanken? Denkste, ich und andere Tanks Weichen teilweise so extrem viel aus und parieren das es nichtmal für nen Boss reicht um vernünftig Aggro aufzubauen ohne das ein DD innerhalb von 10 sekunden die Aggro überzieht 
_(nicht immer aber der Casterboss in Feste Drak'Tharon ist da so ein Kandidat)_


3. Wer Aggro hat darf sie behalten: Dem stimme ich *NICHHT* zu, du hast dich als Tank angemeldet und bist daher *VERPFLICHTET* den Heiler und die DDs nach von Mobs/Bossen zu verteiidigen,(Auch wenn es des öfteren einfach nur nervig und schwachsinnig ist-.- ) ansonsten kannst du dich als DD anmelden, dann wärst du von dieser Pflicht entbunden! (Ist das gleiche wenn du dich als Heiler anmeldest und nicht Heilst, dann wären die Flames angebracht)

4. Es gibt einen Gruppenchat, unglaublich aber Wahr! Sage gleich am Anfang was Sache ist, zb so mache ich es: 

Willkommen bei der Wanitank GmbH, Da Sie nun mit mir diese Instanz rushen wollen gebe Ich ihnen zu bedenken das nur ICH die Erlaubniss habe zu pullen! Bei nicht einhalten der Regel werde ich mir *unverzüglich* eine neue Gruppe Suchen und Sie alleine hierlassen. Viel Spass

5. Sei immer Nett zu anderen, dann sind sie _(vielleicht)_ auch Nett zu dir. =)

*Kippe ausdrückt*

So, hoffe ich konnte dich ein kleines bisschen ''Erläutern''.
Ich wünsnche Euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende und denke man liest sich mal wieder =)
Wani


----------



## Ceiklyon (13. August 2010)

Ich kann dich gut verstehen, würde mich ebenso wütend machen, aber so ist leider WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man gewöhnt sich nach der Zeit an die verkackte Community. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PalaBubble (13. August 2010)

Also erstma muss ich sagn respekt dass bis zum Ende geblieben bist, ich wär da schon längst gegangen.^^
Hab zwar meistens gGlück mit meinen Rnds aber wenn ich ma als Tank drin bin und ein DD meint er macht jetz ma auf Pseudotank und pullt ma spott ich beim ersten ma ab und beim zweiten ma stell ich mich daneben und kuck zu wie er umfällt. Und wenn jetz jmd daher kommt und meint wo da des Problem sei, von wegen einfach abspoten un gut is: es geht hier ums Prinzip. Der Tank is da zum Agro halten und deshalb pullt er auch. Wer des so toll findet soll selber n Tank spielen, dann darf er auch ma pullen.


----------



## Raz0rblador (13. August 2010)

Aggro ist episch und wird beim aufheben gebunden!
___
zum thema:
Kenn ich :/ Hab auch nen Warri als twink(tank)
Wenn da einer so lustich ist und meint eine oder zwei Gruppen pullen zu müssen, ists einfach ein MÖRDER STRESS(!!!) die alle einzusammeln   man muss die ganze zeit hin und her chargen, donnerknallen.. leider haben die sachen nen großen CD.

Also! Ein Herz für Tanks!


----------



## Tikume (13. August 2010)

Wanra schrieb:


> 3. Wer Aggro hat darf sie behalten: Dem stimme ich *NICHHT* zu, du hast dich als Tank angemeldet und bist daher *VERPFLICHTET* den Heiler und die DDs nach von Mobs/Bossen zu verteiidigen,(Auch wenn es des öfteren einfach nur nervig und schwachsinnig ist-.- ) ansonsten kannst du dich als DD anmelden, dann wärst du von dieser Pflicht entbunden! (Ist das gleiche wenn du dich als Heiler anmeldest und nicht Heilst, dann wären die Flames angebracht)


Auch die anderen Gruppenmitglieder haben "Pflichten".
Ich habe keine probleme damit wenn jemand mal Fehler macht - das passiert jedem. Was ich nicht toleriere ist mutwilliges fortgesetztes Fehlverhalten. Das ist letztendlich einfach eine Beleidigung an die anderen.



Wanra schrieb:


> 4. Es gibt einen Gruppenchat, unglaublich aber Wahr! Sage gleich am Anfang was Sache ist


Nun, den Chat hat er ja genutzt. 
Prinzipiell stimme ich Dir zu: Erstmal miteinander reden und das in normalem Ton.


----------



## Gerti (13. August 2010)

Man hat einen Spot mit ein paar Sekunden CD. Wenn man nicht in der Lage ist den zu benutzen, ist man unfähig. Wenn man als DD trotz dieses CDs stirbt ist man als DD unfähig.

DD dürfen gezielt Aggro ziehen und Tanks dürfen ihren Spot nutzen. Man muss alles nur timen, in WotLK weniger, als man es in BC tun musste, wenn der Stoffi bewusst aus einer Trashgruppe Aggro gezogen hat.

Edit: Hiermit macht du dich lächerlich und unglaubwürdig:
"2. Hohes Gear = Super tanken? Denkste, ich und andere Tanks Weichen teilweise so extrem viel aus und parieren das es nichtmal für nen Boss reicht um vernünftig Aggro aufzubauen ohne das ein DD innerhalb von 10 sekunden die Aggro überzieht 
_(nicht immer aber der Casterboss in Feste Drak'Tharon ist da so ein Kandidat)_"

Ich denke mal mit Casterboss meinst du den zweiten Boss (den Lich) und der hat Random Aggro....

Also beweist du, dass hohes Gear (Teilweise ICC25er Hero laut eigener Aussage) nicht von Ahnung in den billigesten Bomb-Instanzen zeugt.


----------



## Terminsel (13. August 2010)

Ich hatte neulich etwas ähnliches. Eine GoGo-Eule und einen pullenden Heiler. Der Rest der Gruppe war ebenfalls nicht so berauschend. Naja, und während ich (Tank) noch die Leichen der Mobs geplündert hab, raste die Gruppe schon weiter. Scheinbar kamen der Heiler und ein DD gleichzeitig auf dei Idee, zwei Gruppen zu pullen und plötzlich sah ich nur die Lebenspunktebalken runter gehen, während einer TANK!!!!!!!! im /p schrieb. Ich machte mich dann auf den Weg zu der Gruppe - nachdem ich / auf dem Numblock gedrückt hatte, für langsam gehen. Tja, Heiler tot, zwei DDs tot und als ich ankam nahm ich die letzten drei Mobs und hab sie gemütlich umgklatscht. Danach wurd ich zwar rausgewählt, aber das war es mir wert.

Irgendwer schrieb ein paar Seiten vorher was von "fließend tanken" - das, was die meisten "fließend" nennen, nenne ich einfach nur bescheuert. Ich bin zügig unterwegs, aber ich hetze mich nicht. Weder als DD, noch als Heiler, noch als Tank. Wer meint, ohne mich auskommen zu können, der soll es gern probieren. 
Heute Nacht hatte ich allerdings auch wieder das Gegenbeispiel. Ich war als DD dabei und der Tank raste wie gestört durch die Instanz - Ergebnis: Zwei Wipes, weil er nicht auf den Heiler warten konnte.
Ebenso ein Tank, der neulich meinte, alle Mobs in Drak'Tharon bis zum ersten Boss zu pullen und dabei elendig verreckte. Ist Selbsteinschätzung und die Einschätzung der Gruppenkapazität so schwer?

Naja, aber alles Gemecker hilft ja doch nichts. Sie es drum. Lasse man einfach die ganzen merkwürdigen Individuen ihrer Merkwürdigkeiten frönen.


----------



## TAURANIX (13. August 2010)

Tja, was soll ich sagen....mir sind die 2 Frostmarken mittlerweile nicht mehr genügend Wert (habe auch einige solcher Erfahrungen machen müssen) um Random Tanken zu gehen.

LG


----------



## Tikume (13. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ebenso ein Tank, der neulich meinte, alle Mobs in Drak'Tharon bis zum ersten Boss zu pullen und dabei elendig verreckte. Ist Selbsteinschätzung und die Einschätzung der Gruppenkapazität so schwer?



Uh ja so einen Tank hatte ich auch mal mit meinem (noch relativ frischem) Druiden-Heiler.
Der lief einfach durch, es war ihm scheiss egal dass zwischendrin mal ein DD draufgegangen war und am Ende schrie er nur: "MIt deinem Gearscore hast Du in Heroics nix verloren Heiler!!!!".
Er lag dann weiter tot in der Instanz und versuchte mich zum ressen zu bewegen. Er sah auch nicht ein dass der Fehler bei sich gelegen haben könnte, obwohl es der Rest der Gruppe genau wie ich sah.

Naja, nach 10 Minuten haben wir ihn dann kicken können und die Instanz problemlos und zügig gemacht.


----------



## Harokto (13. August 2010)

ich kenn das problem des TE nur zu gut 

neulich in PDC hero nach der blonden locke :
Ich: Heiler ( name entfallen) könntest du bitte aufhören zu pullen, das is immer noch meine aufgabe als tank
Heiler: Halt die fresse du nap
Irgendein dd: mach ma mehr dps du kacknoob



joa.. oder was auch nett war in Grube hero,

folgende situation
ich wurd als tank zum letzten boss geinvt ... heisst sie hatten vorher schon einen tank gekickt oder so
ich denk mir ok .. guter heiler kann losgehen ... klappt auch ganz gut bis unser zomfg ololo imba roxxor dps boomkin meinte dass der rote strahl  zwar schön aussieht aber zu mehr au nich da is ....
zweiter versuch
ich hatte vorher daraufhin hingewiesen das boomkin mich vorher mit crits zwischen 5-7 k bombadiert hat und der letzte dann wohl dohc zuviel war ....
keine reaktion 
also geh ich wieder ran da alle bereit scheinen....
und wieder unser netter boomkin der mich kilometerweit aus den socken haute .... ich hab gar nich versucht es zu erklären sondern die lieben kommentare einfach hingenommen
dritter versuch
dudu beherscht sich .....  sah alles gut aus 
BÄM ARCAN SHOT wipe

Tante Edith meint: achja und im zweiten beispiel wurde ich nach dem dritten wipe dann gekickt weil mein gear zu schlecht sei ... 


was ich damit sagen will ? tu dir das tanken nich an .. hör wirklich besser auf in rnd inis zu tanken .. ich tank wenn nur noch für freunde oder gildenkollegen oder den gildenraid ...... aber DAS tu ich mir nie wieder an


----------



## Terminsel (13. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Uh ja so einen Tank hatte ich auch mal mit meinem (noch relativ frischem) Druiden-Heiler.
> Der lief einfach durch, es war ihm scheiss egal dass zwischendrin mal ein DD draufgegangen war und am Ende schrie er nur: "MIt deinem Gearscore hast Du in Heroics nix verloren Heiler!!!!".
> Er lag dann weiter tot in der Instanz und versuchte mich zum ressen zu bewegen. Er sah auch nicht ein dass der Fehler bei sich gelegen haben könnte, obwohl es der Rest der Gruppe genau wie ich sah.
> 
> Naja, nach 10 Minuten haben wir ihn dann kicken können und die Instanz problemlos und zügig gemacht.



Ist schon goldig, wie der sich verhalten hat. Sicher, alle brauchen einen GS von mindestens 5,5k, damit man die Nabbelheroics schaffen kann...

Naja, allen Leuten, die sich sehr am Verhalten solcher und ähnlicher Spieler stören lässt sich wirklich nur raten, die tägliche Frostmarken-Aktion mit Freunden und/oder Gildenmitgliedern zu machen und den Dungeonfinder ansonsten nicht zu verwenden. Eine andere Möglichkeit, solche Erfahrungen zu vermeiden, fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## MuuHn (13. August 2010)

Sowas passiert auch nur ,wenn Du beim Tanken einschläfst.Ich z.B Spiele Pala Tank und lauf in einem rutsch dadurch.


----------



## Destructix (13. August 2010)

Wenn ich so die Kommentare lese, von wegen hab dich doch nicht so du hast Spotten, Spalten, Donnerknall etc.

Klar die Mobs fallen bei dem Ausrüstungsstand den einige inzwischen habe so schnell um, das man eigentlich einen Tank gar nicht mehr braucht.
Es ist aber sein verdammter Job zu verhindern, das ein Mob es doch mal schafft zum DD zu kommen. Mal davon, das es den Heiler auch nicht gerade freut, das auf einmal alles und jeder Aggro hat.

Ich hab das gestern auch erst im Occulus gehabt: DD rennt, obwohl ich noch gebufft hatte, vor und Pullt die kleinen Drachen. Ok, das ist noch kein Problem, soll er sich an diesen kleinen Viecher austoben.
Aber das der DD an jedem Boss vor mir dran war, nur weil ich mal 2 Sekunden warte bis alle da sind... er hatte Glück, das ich so ein netter "Spottklicker" bin.
Auch dann hat dieser, mit einem Blick auf den scheiß Recount, Vollgas gegeben als hätte jeder Boss da drin einen Enrage nach 15 Sekunden. Spottklick...Spottklick... Spottklick... und das bei einem Paladin der sobald die Cooldowns wieder bereit waren, jede Fähigkeit auch genutzt hat um die Aggro nicht zu verlieren. 

Das DD solange auf eine Instanz warten, liegt nicht daran das es zu wenige Tanks gibt, sondern das die Tanks auf verrückte Recountgeile DD keine Lust mehr haben und nur für Gilde tanken.

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit und werde auch in Zukunft versuchen zu verhindern, das auch nur 1 Random dabei ist und nur mit Gilde reingehen. Mit Cata ganz besonders...

Grüß,
Destructix


----------



## IchbinArzt (13. August 2010)

ercvomnil schrieb:


> Man kann infight niemanden rauswählen...



Doch man kann Leute im Kampf rauswählen. Ich selbst hab es auch schon erlebt als Tank. 

@TE: Deine Geschichte kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Ich habe ähnliches auch schon mit meinem Tank Warri (Hatte auch noch nen Tank DKIch - jetzt dd) erlebt. 
Das man jemanden vor dem Endboss rauswählt finde ich absolut mies. Ich wurde schon selbst als Tank, DD oder Heiler ohne Grund aus Gruppen entfernt. 
Meisten passiert sowas wenn 3 Spieler vom gleichen Realm kommen. Ich hatte sogar schon ne Gruppe als Tank wo dann gesagt wurde "Sorry für Kick aber 
Gildie braucht die Marken" und wurde dann gekickt damit die anderen einen Tank aus der Gilde laden konnten.

Und zu der Sache mit dem Mage: Ich hasse es auch wie die Pest wenn DDs (meistens sind es aber die Heiler - besonders Druiden) Gruppen pullen. Ich stell mich
dann auch bockig und lass die Leute sterben da es in 90% der Fälle nicht reicht wenn man sagt das man selbst gern die Gruppen pullen möchte. Ich hoffe das es mit 
Cataclysm wieder mehr dazu kommt das man Gruppen mit CC bearbeiten muss um nicht zu wipen. Tanken macht leider einfach keinen Spaß mehr auch wenn man es 
eigentlich gerne macht.

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## Dragan19 (13. August 2010)

Ich finds richtig scheisse wenn die Mage oder die berühmten Hunter mit Irre jedes mal Pullen, bei mir ist es schon so weit das wenn irgend ein DD glauben zu müssen eine Gruppe / Boss zu Pullen Ihn als Heiler noch als Tank denjenigen zu retten. UNd wennse meinen müssen zu flammen einfach auf die Igno List.

Endtweder Pullen NUR die Tanks oder keiner!

Hab schon etliche durch so einen mist auf der Igno und bereuhen tue ich das nie, wozu auch....

Auserdem in 5er Inis könnense Pullen aber in Raids...naja sollen die da mal Pullen dan haben die nen schönen Ruf...


----------



## Latharíl (13. August 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Man hat einen Spot mit ein paar Sekunden CD. Wenn man nicht in der Lage ist den zu benutzen, ist man unfähig. Wenn man als DD trotz dieses CDs stirbt ist man als DD unfähig.
> 
> DD dürfen gezielt Aggro ziehen und Tanks dürfen ihren Spot nutzen. Man muss alles nur timen, in WotLK weniger, als man es in BC tun musste, wenn der Stoffi bewusst aus einer Trashgruppe Aggro gezogen hat.
> 
> ...



kleiner tipp: spiel mal nen tank, anstatt hier groß rumzuposaunen, dass dd sehr wohl das recht haben aggro zu ziehen. dann wärens auch keine damagedealer mehr sondern aggrodealer...also statt dd ad...was auch auf arschlochdealer passt, was wiederrum auf diese unglaublich lernresistenten "ich pull mal weil ichs kan"-dd passt


----------



## Squall67 (13. August 2010)

Naja diese ganze Scheiße mit "Ich bin DD und mach jetzt einen auf Tank" kommt ja nur durch Blizzard und ihre WirschiebeneuchjedeslilaItemindenAr*** Mentalität die seit Wotlk läuft. So viele Threads wo sich Tanks beschwert haben hatte man zu Classic Zeiten oder BC-Zeiten nicht zumindest kann ich mich nicht an solch einen Thread erinnern heute lese ich jeden zweiten Tag einen. 
Viele Leute kommen sich jetzt halt Wahnsinnig IMBA vor durch ihr 6000 Gearscore Equip und denken sich sie könnten die Hero allein machen und nehmen deshalb auch keine Rücksicht auf andere. Dabei sind dies genau die Spieler die BC nur Karazhan, Gruul und Sunwell Trash farmen erlebt haben.
Wenn man dann auch noch so nen Schwachsinn von einigen liest wie "Spott doch ab du hast doch Massenspott" zeigt dies mal wieder das zu viele einfach keine Ahnung vom Spiel haben und erst recht nicht vom Tanken diese Leute haben einfach keine ahnung was man als Tank alles im Auge halten muss und wie stressig sie einem den Job dann auch noch machen durch ihr gepulle.
Aber naja Cata steht vor der Tür und hoffe da gibt es dann nicht mehr dieses ganze durchgerushe hoffe dann verbringt man endlich mal wieder etwas mehr Zeit in einer Instanz als durchschnittlich 15 Minuten.


----------



## Shelasa (13. August 2010)

Ich glaub ich kenne den Magier^^

Generell muss ich mal sagen (spiele, Heiler, Tank, DD) das seit dem Patch (welcher auch immer das war) wo die Instanzensuche um den Realmpool erweitert wurde, die Community nahezu im Arsch ist.

Der Tank pullt... aus Ende, basta. Kein Mage oder sonst wer. Der Tank hat das recht, die Geschwindigkeit der Ini zu dirigieren. So ist das nunmal. Er hat auch die Repkosten und den stressigsten Job.

Ich gehe sogar so weit, das ich die Gruppen komplett sterben lasse, wenn die Permanent nach genau dreimaliger Warnung, immer noch meinen das sie die Ini (sind ja alle Imba T10 Chefrocker und mindestens seit der Beta am spielen) alleine und auf ihre Art schaffen.

Als Tankpala allerdings auch machbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und an alle (wahrscheinlichen DDler) die hier posten das Spots dafür da sind etc., wenn ein DD Aggro zieht, dann wird gespottet, wer pullt kann ruhig sterben.

Wieso sind immer alle so stressig??? Wer 10 min. vor nem Raid noch ne rnd machen will, ist halt selbst Schuld! 


Ach und Gear... in Hero Inis is das nunmal wirklich scheiss egal! T10 Rassisten! Gibt lowies ein Chance! 


P.S. wer Items locked und auf Rnds angewiesen ist, hat einen an der Schüssel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (13. August 2010)

Thori schrieb:


> Jetz wollt ich mal fragen
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> Hattet ihr auch schon sowas?


was ich davon halte...naja das ist fürn ar***

meine geschichte: 
ich tanke zwar sehr gerne mit meinem krieger aber ich hatte auch mal ne gruppe... war hdz4 dachte mir was solls schnell durchrennen. Am anfang der instanz hab ich dem retri paladin darauf hingewiesen mir sdk zu buffen nach mehrmaliger aufforderung hat er es trotzdem nicht getan. Die anderen hatten aber schon buffs. Naja ich habs dabei belassen und einfach meinen Job erledigt niemand hatte aggro super durch die ini gelaufen. Das einzigste was ich mir gedacht habe - aber nicht preisgegeben habe - war das die dds total niedrigen dmg hatten ich war mit meinem warry tank stets erster beim boss sowie trash das bin ich aber fast schon gewöhnt...  Timerun natürlich nicht geschafft bei dem niedrigen dmg. Jetzt kommt der Hammer. Bei 5% Boss HP Mal'Ganis werde ich aus der Gruppe gekickt. Da kam mir fast die Galle hoch über 20 minuten da durchlaufen und trotzdem keine marke... Ich würde zu gern wissen was der Grund war. Etwa die mehrmalige aufforderung wegen dem sdk buff? dann dachte ich mir als tank schon wer bin ich eigentlich


----------



## Gacet (13. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> was ist daran so schlimm wenn ein andere pullt spott ab und gut ist.



So ein Schwachsinn. 
Ich bin auch Tank, ich passe mich der Gruppe schon genug an (Geschwindigkeit etc. - Meist schnelle Run´s).
Wenn es jemanden doch noch zu langsam ist und er ständig pullt, lass ich ihn einfach verrecken.

Und kein Wunder dass es so wenig Tanks gibt, wenn es Idioten gibt die als DD oder Heiler ständig pullen!!


----------



## Hank Smith (13. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> was ist daran so schlimm wenn ein andere pullt spott ab und gut ist.



Ne, sicher nicht. Wenn einer immer absichtlich pullt kommt auch von mir der Hinweis an den Heiler das er ruhig mal gewisse Personen nicht heilen soll, oder wenn es eine Mobgruppe ist, dann lasse ich dem DD der meint er muss wilder Mann spielen seinen Mob so lange bis er im Dreck liegt, DANN spoote ich den Mob, damit kein anderer den am Arsch hat. So, und genauso wird es gemacht wenn irgendwelche Guffeldd's immer meinen sie sind die tollen. Wahlweise setz ich mich auch hin und guck zu.

Was mir zur Zeit auch extrem auffällt ist das die Leute einen so extrem fetten Arsch haben, das sie es auch immer wieder schaffen Bodypulls hinzubekommen. KEINER läuft vor den Tank, verboten, nein, iss nich! Auch toll ist: Man schiesst einen Mob an und geht hinter eine Ecke, weil in der Gruppe die man pullen will ja Caster sind, und so pullt man nunmal Castergruppen, und irgendein Jäger oder Hexer schickt sein Pet drauf, oder ein Krieger stürmt hin. Meistens endet das dann auch immer mit dem Bodypull einer zweiten Gruppe Mobs. Genauso frage ich mich wie manche DK's auf die Idee kommen den Tank Mobs wegzuziehen, ich renne bestimmt nicht jedem Mob hinterher, und hat man mal Aggro rennt man ZUM Tank, und nicht immer weiter weg.

Und auch meiner Ignore wächst dann halt weiter, ich muss meine Freizeit sicher nicht wahhlos mit jedem verbringen.

Wie ein Vorredner schon sagte: Der Tank bestimmt das Tempo, was wann wie wo gepullt wird und den Weg der gelaufen wird. Ok, es gibt auch Schnarchnasentanks, aber ich bin auch eher von der schnellen Sorte. Ich ucke 2, 3 Mobgruppen wie die Gruppe bzw. der Heiler so drauf ist, und dann gebe ich das Tempo vor.

Gestern war ich Blutkessel hero und war vorm zweiten Boss 14x tot - da ist selbst mir der Kragen geplatzt. Entweder passierte eine der Sachen von oben, oder der Heiler hat es nicht geschafft den Schaden von zwei Trashmobs zu heilen. (Stufe 73 in einer BC hero, Critimmun usw.)

...aber ist geil wenn man tot rumliegt, keiner der Mobs Stille oder ähliches castet, keiner ausser dir Aggro hatte und der Heiler 9k Mana - da fragt man sich dann wie man an zwei Mobs sterben kann, inkl. Schildwall und Last Stand + Trinkets.


----------



## palakunde (13. August 2010)

kenne es, pala und dk tank. Mache es genau so wer aggro will kann sie behalten. Ist aber einfach zu lösen, nimm nen freund als heal mit. Aber selbst wenn du allein bist, bis die nen neuen tank haben hast du den nächsten boss gelegt.


----------



## Freelancer (13. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> was ist daran so schlimm wenn ein andere pullt spott ab und gut ist.






Arosk schrieb:


> Dafür gibts MassSpott, Schockwelle, Donnerknall, Spalten etc.





Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Der Paladin hat zb Massenspott kann man von einem Target 3 Ziele abspotten. Falls das nicht hilft noch ein Schild hinterherschmeißen. Oder einfach mal schneller sein als der DD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier gleich die Antwort auf solche Kommentare 



Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Gut. freut mich das du uns Lösungen aufzählst die wir alle kennen,
> aber:
> 1. Es stresst einen Tank unglaublich solche Situationen zu erleben
> 2. Ist es einfach aus prinzip herraus die Aufgabe des Tanks zu pullen. (in den meisten fällen)
> ...



Und so was brauch kein Menschen aber so ist das halt mit der Fraktion 3.0 ich hoffe die ersten 3 kapieren es mit Cata dann wenigstens wie wow normalerweise Funktioniert sehr wahrscheinlich sieht man es an ihren erfolgen in icc hero oder Rs was sie gebacken bekommen 

Focus Damage ist für viele auch ein Fremdwort 




MrBlaki schrieb:


> Hättest du den Magier gerettet hättest du die Instanz,
> 1. schneller Beendet
> 2. Erfolgreich



Wieso soll man so Leute die nicht wissen wie es normal geht auch noch retten da würde ich mich lieber kicken lassen von so Leuten die halt nicht wissen wie Wow vom prinzip her funktioniert 

Ich gehe ja auch nicht im dd Zeug tanken auch wenn es möglich wäre und die meisten dd´s kommen ja so schon kaum mit dem schaden hinterher und in manchen Instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Erstmal, ich spiele selber Tank mit 4 Chars (Warri, Pala, DK, Dudu) und kann deinen Unmut durchaus verstehen. Allerdings kann ich auch den DD verstehen, der ständig pullt, weil du es anscheinend nicht "fließen" genug tust.
> Ich versuche immer so schnell wie möglich durch die Instanz zu rushen und bin immer an vorderster Front um gleich die nächste Mobgruppe zu pullen (sofern der Healer gut genug is, was aber in 99% der Fälle der Fall ist^^).
> Vielleicht versuchst du es mal so
> 
> ...



Wenn der Palaheiler schon bei 90% Mana heult sollte einem klar sein das man es besser langsam angehen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Allexiella schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, das man sich über solche Vorkomnisse noch aufregt.
> IST HALT WOW!!!!!!!!!!



Evtl. das andere mal über ihre Spielweise nachdenken selbst wenn es nur ein dd ist dem der Beitrag mal zum nachdenken anregt wäre es schon ein Erfolg 




syntaxsniffler schrieb:


> kenne das problem wenn ich mal als dd statt tank dabei bin das 95% der tanks dann so lahme movementgünther sind die 2 min pause immer brauchen bis zur nächsten grp und das dann die dds (nein ich nicht) vor pullen.



Also bei meinem Blut Dk Tank muss ich sagen das es mir teilweise selber auf den sack geht weil die cd´s viel zu lang sind für eine heutige Hero hört sich blöd an ist aber so und ohne Tod und Verfall in eine Gruppe ist als Blut dk irgendwie uncool besonders wenn alle sofort rein Bomben 

Also kommt es auch auf den Tank an der da gerade tankt für hero´s wäre für mich sogar Frost besser da sind die Tanks halt ein wenig unterschiedlich was die Fähigkeiten angeht 

Dazu kommt auch das man wenn man gute dd´s hat die auch wissen wie man spielt es viel einfacher ist zu Tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beispiel Szenario 

Wenn da jetzt sone eule ist die sofort Bomben tut und am besten wenn sie agro hat schön die Mobs weg kickt natürlich mit dem wo die Krankheiten drauf sind zum verteilen hat man schon mal sehr schnell Spaß und recht fix alle spots weg wenn man sich ein caster beim pull schon mit Todesgriff geholt hat hat man eh nur noch ein für genau ein Mob und den Rest muss man sich dann versuchen mit eisige Berührung zurück zu holen


----------



## VILOGITY (13. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> was ist daran so schlimm wenn ein andere pullt spott ab und gut ist.




Wenn einer der Rotz dummen DD's Pullen möchte dann soll er einen Tank spielen.
Wenn er keine Zeit für eine INI hat weil seine Mama mit dem Essen wartet, soll er lieber mit seinem Hamster spielen.

@TE 
Einfach raus gehen du hast eh nach dem Debuff in 5-30 sec ne neue Gruppe und log so lange einfach auf nen Twink.
Die "Pull freudigen" flenner können sich ja ne neue INI suchen oder in der alten nochmal 20-30 min auf nen Tank warten.


----------



## SilentJay (13. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> wenn ein andere pullt spott ab und gut ist.



Japp, aber erst nach dem der Idiot seine wohlverdienten Repkosten gelootet hat XD

Wer als Tank RND-Heros geht *MUSS* sich ein dickes Fell zulegen, nicht um es den anderen Recht zu machen, sondern um nicht selbst an nem Herzkasper zu verenden.
Meinetwegen kann auch der obligatorische 5,5k-GS-Hunter(da muss es irgendwo n Nest von geben) pullen, nur wenn er dann die Missdirection vergisst oder selbige nur mit nem Singel-Target-Shot verwendet
hab ich richtig Spass inne Backen XD
Ich tanke für den Heiler und alle DD´s die sich brav benehmen, wenn jemand nach dem Pull Aggro zieht...kein Problem, dafür hab ich n Spot.

Ich spiel nen DK-Tank, vollkommen durch Triumphmarken equipt...da ich aufgrund des Studiums und meiner Arbeit in der Nachtschicht keine Zeit für Raids habe wirds auch nicht mehr werden^^
Wenn ich dann selber mal als Mage unterwegs bin und mir n paar Marken sammel, fallen mir immer wieder gravierende Fehler auf.
Z.B. sehe ich immer wieder andere DK´s die mit Todesgriff pullen...da kann man sich nur an den Kopp packen, einer der besten Schutz-Buttons um Aggro-Monster zu retten bereits vor Beginn des Kampfes mit
nem CD belegt...dickes GZ!!
Oder DK-Frost-Tanks die 1a nach dem Buffed-Guide pullen...alá Prio-Liste is alles, sry aber das is so unkreativ, unselbständig...wärend die Guides darauf ausgelegt sind auf lange sicht, die best mögliche Aggro zu
produzieren kommt es in Heros darauf an kurz viel Aggro aufzubauen. Und da gibts meiner Erfahrung nach nur einen Weg...DnD,Heulende Böe,Tab Auslöschen,Tab Blutstoß/Froststoß(Tab Spott/Todesgriff falls mal wieder n Fury durch die Mobs gewirbelt ist oder n Retri seinen Sturm direkt zum Pull entfesselt hat).

Ansonsten gilt für RND-Heros: Hallo sagen und dann THX BB! Wer mehr sagt ist selber Schuld wenn er geflamet wird, man geht ja auch nicht ind die städtische NPD-Partei-Zentrale und sagt laut: "Ihr habts nich drauf!"
Wer Wind säät und so...^^

Dieser ganze Mist von wegen: "ich hab mitlerweile n Macro, welches ich bei betreten einer Hero poste...!" na dickes GZ, das bringt deine Mitspieler auf der anderen Seite der Leitung erstmal pauschal gegen dich auf...*plakative Pauschalisierung!* Erstmal alle über einen Kamm scheren und sich dann wundern wenn die Freundlichkeit ausbleibt.

Als Tank in RND-Heros gibts nur eine wahre Art: *geh rein, tanks an und halt die Klappe bis alles vorbei is*. zu 80% geht alles andere kommentarlos an dir vorbei, selbst diejenigen die mit deiner Tankarbeit nicht zufrieden sind halten die Klappe und gehen wortlos, wenn sie nicht durch vorangegangenen Smalltalk enthemmt wurden. Wenn vorher schon ein bisschen BlaBla im /p zu lesen war, fühlen sie sich zugehörig und meinen ein Recht zu haben ihre Dünnpfiff ab zulassen,
ist /p hingegen Still fühlen sie sich allein und trauen sich nicht sehr oft die Mauer des Schweigens zu brechen. Es gibt immer Ausnahmen, aber in der Regel funktioniert das so...einfach mal ausprobieren.

Zum Thema Tankgeschwindigkeit:
Man muss als Tank nicht bereits in der nächsten Gruppe stehen wärend die vorangegange noch nicht ganz zu Boden gesunken ist, aber diejenigen unter euch die immer noch nicht die Schnellplünderfunktion entdeckt haben
und bei jedem Lootbaren Mob die Items einzeln begutachten und 3 mal wenden...*dass nervt verdammt!* Wenn ich als DD das Gefühl hab der Tank muss vor jedem Mob seine Tastenbelegung neu einstudieren werd ich aggressiv,
diese Sonntag-Tanks in halbem ICC-DD-Equip halten den Verkehr mehr auf als, dass sie was nützen. Hätten die als DD die 15 Minuten abgewartet wären sie trotzdem schneller wieder draussen gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinex (13. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dafür gibts MassSpott, Schockwelle, Donnerknall, Spalten etc.





hier merkt man das du keine ahnung vom warri tank hast
massenspott hat ne zu lange cooldown und  donnerknall shockwave gleve etc... reichen nicht annähernd an nen castpull von nem mage ran (sheeppull lass ich noch angehen)

für mich steht was das betrifft schon lange fest: die meisten (nicht alle) dds sind arrogant und haben das gruppespielprinzib so gut verinnerlicht wie mein 3 jähriger cousin die relativitätstheorie...
aus diesem grund habe ich meinen warri tank auch an den nagel gehängt.

die meisten dds in wotlk können nurnoch 2 dinge: bomben und flamen....

so long...


----------



## Totemkrieger (13. August 2010)

Solche Idioten wirst du immer wieder finden.
Was nur auffällt,dass sie in letzter Zeit zunehmen.

Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern,da war es Gang und Gebe,den Tank genügend "antankzeit" zu geben.
Heutzutage kannst du als Tank froh sein,wenn der DD nur 4/5 Packs pullt.
Das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern.
Die Spieler haben sich nun an brainless Bombing in den Instanzen eingestellt und anscheinend ist es schwer aus diesem Muster wieder raus zu finden.
Mit ein Grund warum mich auch "Cata" nicht mehr zurück holen kann,denn auf verkochten Einheitsbrei habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr.

MFG Gor


----------



## Millwall (13. August 2010)

tyrokz schrieb:


> falls es doch nich klappt
> mage-> eisblock
> schurke-> vanish
> jäger-> feign death
> öäh und die anderen klassen haben glaub auch min. 1 fertigkeit zum aggro reduce



Ich lehne mich weit aus dem Fenster, da ich mir bei einigen Klassen nicht sicher bin, aber eine Bombeeule hat nichts zum Aggro reduzieren beispielsweise. Und ich nenne die jetzt nicht umsonst so.


Zum Thema an sich: kenn ich und war/ist der Grund, warum ich weder Heiler noch Tank mehr spiele. Ich hab einfach echt keinen Bock mehr, mich laufend von irgendwelchen Vögeln anonym beschimpfen zu lassen, nur weil sie den eigentlichen Sinn von Instanzen aus dem Blick verloren haben. Ich hoff ja, dass in Cataclysm die Instanzen wieder ca im Bereich von BC Heros sein werden. 

Baut einer Scheiße--->Wipe. So muss es ja eigentlich auch sein.




Edith sagt: was ich mich immer frage, ist: wenn die alle schon ICC Equip haben, aber so spielen...wie haben sie das dann hinbekommen?!


----------



## Littletall (13. August 2010)

Ich hab schon überlegt, ob ich mir für meinen zukünftigen Tank (momentan noch Level 70) ein Makro schreiben soll:

"Spielername, du möchtest offensichtlich tanken. Dann macht es dir sicher nichts aus, wenn ich auf meine Waffenskillung gehe und deinen Platz als DD einnehme."

Ich frag mich, wie die pullenden DDs darauf reagieren würden?


----------



## reappy (13. August 2010)

Zum einen:

Wenn dir das Frühstück hochkommt beim tanken, dann lass es. Du wärst nicht der erste der aufhört zu tanken, und auch mit sicherheit nicht der letzte.

Ich kann es echt nicht ab wenn die leute sich alles raus nehmen. Du willst alle Vorteile eines tanks genießen, aber scheust die Nachteile.

Einer der größten vorteile sind die instant invites. bevor ein dd auch nur in eine ini kommt ist der tank schon mit der ersten ini fertig.
Der Nachteil ist halt das du die Verantwortung für die Gruppe trägst. 
Es ist auch eine Tatsache das es dumme Spieler gibt (manche machen das nicht mal mit absicht, die sind echt zu dumm (kenne einen solchen spieler persönlich, er ist so zwar recht intelligent, aber von wow sollte er lieber die finger lassen)).
Du wirst solche Spieler nicht ändern können, und schon gar nicht innerhalb einer Instanz.

Zum anderen:

Du hast dabei sogar 3 möglichkeiten damit umzugehen:

1. Du hörst auf zu tanken.
2. Du stellst dich darauf ein (So mach ich das. Wenn die gruppe selbständig pullt nehme ich an das ich ihnen zu langsam bin und fange immer schneller und immer mehr an zu pullen.)
3. Oder du tankst für solche gruppen nicht, dann klärst du die gruppe nach ihrem Fehlverhalten auf und wenn es nochmal passiert teleportierst du dich weg und sagst das du in dala bist bis sie dich kicken weil du für die nicht bereit bist zu tanken.
Nach spätestens 2 minuten hat sich die gruppe aufgelöst.
Einer der Vorteile daran ist das du bei denen ziehmlich sicher auf die ignore Liste kommst. Soweit ich informiert bin teilt das Dungeon-suchtool deiner Gruppe keine Leute zu bei denen du auf ignore bist. Da du als tank aber eh immer instant invites bekommst. Kannst du sicher sein das der jeweilige dd nur seine eigene Wartezeit in die höhe treibt und zeitgleich brauchst nicht Angst haben nochmal auf den zu treffen.

Alles andere sind nicht wirklich Alternativen da die nur Stress und Ärger beteuten. Und schließlich will man ein Spiel doch genießen und sich nicht nach Feierabend noch ne extra Runde ärgern oder? 

Zu denjenigen die meinen abspotten:

Abspotten durch nen falschen Pull ist keine Lösung. Oder wollt ihr nach jeder Gruppe 5 Minuten warten bis mass spot wieder ready ist?
Alle spotmöglichkeiten (single und mass) sind rettungsknöpfe die man nuzt wenn etwas schief geht. Die sollten nicht in den normalen ablauf des tankens eingerechnet werden. Denn wenn das der fall ist haben diese sachen cd wenn man sie wirklich braucht.

Als Beispiel: Wenn ein dd pullt, der Tank mit mass-spott alle 4 mobs nimmt. Dann aber einer der mobs feart und ein spieler dabei eine andere gruppe pullt. Dann hat das mass-spot cd, hätte der tank gepullt wäre es ready gewesen.

Normal sollte man so spielen das man weder mass-spot noch das normale spot braucht. Dann ist es nehmlich ready wenn wirklich mal was daneben geht.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. August 2010)

Ich hatte gestern ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings die andere Seite...

Wir gingen mit 3 DDs unserer Gilde in eine Random ini, der Tank (Gruppenlead) + Heilerbaum gehörten ebenfalls zur gleichen Gilde eines anderen Servers.

Nach den ersten Gruppen viel auf, das wir zwar alle schön unsere Buffs gesetzt haben, ich extra SDK getrommelt habe, aber GdW bzw. MdW fehlte.

Auf die noch freundlich gemeinte Anfrage, mit welchem Patch eigentlich die Druidenbuffs entfernt wurden, bekam ich schon keine Antwort, genauso wenig wie die fehlende Begrüßung beider Helden am Anfang.

Das Unheil nahm seinen Lauf. Nach weiteren Nachfragen, ob der Baum überhaupt deutsch könne u.ä. stellte ich plötzlich fest, das der Baum doch gerade noch gebufft hatte...alle außer mir...

Der Tank fing an, Späßchen zu betreiben. Statt bei einem Pull auf die Gegner zu gehen, ging er in die Nähe und zog sie erstmal hundert Meter weiter weg, während wir wie üblich bei dem tatsächlichen Pull schonmal leichten Schaden losschießen. So kam es, das bereits 6k Hits ausreichend waren, um die Mobs am Arsch zu haben, was bei ständig wechselnder Pulltaktik, mal klassisch (drauf da), mal modernes Mobs im anderen Raum bekämpfen, zu sehr viel Aggro bei uns viel stärkeren DDs (je >5,5k GS, >5k DPS`/ Tank 4,3k GS / Heiler 4,7k GS) führte.
Der Heiler hatte später doch nachgebufft, alle, außer mir...

Es ging weiter...Der Tank machte keine Anstalten, Gegner, bei denen er auf irgendeine Weise die Aggro verlor (10k Instant Schaden ausreichend, auch nach 5 Sekunden am Mob) wieder zu holen. Kurz vor dem König in Turm Utgarde schließlich der Höhepunkt, der Baum weigerte sich, mich zu heilen, nachdem schon ein anderer unserer Gruppe aufgrund des untätigen Tanks gestorben war.

Nach kurzer Absprache verbrachte der Heiler dann die Zeit draußen, weil er sich schließlich verweigerte, der Gruppe tatsächlich beizutragen und wir ihn 3:1 rauswählen konnten. Der Tank lehnte eine Gruppensuche ab und ladete den Baum wieder ein! "ihr könnt nun gerne die Gruppe verlassen" folgte vom Tank, der danach mehrfach versuchte, uns mittels Pulls umzubringen, während der Baum langsam zum König kam...

Nach weiterer Ansage im Gruppenchat, was es bedeuten würde, eine Gruppe zu sein, wurde ich einfach nur noch angeflaumt, das ich (Hexer) die Gruppe ja AUCH nicht supporten würde! (bin übrigens Dämo und hatte SDK getrommelt, sowie durch "Aggroklauen" bei den anderen DDs gewisse Situationen noch retten können...

Der Abend war für mich gelaufen, ich hatte einfach keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel...


----------



## olOlOlo (13. August 2010)

Hab auch n Warri und DK Tank. Der Warri is full T10 , ich machs in solchen Situationen immer wie folgt "was die gruppe will schaden dann bekommst sie schaden" peng raum gepullt aber auch getankt und nach 10min langweiligem aoe spamen liegt eh alles und meistens fliegt auch der stoffi oder schurke um der vorher so großkotzig gepullt hat. Dann Recount posten und auslachen, so habens die meistens gecheckt das es schnell genug geht wie ich pull. Mitn DK spec ich einfach um auf DD mit top ICC eq und sag zu dem betreffenden so du tankst ez ich zeig dir mal was Schaden is. In den meisten Fällen klappt das in manchen fällen hast halt immer deppen an der leitung.
Gekickt bin ich noch nie geworden.


----------



## SilentJay (13. August 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ich hab schon überlegt, ob ich mir für meinen zukünftigen Tank (momentan noch Level 70) ein Makro schreiben soll:
> 
> "Spielername, du möchtest offensichtlich tanken. Dann macht es dir sicher nichts aus, wenn ich auf meine Waffenskillung gehe und deinen Platz als DD einnehme."
> 
> Ich frag mich, wie die pullenden DDs darauf reagieren würden?



das kann ich dir sagen:
Schritt eins: Jammer nicht, tank!/ Wenn dus nicht drauf hast, meld dich als DD an!
Schritt zwei: Mimimi, dann hau doch ab!
Schritt drei: Ausschlusswahl-->Dich!



Aranamun schrieb:


> Auf die noch freundlich gemeinte Anfrage, mit welchem Patch eigentlich die Druidenbuffs entfernt wurden



wenn du so auf nen fehlenden Buff reagierst, musst du dich über den Rest nicht mehr wundern.
via Chat werden keine Mimiken und Tonlagen weitergegeben, ergo musst du bei sonem Mist immer damit rechnen, dass dein gegenüber das in den falschen Hals bekommt.
Son Spruch ist erstens nicht nur unheimlich dumm, sondern auch noch unhöfflich.
Du erwartest Respekt, also behandel andere auch mit Respekt.
1. ist son Buff nicht relevant für ne Hero
2. kann den jeder mal vergessen

Dann beleidigst du auch noch wild drauf los(von wegen Deutschkenntnisse) und erwartest, dass die Fremden Mitspieler ihren "Thron" verlassen auf den du dich selber setzt?
Stell dir einfach mal vor wie du reagierst wenn dir einer statt ner vernünftigen Nachfrage nen blöden Spruch reindrückt. Ich grantiere dir, du reagierst enteder gar nicht oder auch mit nem blöden Spruch
was dann zu nem Flamewar führt. Aber hauptsache die eigenen Nase ist die letzte an die man sich fasst.


----------



## xMINOx (13. August 2010)

Ich hab nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, allein über die Antworter auf der ersten Seite könnt ich mich schon mehr aufregen als kurz nach dem Aufstehen gut ist.

Alle die der Meinung sind das es ok ist, was der im Eröffnungspost genannte Magier gemacht hat, sollen doch bitte bitte bitte endlich aufhören mmos zu spielen.
Sie haben leider denn Sinn des Spiels (Gruppenspiel) nicht verstanden und sollten Singleplayerspiele spielen.
Dort gibts nur NPC Gegner; die können sie dann so lange ärgern bis irgendwann selbst der PC den Dienst verweigert.


----------



## n1k3 (13. August 2010)

Ich warne nen DDler, der selber pullt, dass er dann stirbt.
Ich mache die Inis schon recht zügig durch und dann kann ich auch keinen unkoordinierten Pull von so nem Affenkopf brauchen.
Bisher hat mich aber noch keiner geflamed, dass ich jemand sterben lies.
Ging ganz einfach, entweder Votekick oder ich setze mich hin, bis die Anderen mich kicken können. Es sagt immer noch der Tank an, wann und was angegriffen wird, war früher so und sollte heute auch so sein.


----------



## corpescrust (13. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> was ist daran so schlimm wenn ein andere pullt spott ab und gut ist.



Tank pullt,fertig aus !!

Wenn ein DD pult ,Tankklamotten aus ,DD-Sachen an und kucken wie es weiter geht !
Bekannt geben ,wer pullt,der tankt auch!
Wenn sie dich kicken,warten sie länger auf einen neuen Tank ,als du auf eine neue Gruppe.


----------



## Spyzz (13. August 2010)

Ja, das mit den DDs die Tanken nervt.
Aber ich sag ma so, ich bin Eule und wenn ich Rnd. gehe und nen guter Tank dabei ist pull ich auch.
Der Grund ist ganz einfach weil ich Rnd. total lw finde und jede Instanz schon ca. 50 mal abgegrast habe.
Und ich als Eule tanke sogar mal 1-2 Adds das macht doch jede Eule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bitte hör nich auf zu tanken, es gibt zu wenig von euch ;(.


----------



## Gammelhai (13. August 2010)

Als Tank muss man sich einfach ein dickes Fell aneignen, was einem sogar im RL zugute kommt.Mittlerweile intressiert es mich nicht mehr in einer Random was ein DD oder Heiler von mir will.

Tanks haben in Instanzen das *Machtmonopol *und das nutze ich voll und ganz aus.Gehen mir diese 0815 DD's die nichtmal seit Vanilla spielen weder wissen was Aggro noch CC ist auf die Nerven und beschweren sich noch, verlasse ich einfach freiwillig die Instanz. 

Schon mal als DD nen Tank gesucht ? viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens in Cataclysm ist damit eh schluss, da wird CC und Focusdmg wieder wichtig und DD's die pullen werden ganz schnell zum allgemeinen Wipe beitragen

Und Palas die sich mit 90% Mana beschweren Ignoriere ich einfach, selbst wenn sie mich nicht heilen, ich bin Bluttankdk und kann mich in Heros selbst heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (13. August 2010)

Ich als Schurke sage: Der Einzige der das Tempo in einer Ini bestimmt ist der Tank und niemand sonst.

Ich tanke mit nem Twink selbst und lasse jeden verrecken der pullt.

Hab ich mal nen "schwächeren" Tank in der Grp, lasse ich ihm seine Zeit zum Agrroaufbau.

Bin zwar Ü-30, aber DIE Zeit habe ich noch!

An alle DDler, die gern pullen und schnell durch wollen: Geht einfach ohne Tank, denn wer pullt darf auch tanken!


----------



## JustBen (13. August 2010)

Wer ninja-pullt oder mir meine schön zusammengezogenen castermobs auseinanderkickt wird maximal 2x gebeten dann zu lassen. Anschließend starte ich ne Ausschlusswahl - sollte die scheitern leave ich die gruppe.
Ich muss mir keinen Stress machen. Wenn sie nen Tank wollen sollen sie mich tanken lassen.


----------



## SilentJay (13. August 2010)

Spyzz schrieb:


> Ja, das mit den DDs die Tanken nervt.
> Aber ich sag ma so, ich bin Eule und wenn ich Rnd. gehe und nen guter Tank dabei ist pull ich auch.
> Der Grund ist ganz einfach weil ich Rnd. total lw finde und jede Instanz schon ca. 50 mal abgegrast habe.
> Und ich als Eule tanke sogar mal 1-2 Adds das macht doch jede Eule
> ...



Wenn du als eule aggro ziehst...okay, ich setz einfach voraus, dass du weißt wo du deine Baumrinde hasst, aber selber pullen ist und bleibt assozial.
Ab einem gewissen Item-Level hat jeder Tank mit CD´s zu kämpfen, da die Gruppen viel zu schnell umfallen, wenn dann auch noch Gesichtsaggro dazu kommt nervt das gewaltig.
Als Tank hat man kaum ne Möglichkeit die 1,5 sec GCD herab zu senken und mehr als unsere Spot-Skills mit Glyphen und Talentpunkten versehen können wir auch nicht,
dass gibt das System nicht her...also *bitte etwas Rücksicht!*


----------



## Tomratz (13. August 2010)

Hab mir mal das meiste in diesem Thread durchgelesen (nicht alles) und komme immer mehr zu
der Überzeugung dass es richtig war, den Versuch zu tanken, aufzugeben.

Als Neutank wird keinerlei Rücksicht auf dich genommen, jeder erwartet, dass du tankst als hättest
du das mit der Muttermilch aufgesogen, jeder erwartet dass die Mobs an dir kleben, auch wenn dein
Equip im Penisscore ca. 1,5 bis 2 K schlechter ist als das der DD's.

Aber eigentlich wollte ich das Thema mal aus Sicht eines engagierten Heilers beleuchten.

Für mich liegt die erste Priorität auf  dem am Leben erhalten des Tanks, wobei ich *immer* bemüht bin,
auch die DD's oben zu halten.

Wenn ich dann aber sehe, dass 5,3K GS DD's zu blöd sind in PDC aus den Giftpfützen zu laufen, nur
weil sie sich ja dann bewegen müssen und nicht mehr den Imbaschaden anrichten, kommt mir,
so wie dem TE auch, das Kotzen.

Gestern erst wieder erlebt dass eine Katze mit über 5,3K GS mir in PdC verreckt ist, weil der Typ zum
einen nicht in der Lage war, hinter den Boss zu laufen (da kann man sogar springen und hat gleich
schon mal n Combopunkt), zum anderen in den Pfützen stehengeblieben ist.

Auch die selbsternannten Imbaroxxordamagedealer sollten sich die Lebensbalken der anderen Gruppen-
mitglieder ein bissel anschauen, und wenn sie sehen, dass der Lebensbalken des Tanks nicht mehr so
prall gefüllt ist, kann man mal kurz auf den eigenen Dämätschoutput achten, damit man nicht Aggro 
zieht, es könnte nämlich sein, dass der Heiler in diesem Augenblick etwas mehr auf den Tank fokussiert
ist um den am Leben zu halten.

Ansonsten spreche ich mich gerne auch mal mit dem Tank ab, soweit denn die Zeit bleibt und kein DD
meint, er müsse schon mal pullen.

Das geht dann klar in die Richtung, dass wer Aggro hat, sie auch behalten kann, einmalige Fehler sind
da natürlich aussen vor, es kann immer mal passieren dass jemand aus Unachtsamkeit mal versehentlich
ne Mobgruppe pullt.

Wenn aber jemand meint, permanent Aggro ziehen zu müssen, dann konzentrier ich mich wieder auf 
meinen Freund die Blechdose oder das plüschige Bärchen und der DD kann sehen wo er bleibt, die
500 Mana, die ich brauche um ihn zu heilen könnten ja entscheidend für den Erfolg in der Ini sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(nein, oom war ich schon ewig nicht mehr, aber ich verschwende ungern mana auf Beratungsresistente)


----------



## Littletall (13. August 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> das kann ich dir sagen:
> Schritt eins: Jammer nicht, tank!/ Wenn dus nicht drauf hast, meld dich als DD an!
> Schritt zwei: Mimimi, dann hau doch ab!
> Schritt drei: Ausschlusswahl-->Dich!




Traurig...

Wisst ihr, was eine gute Idee wäre? Mal einen sticky Thread zum Meckern über Random-Gruppen aufmachen. Vielleicht würden dann diese Threads etwas abnehmen, da die TEs immer gleich auf den Thread verwiesen werden.

Ich bin gespannt auf die Cata Situation. Klingt stark wie in BC für mich und da ist man als pullender DD schneller aus der Gruppe geflogen als man "Flame" sagen kann.


----------



## Varagon (13. August 2010)

Schon wieder einer... ich würde gerne mal wissen wieviele jeden Tag eröffnet werden.? Mod? Gibt es da schon Zahlen die man an dieser Stelle veröffentlichen kann? :>


lg


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (13. August 2010)

Ich hätte mir an Deiner Stelle schon nach den ersten Mobs Sorgen gemacht, wenn ein ICC-equipter Heiler (wobei ich mich frage, wie er die bekommen hat) rumzickt, er bräuchte 100% anstatt 90% Mana.

Aber ich bewundere Deine Nerven, den Mist bis zum Endboss mitzumachen.
Wenn ich einen lernresistenten Mage und einen Heiler, der nicht weiss, wer der Tank und wer der DD ist, habe, würde ich einfach Stehen bleiben und warten was passiert. Sollen die doch Kicken und auf den nächsten Tank warten bzw. den Stoffi weitertanken lassen. 

Allerdings frag ich mich, was die anderen zwei DD´s gesagt haben. Oder waren die genauso schlau, wie der Mage und Pala? Ggf. hätte man ja auch den Mage kicken können. 3 von 4 Stimmen reichen doch, oder?


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (13. August 2010)

Anscheinend wird wieder nur herum geflamed -.- Leute das nervt der den Topic eröffnet hat, hat vollkommen recht!

Wenn ein DD pullt stirbt er und aus ich warne jeden in ner Inze


----------



## tuerlich (13. August 2010)

ich lass solche ninjapuller auch immer sterben. was solls. kommt n flame: igno. kicken die mich: mir egal! ich bin tank! hab in 10 sek ne neue gruppe und die warten ne viertel stunde.
mittlerweile hab ich ein dickes fell (nein ich bin kein dudu tank ^^), was das angeht.
zum mana vom "heiler": wenn der pala mit icc equip oom geht, dann läuft was ganz falsch! wenn ich mit meinem holy unterwegs bin, kann der tank auch bei 10% mana pullen. in random heros kommt so wenig schaden rüber. zur not haut man schnell göttliche bitte rein und fertig. meist bin ich als heiler sogar ein bisschen der antreiber.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. August 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> das kann ich dir sagen:
> Schritt eins: Jammer nicht, tank!/ Wenn dus nicht drauf hast, meld dich als DD an!
> Schritt zwei: Mimimi, dann hau doch ab!
> Schritt drei: Ausschlusswahl-->Dich!
> ...



Ich finde es aber schon genauso unhöflich, nicht mal freundlich "hi" zu sagen. Die beiden waren einfach auf Konfontration gegen uns alle aus. Es ging nicht darum, mir eins auszuwischen, sondern es war diese übliche Ansicht "Ich bin Tank, er ist Heiler, Gruppen sind mir scheißegal, wir finden sofort was neues und ohne uns läuft gar nichts."
Egal mit welchem Char ich unterwegs bin, sobald mich jemand auf IRGENDEINE Weise auf Buffs anspricht, egal ob nun mit "könntest du idiot jetzt endlich mal" oder "krieg ich noch bitte", buffe ich sofort nach und ich BLEIBE auch immer freundlich und sage immer wenigstens noch hallo + tschüss, auch wenn der Chat später nicht aus mehr besteht.
Außerdem werde ich nicht beleidigend. Ich erinnere bestimmt daran, was es überhaupt heißt, eine Gruppe zu sein. Wenn der Heiler einen Hass auf mich hat, weil er nicht in der Lage ist, so einen Spruch zu kompensieren, kann er das gerne tun, ABER das sollte dann nicht gegen die gesamte Gruppe gehen.

Auch Tanks und Heiler müssen verstehen, das sie nicht die einzigen Spieler in diesem Universum sind, sondern das auch hinter den DDs Menschen sitzen. Es gibt natürlich einige DDs, die es andersrum vergessen (siehe Grund für das Topic), aber genauso müssen auch die Tanks und Heiler verstehen, das sie in einer Gruppe sind.

Die einzig wahre Antwort auf das ganze "Wer ist der Wichtigste" ist übrigens immer noch "Die Gruppe". Die Gruppe ist eine Zubringgemeinschaft. Jeder trägt seinen Teil zum Erfolg bei. Das gilt allerdings nur solange man auch wirklich für die Gruppe arbeitet. Arbeitet man gegen einen Teil der Gruppe / gegen die Gruppe, hat man schlichtweg ein Problem. Äußerungen können auf kommunikativer Ebene bleiben, aber sobald die gesamte Gruppe in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird oder man aktiv gegen die Gruppe arbeitet, nur weil eine von 5 Personen ja angeblich so stark beleidigend ist, läuft dieses Spiel schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (13. August 2010)

Völlig klar ist dass man als DD nicht zu pullen hat, es sei denn die Gruppe ist informiert.
Tut man es doch muss man damit rechnen dass man stirbt und hat entweder passende Cooldowns ready oder stirbt mit Anstand und entschuldigt sich.
Es ist mir ohnehin schleierhaft wie ein Magier es schafft nicht in den Eisblock zu gehn oder Rauszubllinken Schild an und Unsichtbarkeit einzusetzen.
Wer das als MAgier nicht macht, sollte wahrlich nicht an Tanks oder Heilern rummeckern.

Ich hab ja die stille Hoffnung dass es in Cata wieder erforderlich wird als Team zu spielen und man wieder viel Kopfnuss und Sheep Pulls zu koordinieren hat. Viele die erst mit Ende BC oder seit WotlK spielen, wissen überhaupt nicht wie das Gruppenspiel in einem MMO wie WoW eigentlich funktioniert.


----------



## Aremetis (13. August 2010)

Wie heisst es so schön? 

Wer die Aggro hat - darf sie behalten.


Und ich halte es mit solchen DD's so wie der Cowboy mit seinem Pferd (Pferd strauchelt.... Cowboy sagt : "1"..... )


Und noch was. Ein guter Tank ist nicht der, der die ganze Ini auf einmal pullt (auch wenn er ICC equipped ist), sondern jener der weiss was er sich und vorallem seiner Grupppe zutrauen kann. Denn gerade alle die "nur" noch wegen den Marken in die Inis gehen, sollten mal daran denken, das es durchaus auch andere Spieler gibt, die vielleicht nicht nur wegen den Marken da drinne sind.


und ja - ich spiele selbst Tank. Habe Pala Tank/Heal, Pala (ja ein zweiten) Heal/Tank, DK Tank, Mage, Hexe und Hunter. Wobei ich nur noch mit dem Hunter die "daily" mache, weil nur der noch die Frostmarken braucht und ich wegen solchen Deppen DD's keine Lust mehr habe random irgendwas zu tanken oder zu heilen.


----------



## Nahemis (13. August 2010)

Deswegen spiel ich lieber Aion. Das ist viel angenehmer als WoW. Mit WoW bin ich fertig. Eigentlich ein schönes Spiel aber es läuft doch einiges nicht ganz rund.


----------



## Rongor (13. August 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Deswegen spiel ich lieber Aion. Das ist viel angenehmer als WoW. Mit WoW bin ich fertig. Eigentlich ein schönes Spiel aber es läuft doch einiges nicht ganz rund.



Das hat nicht wirklich was mit dem Spiel zu tun, sondern mit den Menschen, die ihre Pixelhaufen steuern.

Mag sein, dass Aion nicht diese Probleme hat, aber auch nur, weil es nicht VOR WoW auf dem Markt war, und das Nonplusultra ist/war.
Sonst wäre diese Comm vllt. geschlossen in Aion zu finden!


----------



## KInstinct (13. August 2010)

Ich hätte den Magier bei jedem Pull draufgehen lassen. Manchmal lernen sie sogar was daraus.


----------



## SilentJay (13. August 2010)

@Aranamun
Da widersprech ich dir im Kern mit Sicherheit nicht.
Es geht auch nicht darum was im einzelnen gelaufen ist oder gesagt wurde.

Nur wenn man nach deiner Schilderung der Situation geht, bist du aktiv geworden und das auf eine eher unhöffliche Art. Du sagts selbst du bist mit 2 Gildenkollegen losgezogen, das impliziert im allgemeinen: selbe Gilde, selbe Gesinnung!
oder auch: wer mit so Einem in einer Gilde spielt, toleriert sein Verhalten!
Ich denke, davon kann sich keiner frei sprechen. Wenn uns im Allgemeinen einer auf diese Art begegnet und seine Gilden-Mates nicht einschreiten, werden sie im Allgemeinen als "Gleich" eingestuft.
Und sicher führt das, wie in deinem Fall zu beobachten, zur Frontenbildung...Wir vs. Die!

Es ist auch ziemlich naiv sich mit einem Tank und Heiler anzulegen die vom selben Server, respektive aus der selben Gilde sind, dass dann kein einfach Hero-Run mehr möglich ist sollte eigentlich von Anfang an klar sein.
In meinen Augen musst du einfach damit leben die Situation ausgelöst zu haben und dich beim nächstenmal einfach daran erinnern!


----------



## olOlOlo (13. August 2010)

Oh mann freu mich drauf "brauch" nur noch 5 Marken dann hab ich mein letztes T10 Teil des ich für marken kaufen kann... nach dem wo. geh mit meinen Tanks nie mehr ne rnd :-P


----------



## Kotnik (13. August 2010)

Es ist schon bezeichnend, dass man Hero inis nur noch als Last wahrnimmt.. Gäbe es nicht die Frostmarken, ginge niemand mehr hinein. Ich mein, eigentlich sind doch heros auch dazu da, dass man einfach mal entspannt ein bisschen rumdaddeln kann, oder? Also, die FÄhigkeiten meiner Klasse ausführen, ohne gleich nen Raid aufbauen zu müssen. Gruppenspiel, aer ohne riesen Stress.

Nur sind die Inis a) so öder geworden, dass man einschläft und b) sind die Leute sehr oft sehr ärgerlich. Was heißt ärgerlich, den Kopf muss man oft schütteln. Vor allem eine Sprache macht sich breit, da wirds einem ganz anders. Ich hab schon manhcmal den Eindruck, dass Blizz Frei-Accounts auf der Reeperbahn oder im übelsten Ghetto verteilt hat. Manche befleißigen sich einer Sprache, es is unglaublich...von "ICh verpass dir ne Kugel du ***********!" bis hin zum Sauluder, welches man angeblich ist...

Mittlerweile sag ich meist einfach gar nix mehr in instanzen. Schade eigentlich, weil früher immer wieder mal ein pläuschchen nett war. Es gab Zeiten, da is man für anspruchsvollere Instanzen sogar zusammen ins TS! Bei der VOrstellung gruselts mich heute nur noch..

Das Problem ist doch, dass nciht nur als Tank einem der Spaß vergeht, sondern ebenso als DD oder Heiler. Als DD bin ich nur noch dümmliche Bombmaschine und wenn ich nich auf Teufel komm raus bombe, werd ich auf der andern Seite von manchen Tanks auch wieder geflamed...
Tanke ich, dann fühle ich mich oft, als hätte ich "DEPP VOM DIENST" auf der Stirn stehen oder so. ICh finde, eine INstanz sollte allen Beteiligten Spaß machen und nicht nur einigen Wenigen. Der SPaß am Tanken ist nun mal, dass man an vorderster Front steht und die anderen beschützt und dazu gehört auch, dass man sich überlegt, wie man pullt und wie mann dann tankt (gut, überlegen fällt ja heutzutage weg..chargen und aoe und fertig...-.-)

Ich sehne mich nach Zeiten, in denen Zeichen setzen wieder SInn machen wird und die DDs sich mal umschauen werden, was passiert, wenn sie nicht nachsheepen oder was weiß ich..DD sein macht doch viel mehr Spßa, wenn man mal alle Register ziehen muss...Blenden, Stunnen, Silencen wat weiß ich..und nicht nur einen knopf drücken, weil das is wirklich der Gipfel der IDiotie.


----------



## RedShirt (13. August 2010)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Hab mir mal das meiste in diesem Thread durchgelesen (nicht alles) und komme immer mehr zu
> der Überzeugung dass es richtig war, den Versuch zu tanken, aufzugeben.
> 
> Als Neutank wird keinerlei Rücksicht auf dich genommen, jeder erwartet, dass du tankst als hättest
> ...



Najo, man sollte sich n dickeres Fell zulegen... ODER man geht mit Gilde/Bekannten/Freunden...

oder... man geht im /2 und sagt "neuer Tank möchte nhc Instanzen rnd tanken. Nehmt Rücksicht auf mich und wir kommen gut durch. noch 3 DDs und 1 Heal"

Kommunikation verbindet. Und vom selben Server ist schonmal eine Distanz weniger.

Aufgeben muß nicht sein, im DF braucht man teilweise [Dickes Fell], aber im Raid können auch Flachbirnen dabeisein, richtig gefeit ist man davor nie. Man munkelt, sogar in Gilden treiben sich solche Leute rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



No fear und weiter.


----------



## Stevesteel (13. August 2010)

also ich spiele auf meinem Server neben meinem Main einem DD und nem Heilertwink 3 verschieden Tankklassen (Krieger, Pala & Druide), aber mir ist es noch NIE passiert, dass ich gekickt oder geflamt wurde, weil ich nicht jemanden einen Mob abgespottet habe, auch wenn er zum wiederholten mal
gepullt hat.
Wieso?
Weil ich als Tank die Verantwortung für die Gruppe habe und meine Aufgabe enst nehme.
Auch wenn ein DD zum 3en mal eine Gruppe pullt, bemühe ich mich, ihn nicht sterben zu lassen.
Wieso?
Weil ich es kann und will!
Ich bin nicht dafür da, jemanden in einer maximal 20min dauernden Instanz zu erziehen, wie er zu spielen hat.


----------



## dragonfire1803 (13. August 2010)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas schon höre. Dann aber rumheulen das es so wenig Tanks gibt...



/sign
Das ist aber etwas was diese Nappel nicht raffen...Hauptsache man kann sich darüber beschweren das so wenig Leute tanken wollen, dabei sind die selbst schuld das sie im Finder 25min auf ne Grp warten...Unter solchen Bedingungen macht es keinem Tank spass seinen Job zu machen.
Hab es selbst oft genug erlebt das die Idioten nur noch vorrennen und alles pullen was bei 3 nicht aufm Baum ist. Man darf nicht mal mehr looten ohne Angst zu haben das der nächste Shadow in die nächste 5er Grp rennt und hinterher der tank geflamet wird...Meinste da wird Rücksicht drauf genommen das du etwas schlechteres Tankequip hast? Nö warum auch. Hauptsache man kann mit seinem GS von 6k posieren und dem frisch lvl 80 Tank beweisen das man ja sooo toll und sooo super Imba ist. Leider machen die Schwachköpfe aus wow ein Egoshooter und mehr nicht.


----------



## Sorrowrain (13. August 2010)

Hey ja das kennt jeder der vernünftig speilen kann und keinen IQ von 5 hat und an alle die Hir schreiben "spott ab und dafür gibst das und das" ihr seit genau solche typen in Incen die meinen nur weil sie 6K G(suck)S das sie total geil sind NEIIIINNN Brot kann schimmeln was könnt ihr richtig nichts sich durch instanzen ziehn lassen auf level 80ig is kein progaming


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. August 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Hey ja das kennt jeder der vernünftig speilen kann und keinen IQ von 5 hat und an alle die Hir schreiben "spott ab und dafür gibst das und das" ihr seit genau solche typen in Incen die meinen nur weil sie 6K G(suck)S das sie total geil sind NEIIIINNN Brot kann schimmeln was könnt ihr richtig nichts sich durch instanzen ziehn lassen auf level 80ig is kein progaming



Mit nem IQ-Flame würde ich mich an deiner Stelle mal nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen...das kann ja kein Mensch lesen Oo


----------



## dragonfire1803 (13. August 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dafür da, jemanden in einer maximal 20min dauernden Instanz zu erziehen, wie er zu spielen hat.



Ist dir mal in den Sinn gekommen das du die damit auch erziehst?
Durch dulden zeigst du denen das es vollkommen in Ordnung ist, was sie machen...Was meinste was passiert wenn ein Kind macht und tut was es will und Mama und Papa nur lächelnd nichts sagen?


----------



## Varagon (13. August 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Hey ja das kennt jeder der vernünftig speilen kann und keinen IQ von 5 hat und an alle die Hir schreiben "spott ab und dafür gibst das und das" ihr seit genau solche typen in Incen die meinen nur weil sie 6K G(suck)S das sie total geil sind NEIIIINNN Brot kann schimmeln was könnt ihr richtig nichts sich durch instanzen ziehn lassen auf level 80ig is kein progaming



IQ von 5?


----------



## Stevesteel (13. August 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Hey ja das kennt jeder der vernünftig speilen kann und keinen IQ von 5 hat und an alle die Hir schreiben "spott ab und dafür gibst das und das" ihr seit genau solche typen in Incen die meinen nur weil sie 6K G(suck)S das sie total geil sind NEIIIINNN Brot kann schimmeln was könnt ihr richtig nichts sich durch instanzen ziehn lassen auf level 80ig is kein progaming


Du noch Satzbau und Zeichensetzung viel lernen musst, junger Padawan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotangens (13. August 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> Ich sehne mich nach Zeiten, in denen Zeichen setzen wieder SInn machen wird und die DDs sich mal umschauen werden, was passiert, wenn sie nicht *nachsheepen* oder was weiß ich..DD sein macht doch viel mehr Spßa, wenn man mal alle Register ziehen muss...*Blenden, Stunnen, Silencen* wat weiß ich..und nicht nur einen knopf drücken, weil das is wirklich der Gipfel der IDiotie.



Das die Klassen die zu diesen Skills fähig sind diese wirklich ausführen, habe ich seit WotLk nicht mehr gesehen. Wie gesagt: ICH habe es nicht mehr miterlebt, was nicht heisst das es nicht gemacht wurde.

Ich ziehe mir zwar nach laaaaanger WoW-Pause einen Tank hoch (Lvl55 derzeit) und es macht jetzt schon kaum noch Spass mit den Gruppen die man durch den DF bekommt.


----------



## Varagon (13. August 2010)

Wir sollten lieber aufhören die Grammatik anderer zu Flamen, sonst ist hier wieder ein Mod Enrage.


Danke für die Zensur :>


----------



## KingNothing22 (13. August 2010)

Ich spiele selbst einen dk. Je nach Lust und Laune tanke ich mal random inis oder ich mach schaden. 

Wenn ich tank bin hab ich mir einfach die Einstellung angewöhnt, dass die DDs schon wissen werden was sie tun. wenn jemand pullen will und es nicht wirklich die Gruppe gefährdet soll er es tun. Gerade Plattenträger mit heutigem (ICC) Equip können einige Schläge aushalten bis es ernst wird. Auch ein Magier wie in deinem Beispiel hat eigentlich kein Problem wenns eng wird. Er hat ja seinen Eisblock.

Klar is es stressig abzuspotten und Aggro wieder zu holen aber 1. Ist es dann bestimmt nicht meine Schuld wenn wir wipen und 2. Sehe ich es so als kleine Herausforderung in den doch sehr einfachen Hero Inis. 

Als DD kündige ich auch dem Tank oft an, dass ich für ihn nachpulle wenn ich es für angemessen halte um das bomben ein wenig zu beschleunigen. Oft haben sie kein Problem damit sobald sie merken, dass ich im Gegenzug das eine oder andere mal den Heiler oder nen Stoffi rette der bisschen Aggro gezogen hat (Platte hält nunmal mehr aus).


Fazit: Sieh es nicht so eng. Ihr hattet ja offensichtlich keine groben Probleme in der Ini. Hättest du deinen verletzten Stolz mal vergessen und den Mage weiterhin gerettet wäre wahrscheinlich alles wipefrei abgelaufen. Ini ohne Wipe könnte bzw. sollte man als erfolgreich bezeichnen...was solls wenns dabei mal stressiger wird...

Und bevor jemand argumentiert, dass der DK ja viel leichter Gruppenaggro aufbauen kann: Ich spiele Bluttank und der hats nicht ganz so einfach wie die heulende Böe Frosttanks.. 


Edit: Also wenn man mit einer Gruppe in die neuen 5er heros geht die wirklich das equip hat für diese Ini (iLvL 219-226) merkt man, dass durchaus CC nötig ist bzw. von Vorteil. Als DK kann ich leider nur einmal silence machen aber als Pala kriegt regelmäßig ein Fernkämpfer in HdR meine Buße ab und wenn die nicht rdy ist nen fear...CC macht Spaß. Probiert es einfach aus. Die WotlK Inis sind großteils hervorragend dafür geeignet weil die Mobgruppen oft schön weit auseinander stehen. Man kann fröhlich fearen, sheepen, stunnen und was weiß ich was alles.


----------



## Varagon (13. August 2010)

Cotangens schrieb:


> Das die Klassen die zu diesen Skills fähig sind diese wirklich ausführen, habe ich seit WotLk nicht mehr gesehen. Wie gesagt: ICH habe es nicht mehr miterlebt, was nicht heisst das es nicht gemacht wurde.
> 
> Ich ziehe mir zwar nach laaaaanger WoW-Pause einen Tank hoch (Lvl55 derzeit) und es macht jetzt schon kaum noch Spass mit den Gruppen die man durch den DF bekommt.




Mit Cata wird wieder alles besser *hoffen wir mal*, Klassen mit CC sollen die auch wieder benutzen "MÜSSEN" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich freue mich schon auf "Man du haust du Mobs aus'm CC mit deiner dreckigen Weihe du kackboon" *Göttlich *fg


----------



## Stevesteel (13. August 2010)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Ist dir mal in den Sinn gekommen das du die damit auch erziehst?
> Durch dulden zeigst du denen das es vollkommen in Ordnung ist, was sie machen...Was meinste was passiert wenn ein Kind macht und tut was es will und Mama und Papa nur lächelnd nichts sagen?



es ist ein Spiel, kein RL!
Ich bin halt ein zu guter Tank, als dass ich DD oder Heiler durch Unachtsamkeit, durch ihre Unvorsichtigkeit oder Böswilligkeit sterben lasse.
Wenn ich mit einem DD oder Heiler überhaupt nicht klar komme, setze ich ihn auf Ignore, so dass ich auf denjenigen nie mehr in einer Instanz zusammen treffe.
Allerdings fange ich nicht an, mit ihm während einer kurzweiligen Instanz zu diskutieren oder Erziehungsmaßnahmen einzuleiten.


----------



## Kotnik (13. August 2010)

Das Lustige finde ich ja:

Eine neue Instanz kommt raus. Die ist schwer. Große Mobgruppen hauen den Tank zu Klump.
Logische Reaktion der Spieler:
Neien, nicht etwa überlegen, wie man die Gruppen per CC und Fokus-Damage entschäft, nein, Heiler und Tank werden einfach geflamed, warum das nicht klappt. da sieht man, wie manche Dinge einfach ins Leere laufen können. Ich denke nur an Grube von Saron. Die Rampe. Große Gruppen ekelhafter Mobs. Was passiert? Geeenau! Bomben! Krankgheiten entfernen? Unterbrechen, wenn der flammen-AE kommt? quatsch, das macht keinen DÄMITSCH...und selbst heiler sind sich zu schade fürs decursen..
Zumal auch keinem Retri-Pala ein Ei aus der Hose rollt, wenn er mal ne Krankheit entfernt...

Na gut, aber ich hoffe, dass dieses Outgearen statt Taktik-Getue bei cata erstmal verstummt, denn woher soll das Equip da kommen, wenn man levelt und schlicht nix besseres hat? Ich hoffe so, dass nicht nach ein paar mimimi-threads im Blizz-Forum wieder die Nerf-keule zuschlägt, weil man Spielern ja nicht zumuten kann, mal nachzudenken.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dafür gibts MassSpott, Schockwelle, Donnerknall, Spalten etc.


Wenn jemand zu blöd ist, sich an die einfachsten Gruppenregeln zu halten, bin ich halt auch zu blöd, Skill einzusetzen, die demjenigen das Leben retten könnten.


----------



## Simon Rick (13. August 2010)

Also entweder hast du dich GANZ daneben benommen ( Flames e.t.c ) Weil infight kann man keinen kicken , nur wenn der " Schimpfwortfilter " Schimpfwörter wahrnimmt .. Zb Du noob e.t.c^^ Dan geht das ( Agbs 3.3.5 soweit ichs richtig kapiert habe , oder die haben die auschlusswahl VOR beginn des kampfes gemacht , einer war brain afk bi 20% und dan hat der angenommen ^^


----------



## Najsh (13. August 2010)

Wieviel therads bzgl . 
"zOMFG - unglaublich, was ich neulich in ner rdm ini/rid erlebt habe..." 
kommen da noch ?


----------



## USV (13. August 2010)

Also, ich finde das Verhalten des Stoffies auch nicht so dolle. 
Ich habe selber nen Warri-Tank und geh meistens mit Leuten die ich kenne in die INI. 
Darunter ist auch ein Magier der auch mal gerne Pullt. Aber da es sich um meinen Schwager handelt, weiss ich ja warum er das tut. Um nur mich auf trapp zu halten... ;-)

Eigendlich sind mir in RND-Grp lowies fast lieber, da hat man als Tank nicht soviel zu tun um die Aggro zu halten. Die Kämpfe dauern zwar länger aber down gehn die Mobs trotzdem. Du brauchst nur 2 DD die ihre 3-4K DPS fahren und der eine davon nimmt nicht den Mob den ich im Focus habe, und schon biste wieder am Rotieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (13. August 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich denke nur an Grube von Saron. Die Rampe. Große Gruppen ekelhafter Mobs. Was passiert? Geeenau! Bomben! Krankgheiten entfernen? Unterbrechen, wenn der flammen-AE kommt? quatsch, das macht keinen DÄMITSCH...und selbst heiler sind sich zu schade fürs decursen..
> Zumal auch keinem Retri-Pala ein Ei aus der Hose rollt, wenn er mal ne Krankheit entfernt...



Zu meiner "kein outgearen drin"-Zeit:

Ich setze 3 Marks dort: Totenkopf, X und Assi-Quadrat.

Quadrat weise ich darauf hin: "Gehört der Gruppe. CC, sonstwas, der ist euer. Jäger Eisfalle, Priester Shakle usw".
Totenkopf ist Fokusziel. 

Dann pulle ich und es geht weiter. Krankheiten runternehmen usw muß auch sein.

Ging an sich immer ganz gut. Paar Ausfälle (DD-Bomber die stockvoll auf [willkürlichen Mob] gehen) gibts immer, aber ohne 1 DD gehts ja auch.


----------



## Rabaz (13. August 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> also ich spiele auf meinem Server neben meinem Main einem DD und nem Heilertwink 3 verschieden Tankklassen (Krieger, Pala & Druide), aber mir ist es noch NIE passiert, dass ich gekickt oder geflamt wurde, weil ich nicht jemanden einen Mob abgespottet habe, auch wenn er zum wiederholten mal
> gepullt hat.
> Wieso?
> Weil ich als Tank die Verantwortung für die Gruppe habe und meine Aufgabe enst nehme.
> ...




Respekt. Leider lassen 80% der tanks den besagten DD nicht nur mal sterben um zu gucken ob er wach wird (was ich ganz ok finde weils mich auch nerven würde, und weil der Anstand den du als tank hast auch jeder DD haben sollte), sondern hauen einfach ab bei der kleinsten Unstimmigkeit. Und bestrafen so 3 unschuldige mit neuer Wartezeit.

Ursache von dem Scheißverhalten ist natürlich mal wieder recount. Denn am ENDE der Inze wird NICHT geguckt ob ich als mage mal 2 Sekunden warte, dass ich entfluche wo es nötig ist, dass ich so vorsichtig spiele dass ich fast keine Heilung gebraucht habe. Abgerechnet wird NUR nach Schaden, daher bei vielen der Wahn nur ja keine Sekunde zu verlieren. Ein DD wird ja leider leider nicht daran gemessen, wie vernünftig oder gruppendienlich er spielt, also sagen sich viele "Scheiß drauf".


----------



## wowz124 (13. August 2010)

namen merken
server merken
char auf server erstellen
flamen
ENDE!


----------



## Kotnik (13. August 2010)

Joah, DDs werden teilweise gerade zu animiert zu dumpfem Verhalten von Aussagen wie "Unter 5K DPS kein Loot!"..

Das is immer der Punkt, an dem ich mit dem Tank die Gruppe verlasse weil ich keine Idtioten durch Raids / AK etc tanke...


----------



## SilentJay (13. August 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> . Ein DD wird ja leider leider nicht daran gemessen, wie vernünftig oder gruppendienlich er spielt, also sagen sich viele "Scheiß drauf".



Ich als Tank messe in RND-Heros n DD an nichts anderem, macht er 3,5k-6k DPS geh ich von gutem Gear aus...kommen nur 1,8-2,9k raus unterstell ich ihm nen neuen Char oder die Hand in der Hose XD
Wie auch immer s sind imme genügend andere DD´s da die den Schaden auffangen. Und sollte wirklich mal der DMg knapp werden wird schon einer gehen der kein Bock mehr hat und s kommt n neuer rein.


----------



## Blutvalk (13. August 2010)

Armer TE, Du must echt einen doofen Realm/Server Dein eigen nennen, sowas krasses hab ich noch nie erlebt.

Erst gestern Nacht...nachdem ICC für mein Jägerlein zu ende war... Dk brauchte noch Frosties, also schnell umgeloggt und das Tool gestartet.

*Ihhh, Spinnen *.....war mein erster Gedanke, kurzer Blick auf die Truppe und dann erstmal die wichtige Anfrage.........."Alle Bosse oder die verkürzte Variante?". Dauerte ne Weile bis die DD den Schreck überwunden hatten von einem Tank nach ihren Bedürfnissen gefragt zu werden aber dann kam das zögerliche........"Ähh, wir brauchen noch Triumpfmarken, bitte alles machen".

Joo, danach wurde durchgebufft (hab ja auch ein paar Rollen mit) und ab gings. Da alle noch etwas lüdd waren hatte ich mit der Aggro nie Probleme, der kleine Heiler gab sein bestes aber gelegentlich musste ich als DK doch etwas mithelfen, null Problemo.

Viele Gruppen springen gerne am Rand der Treppe runter um den Mobs aus den Weg zu gehen oder abzukürzen, leider vergessen die Hexer/Jäger/DK gerne mal ihre Pets wegzustecken........war diesmal mit 2 Hexern auch so. Da man als Tank solche Probleme erwartet, kann man sich schon passend positionieren und sich dann Mobs krallen ohne das ein DD sterben muss. Auch an Stellen wo man hart an der Wand lang muss um nicht unnötige dumme Mobgruppen mit zu zerren, stehe ich dann gerne mal und warte bis alle DD durch sind (in 2 von 3 Fällen kommen eben doch die Mobs mit) um im Notfall eingreifen zu können.

Diese Ini lief logger und easy, alle hatten ihre Marken und das ganze hat auch nicht länger als 20 min gedauert ohne Hetzerei, war für mich ein schöner WOW-Tagesabschluss.

Jut, gelegentlich hab ich auch mal einen kleinen "Aggro-ich-kanns-nich-lassen-DD" dabei, wenns halbwegs geht spotte ich, wenn gerade CD dann stirbt er gelegentlich....passiert schon mal, wat solls. Bisher war es jedenfalls noch nie so extrem, das ich aus der Gruppe flüchten musste oder gekickt wurde..........gelegentliches ""gogogo-Gebrabbel" war bisher das Schlimmste was mir passiert ist.

PS. Nix is schlimmer als ein Tank, der eine Mobgruppe pullt und die DD anfangen zu bomben und er zieht dann diese Mobgruppe aus den AOE-Schadensbereich raus........da könnte ich als Jäger regelmäßig ausflippen.......nur mal so in die Runde geworfen, grins.

Blutvalk........Jäger und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Stevesteel (13. August 2010)

ich gucke während der Instanz nicht einmal auf Recount.
Nach der Instanz mache ich dies meistens.
Solange alles glatt geht, sehe ich keinen Sinn darin, im Recount nachzugucken und einen der DD oder den Heiler anhand der atm vorliegenden Daten zu flamen.
Nach der Instanz gucke ich ganz gerne mal rein, natürlich auch, um zu gucken, wo Klassen, die ich als Main oder auch als Twink selbst spiele, lagen.
Ist natürlich auch von Instanz zu Instanz unterschiedlich.
Ich war zBsp. letztens mit meinem Main (untoter Gebrechen-Hexenmeister) im 25er ICC.
Dort angekommen, war ich beim Trash nur mit einem halben Auge dabei, das andere gehörte meinem Sohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Davor wollte einer der Hexenmeister unbedingt noch ein DPS-Duell mit uns anderen Hexenmeistern.
Ok, vor dem Lord war er auf Platz ein, was er natürlich auch sofort durch Recount posten unterstrich.
Ich meinte dann nur, es ist Trash -_-
Nach dem Bosskampf postete ich dann Recount nur für den Kampf, ich erster, 2er Schurke usw., der etwas überraschte Hexenmeister war auf Platz 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hm, etwas abgeschweift...


----------



## Philine (13. August 2010)

wowz124 schrieb:


> namen merken
> server merken
> char auf server erstellen
> flamen
> ENDE!



sehr erwachsenes verhalten echt !


----------



## ThunderSH24 (13. August 2010)

Irgendwo sagte mal einer:

Aggro ist episch und wird beim aufheben gebunden!


und so tanke ich auch. Wer ausser mir pullt, bekommt 2x eine Warnung
und beim dritten mal warte ich, bis er auf dem Boden liegt, sofern es ein DD ist.

Ists der Heiler spotte ich ihm natürlich soweit es gehr, alles ab.


----------



## Stevesteel (13. August 2010)

ThunderSH24 schrieb:


> Irgendwo sagte mal einer:
> 
> Aggro ist episch und wird beim aufheben gebunden!
> 
> ...


hm, ok, aber was machst du, wenn der Heiler ständig Mobs mit Schadenszaubern o.ä. pulllt?
An dem Punkt funktioniert solch eine Aussage nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentJay (13. August 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> hm, ok, aber was machst du, wenn der Heiler ständig Mobs mit Schadenszaubern o.ä. pulllt?
> An dem Punkt funktioniert solch eine Aussage nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja doch sicher, auf Abstand bleiben Heiler farmt seine Dosis Repkosten und leavt dann genervt...kommt n neuer rein und weiter gehts


----------



## Long_Wolf (13. August 2010)

Ich bete ja auch jeden Tag in WotLK den Blizz noch werden lässt das Cata rauskommt und CC wieder erforderlich ist...

Ich hab inzwischen ein richtig dickes Fell gewonnen durch solche und ähnliche Aktionen, und ich glaub meine Tank-Chars zieren etliche Ignore-Listen von Leuten die mich für den letzten Lowbob halten (oder ähnliche schicke Wörter an meine Adresse senden), aber so mancher DD geht selbst mir noch über die Hutschnur.

Die Lösung ist dabei aber recht simpel, im Gruppenchat ansagen : "Der DD oder ich, einer von uns beiden ist in 30 Sekunden raus aus der Gruppe..." Ist die Gruppe vernünftig (oder begreift zumindest das der Tankmangel ein Problem darstellt, DDs jedoch an jeder Strassenecke im Dutzend billiger sind) wird sich der lernresistente DD ausserhalb der Ini wiederfinden, ist die gesamte Gruppe lernresistent .... gut sollen die sich einen neuen Tank suchen.

So lässt man eine an sich vernünftige Gruppe mit nur einem Idioten nicht im Regen stehen, und eine Gruppe in der sich die Spitzenkandidaten zu "Deutschland sucht den Supervollpfosten" angemeldet haben hat auch nochmal die Gelegenheit ein bissel zu hirnen ob ein Tank nicht doch wichtig ist für eine Instanz...


----------



## Bronzefisch (13. August 2010)

Ist mir noch nie passiert.
Ich tank halt die Instanz und wenn ich das machen dann auch richtig.


----------



## Starfros (13. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> was ist daran so schlimm wenn ein andere pullt spott ab und gut ist.



weil es aufgabe des Tankes ist ,kein wenn und kein aber. 

Spiele selber Tank, Heiler und DD. Wenn ich Tanke und wer anderes Pullt lasse ich ihn die Aggro und SPOTE *NICHT* ab.

Wenn ein DD oder Heiler meint dies immer machen zu müssen , sollen sie auch einsehen das sie abkacken und repkosten einstreichen und das ist mir als Tank sowas von latte.

Genau so sehe ich es wenn ich als Heiler gehe , wenn ich merke das ein DD immer wieder was pullt oder als erstes aggro hat und nichts dagegen unternimmt das der tank die Aggro sofort wieder hat,wird dieser DD´ler nicht geheilt.


Was anderes , wie geht das beim Kampf jemanden zu kicken, ich bekomm immer die antwort das ich im Kampf bin , oder kann dies nur der jenige der auch den Lead in der Gruppe hat?


----------



## Kotnik (13. August 2010)

Naja, zusammenfassend kann man doch sagen:
Stumpf is Trumpf.
Fresse halten, Tanken. Und wer aus der Reihe tanzt..Naja, stirbt halt, mir egal. Gruppenchat kann man auch einfach mal getrost ignorieren, steht im zweifel eh nur müll drin.

Ich habe schlicht keine Lust mehr, als Tank der Trottel zu sein für irgendwelche DDs, die meinen, sie müssen ihren Spaß auf meine Kosten haben. wenn jemand pullt und mich dann gar beschimpft, dann hab ich auf einmal sehr viel Zeit, sollen sie mich doch kicken, juckts mich?
Insofern, ein bisschen Tank-Autismus hat noch keinem geschadet!


----------



## Kersyl (13. August 2010)

Thori schrieb:


> naja das kann ich dir gern sagen
> als tank hast du die verantwortung für deine gruppe. wenn jemand umfällt bist du schuld (oder der heiler)
> und bei einer 4 mob gruppe ist es mit einem spott nicht getan



es gibt menschen die noch Verstand haben...Danke Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kenne das...Gerade mit Leuten die hohes eq haben und natürlich da durchrushen wollen wegen Marken habe ich mehr schlechte erfahrungen erlebt als mit irgendwelchen gammelpalas die grad mal 80 sind. Denn die wissen, wenn sie pullen sind sie instant tod^^
Im Low level ist´s nicht einfacher, da pullen eh alle wie sie lustig sind weil sie denken is ja alles soo easy.
Tja die sind dann die ersten die anfangen mit Themen wie die Gruppe hat kein plan von dem spiel. Entweder sind das Jäger namens (ich nenne keine genauen Namen, Rufmord usw.^^) Roxxorkiddy...Oder killsniper...ach nee das 1. War ein DK der in sw von ALLEN Npc´s die es können mit gammelobst beworfen wurde...^^
Oder es sind halt die echten progamer, welche nur twinks sind und natürlich das volle eq haben...Was ihnen anscheinend alles erlaubt...Ich hab mal wen dabei gehabt, der hat 4 gruppen á 3 Mobs in auchenai gepullt....für die die´s nicht wissen: Die meisten gegner in auchenai(Die draenei^^) Beschwören für jeden einzelnen mob genau 1 weiteren...12 x 2=24. Der magier war tod, ich hab alles angeknallt was ging, die gegner mit der Schockwelle gestunnt, doch dann gabs nen wipe. Der imba twink hat mich geflamed wieso ich auch nur immer so wenig pulle, und wieso ich es grad nich geschafft hab ihn und die gruppe zu retten. Da dieser aber nicht von meinem server war, war mir ein ignore zu schade und nicht möglich^^...Außerdem trifft spalten nur 3 ziele mit glyphe, Donnerknall zwar alle aber die beschworenen gegner spawnen in dem radius in dem mein donnerknall genau nicht trifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Moral: Tanks sterben wegen idioten aus. Meine Meinung. Aber da muss man durch, ich lass mich von sonem blödsinn nicht entmutigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja und ich darf in fast jeder Gruppe erstmal klarstellen was mit Leuten Passiert, die sich
A: für Leroy Jenkins halten
B: Einfach so pullen...Moment ist das selbe aber nja^^


----------



## Lokibu (13. August 2010)

Zuerst einmal:

Es ist ein Spiel. Wenn ein DD meint er müsse pullen, dann soll er das machen.  Wenn er umfällt, kommt von mir der Spruch "Na der war dann doch zu schwer, was?". ... flames... überlese ich... nächster Pull... "Du solltest dir wirklich mal einen Tanktwink machen, alls Stoffi ist das tanken nichts für dich"...  mein Ziel ist es 2 Stunden am Abend spaß zu haben. Mein Ziel ist nicht in 2 Stunden Marken farmen, Quests erledigen, etc... 

Wenn ich schon keinen Spaß mit dem Farmen von 2 Marken haben kann, weil ich mich ansonsten über die Gruppe ärgern müsste, dann stelle ich meine Ansprüch um. Mein Spaß besteht dann daraus aus einem unbelehrbaren Spieler einen Idioten zu machen.  Ich nenne das flexibel sein. 

Es gibt auch Leute, denen macht es anscheinend Spaß sich über alles zu ärgern, glaube meine Frau gehört dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also so oft wie manche flamen und sich beschweren, könnte man meinen, dass es denen spaß macht.

Und im Ernst Leute, wenn ihr schon euer Frühstück ausbrecht, dann solltet ihr mal eure Einstellung zum Spiel ändern. Es hilft keinen, wenn man wegen "Ärger" irgendwann einen Herzinfarkt hat oder ein Magengeschwür. 

Seht die Störenfriede einfach als das an, was sie manchmal sind, kleine Kinder oder Kindsköppe oder assoziale Menschen (nicht beleidigend gemeint, sondern damit ist die fehlende Erziehung etc. gemeint). Spielt mit ihnen, so wie es euch Spaß macht und es die Begebenheiten es zulassen. Aber versucht sie nicht zu erziehen, denn das bringt nur Verdruss. 

Im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier, habe ich leider auch in Real jeden Tag mit solchen Menschen zu kämpfen.


----------



## KingNothing22 (13. August 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal:
> 
> Es ist ein Spiel. Wenn ein DD meint er müsse pullen, dann soll er das machen.  Wenn er umfällt, kommt von mir der Spruch "Na der war dann doch zu schwer, was?". ... flames... überlese ich... nächster Pull... "Du solltest dir wirklich mal einen Tanktwink machen, alls Stoffi ist das tanken nichts für dich"...  *mein Ziel ist es 2 Stunden am Abend spaß zu haben.* Mein Ziel ist nicht in 2 Stunden Marken farmen, Quests erledigen, etc...
> 
> ...



Ich fullquote sonst nicht aber das kann man einfach ganz genau so stehn lassen. Meine Lieblingspassagen hab ich fett markiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kotnik (13. August 2010)

"Im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier, habe ich leider auch in Real jeden Tag mit solchen Menschen zu kämpfen."

Nein, das Problem ist doch: Wir alle (bzw die meisten) haben im Alltag mit einer Vielzahl von Vollpfosten zu kämpfen. UNd genau das ist der Grund, warum ich in WoW nicht auch noch von ihnen verfolgt werden möchte. ich möchte mich dorthin zurückziehen für ein bsischen Entspannung und Spaß. wenn mich die gleichen Idioten auch hier nerven, dann kann ichs gleich lassen und einfach wieder auf die Straße gehen und mich mit der RL-Idiotie beschäftigen. Ich will doch nur abgelenkt werden von den Idioten und Egoisten, die mir tagtäglich über den Weg laufen...


----------



## Psalmensang (13. August 2010)

Man sollte evtl. mal darüber nachdenken einen Thread aufzumachen, in dem über die Aufgaben der einzelnen Klassen in einer Instanz diskutiert wird... vielleicht hilft das ja dem einen, oder anderen bei seiner Meinungsfindung und Spielweise...


----------



## Starfros (13. August 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich habe schlicht keine Lust mehr, als Tank der Trottel zu sein für irgendwelche DDs, die meinen, sie müssen ihren Spaß auf meine Kosten haben. wenn jemand pullt und mich dann gar beschimpft, dann hab ich auf einmal sehr viel Zeit, sollen sie mich doch kicken, juckts mich?



würde mich nicht wundern wenn ggf. durch diesen Satz sprüche an den Kopf geworfen bekommst wie zb. " Du nutzt es aus das du Tank bist " weil man weiß das es Tankmangel herrscht. 
Aber dabei hast du vollkommen recht. Zwar lasse ich mir nicht zeit sondern solche fälle fliegen raus bzw. verlasse ich die Gruppe.


Was mir auch immer wieder auffällt , sei es 5er oder 10er/25er , das meist ein DD vor dem Tank steht/geht und früher oder später unweigerlich was pullt, ob mit absicht oder weil er der erste sein will der mit dmg anfangen will um ja erster in der Liste zu stehen die sich Recount nennt.

Bei mir fliegen auch leute aus der gruppe die bei passendem gear nicht den schaden raushauen können.
Auch schon passiert , einer der nen GS von 5684 hat muss schon mehr dps raushauen als 1476 bei einem Bossfight. Demnach sag ich provokativ das er sich nur Durchschleifen lassen will. In den meisten fällen wird der kick auch Untermauert von den anderen in der Gruppe. Da müssen auch nicht viele worte fallen.
Genau so wie mancheiner meint nach den ersten Mobgruppen sagen zu müssen "kurz afk" , solche leute fliegen auch nach einer gewissen zeit raus ,aller spätestens vor dem Endboss der jeweiligen Instanz.


----------



## Leesan (13. August 2010)

wenn ein dd pullt stirbt er. Der TANK PULLT und kein anderer und ENDE ist. Für sowas amch ich keinen Finger krumm


----------



## wolfracht (13. August 2010)

Es ist so schlimm was von seiten unserer Tanks in WoW geflamed wird. Ich selbst spiele auch nen Kriegertank und finde es sogar gut wenn gleich mal en anderer DD ne Gruppe pullt, geht doch viel schneller das ganze. Donnerknall und bisschen Spalten und schon hast die Aggro wieder.


----------



## Kotnik (13. August 2010)

Eine der GRundregeln, die früher eigentlich besser beherrscht wurde, war: "Lauf nie weiter als dein Tank"
Allein in Kara hat das immer wieder leuten bewiesen, dass das Sinn macht, wenn spottimmune Wachen um die Ekce kamen und schießwütige ELes und Hexer einfach mal ungespitzt in den Boden gerammt haben...


----------



## Starfros (13. August 2010)

Psalmensang schrieb:


> Man sollte evtl. mal darüber nachdenken einen Thread aufzumachen, in dem über die Aufgaben der einzelnen Klassen in einer Instanz diskutiert wird... vielleicht hilft das ja dem einen, oder anderen bei seiner Meinungsfindung und Spielweise...



hoffe das das ein scherz war

sonst sry aber da gibt es nicht viel zu diskutieren , die Mobs gehören dem Tank im normal fall alles andere ist Aggroziehen und egoistisches denken/spielen.

Auch wenn ich als DD spiele und sehe das der Tank unfähig sein sollte die aggro zu halten , spiele ich demendsprechend und provoziere nicht noch zusätzlich. Oder ich hab die möglichkeit selber zu gehen.Aber das machen viele nicht weil sie genau wissen das sie eine zeitsperre absitzen müssen wegen dem Tool.


BTW.... die größen ar...löcher sind die die einen Tisch zu beginn wünschen und sich dann verpissen.


----------



## Faransol (13. August 2010)

in solchen Situationen probier ich outfight zu bleiben umzuskillen dd equip anzulegen... wenns n wipe wird. stirbste halt mit.
bei fragen danach warum ich nicht eingegriffen hätte, antworte ich immer: "Sry musste noch umspeccen und equip ändern. in Tank equip mach ich kein Schaden."
Aber du bist Tank O.o
ich: "Was?.... Ich war Tank. Der "klasse" hat gepullt, ich dachte er tankt... Sorry wusst ich net dass ich hier tanken sollte. O.o"

Entweder kicken sie dich dann, oder flamen den Magier in deinem fall voll.


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. August 2010)

Faransol schrieb:


> in solchen Situationen probier ich outfight zu bleiben umzuskillen dd equip anzulegen... wenns n wipe wird. stirbste halt mit.
> bei fragen danach warum ich nicht eingegriffen hätte, antworte ich immer: "Sry musste noch umspeccen und equip ändern. in Tank equip mach ich kein Schaden."
> Aber du bist Tank O.o
> ich: "Was?.... Ich war Tank. Der "klasse" hat gepullt, ich dachte er tankt... Sorry wusst ich net dass ich hier tanken sollte. O.o"
> ...



Ich würde eher dich kicken. Mit so ner Aktion magst du dir vielleicht toll vorkommen, geholfen ist damit aber niemandem.
Denn mal ernsthaft: Daraus zieht keiner ne Lehre...das ist nach 15min wieder vergessen, nachdem sich jeder mal kurz geärgert hat.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (13. August 2010)

kenn das acuh ich lass acuh immer leute die pullen sterben. wenn ein hunter mit MD pullt ok, bei einem schurken mit tot drück ich au ein auge zu aber bei einem mage.... ne der darf dann schön im dreck liegen. dafür ist mir sogar spot zu schaden, und wenn ich davor darauf hingewiesen hab erst recht.


----------



## TheStormrider (13. August 2010)

Ich versteh, dass die Tanks sich über sowas aufregen!

Aber wenn ich mit meinem Mage in ner hero bin und sehe, dass die komplette Gruppe overgeared ist (so iLvL 251 aufwärts) pull ich auch hin und wieder mal einen einzel stehenden Mob. Der eine oder andere Tank regt sich drüber auf, dann sag ich ihm halt: "lass mir den mob, einen schaff ich auch allein" und während irgendwer reggt o.ä. kann ich halt schonmal weiter machen. Und wenn ich mich halt mal verschätze und sterbe. Blöd gelaufen! Dann hoff ich halt, dass der Rest das noch packt und wenn nicht ist es halt mal ein wipe. Auch nicht so schlimm finde ich.


----------



## Quietsch (13. August 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> woher weis ich , dass du noch nie getankt hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


80 tank dk, 80 prot warrior, 80 feral druid, 71/70 prot pally..

ich hab sicherlich noch nie getankt.


----------



## Depak (13. August 2010)

Ich gehe mit diesem Thema ganz anders um. Ich bin der Tank, ich pulle, ich tanke und wenn sich jemand nicht an die Regeln hält bin ich halt weg. Sollen sie doch zusehen woher sie den nächsten Tank finden. Ich hab innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden wieder eine Gruppe.
Bei sowas ärgere ich mich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. August 2010)

Quietsch schrieb:


> 80 tank dk, 80 prot warrior, 80 feral druid, 71/70 prot pally..
> 
> ich hab sicherlich noch nie getankt.



Du bist genau der Grund, warum ich nicht mehr ins Kriegerforum gucke. Du bist einfach der arroganteste Typ, der hier im Forum rumkriecht. Allein schon dein "Guide" lässt tief blicken.


----------



## Carn1feX616 (13. August 2010)

Naja wie viele auch schon gesagt haben sollte man als Tank echt einfach ein dickes Fell haben damit einem sowas einfach am allerwertesten vorbei geht. Grundsätzlich warte ich bei solchen DDs erstmal ab wie die sich verhalten. Wenn mal einer Aggro zieht Spott ich auch direkt wieder ab das ist ja soweit kein Problem.
Aber wenn man dann merkt das der absichtlich nur Mist baut indem er pullt, aufs falsche Target geht trotz Marks oder einfach instant Overnuked dann kann der die Aggro auch gerne behalten. Vorallem solche DDs die direkt "ogogogo" schreiben und pullen kann ich gar net abhaben denn ich leg schon echt ein gutes Tempo vor da brauch sich keiner drüber beschweren ^^
 Ich mein ist doch überall im echten Leben so das jemand der provozieren will grad dann immer weiter macht wenn er merkt das es klappt, also muss man dem halt mal zeigen wo es lang geht und das der mit seinem Scheiß net durchkommt und dann hat sich das erledigt ^^

Ich frag mich aber sowieso was in solchen DDs vorgeht. Abgesehn von meine Palatank hab ich auch noch ne Eule die auch schon ganz gut equippt ist und gut was an Dmg macht und dementsprechend auch ordentlich Aggro zieht. Und da kommt es nun mal öfter vor das man mit nem relativen Low Equipten Tank in ne Grp kommt und dann muss man halt einfach mal bissi vorsichtiger machen und Rücksicht nehmen, denn man will ja nicht drauf gehn oder nen Wipe produzieren.
Ist halt einfach total sinnlos blind overnukend durch die Gegend zu rennen und wenn man verreckt die Schuld auf den Tank und Healer zu schieben.
Bringt einem doch absolut gar nix und das man dann einfach die Schuld auf die anderen schiebt machts auch net besser. So tut man sich schließlich selbst keinen Gefallen und verlängert das ganze unnötig. Aber da viele DDs leider nicht auf mehr achten als auf ihr Penismeter wird sich das wohl nie ändern.


----------



## Kujon (13. August 2010)

Faransol schrieb:


> in solchen Situationen probier ich outfight zu bleiben umzuskillen dd equip anzulegen... wenns n wipe wird. stirbste halt mit.
> bei fragen danach warum ich nicht eingegriffen hätte, antworte ich immer: "Sry musste noch umspeccen und equip ändern. in Tank equip mach ich kein Schaden."
> Aber du bist Tank O.o
> ich: "Was?.... Ich war Tank. Der "klasse" hat gepullt, ich dachte er tankt... Sorry wusst ich net dass ich hier tanken sollte. O.o"
> ...



herrlich :-)


werde ich mir merken, gute idee^^


----------



## Yajiro (13. August 2010)

das kenne ich nur zu gut aber mir ist es mittlerweile egal entweder kann der heiler den dd hochheilen oder nicht  aber ich werde sie nicht abspotten auch wenn es nen wipe bedeutet habe genug gold um meine repkosten zu bezahlen.

Auch wenn sich die grp dann auflöst ich bin tank habe keine probs ne neue grp zu finden.


----------



## Jarvic (13. August 2010)

Gäääähhhn


----------



## Shaila (13. August 2010)

1. Regel: Der Tank pullt
2. Regel: Die DD's sowie der heiler stehen IMMER hinter dem Tank
3. Regel: Wenn der Tank wirklich so extrem langsam zu Werke geht, bei derartigen nicht fordernden Instanzen, brauch er sich nicht wundern, wenn mal ein DD pullt.

Trotzdem sollte das nicht passieren.


----------



## Thori'dal (13. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> sehr erwachsenes verhalten echt !



außerdem fehlt zeit und lust^^


----------



## Thori'dal (13. August 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> also jetzt verstehe ich deinen Eingangspost besser, wenn du dich so auch in WOW benimmst, wie du dich hier aufführst .
> Ich denke sogar, dass der Kick in deinem Fall berechtigt war, denn in Spiel bist du sicherlich noch aggressiver rüber gekommen als hier.



ich hab in dieser hero nicht ein böses wort gesagt
und wenn mir einer in diesem thread blöd kommt darf ich auch blöd zurück schreiben.
wenn dir das nicht passt ist es ok, aber es ist mir auch egal


----------



## Hank Smith (13. August 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> IQ von 5?



Er geht dabei von sich aus. Wenn er halt denkt 5 ist viel, lass ihn. *kicher*


----------



## Blackraptor17 (13. August 2010)

Mir wäre das nie passiert, bin selber tank und habe da ne schöne metode gefunden. Ein dd pullt ich rette in und weiße meine grp drauf hin das ich der tank bin und kein anderer zu pullen hat meistens kapieren die das, bei der ausnahme pullt wieder ein dd und ich verlasse die grp stehe in dala und der rest ist tot.


----------



## Peloquin (13. August 2010)

:-D

Ich hätte schon nach dem ersten Magepull gekotzt. Jetzt bin ich aber in der luxuriösen Lage 4 Tanks zu spielen und wenn mir ne Gruppe dermaßen auf die Nüsse geht, bin ich raus. Was ich von deiner Schilderung halte? Nun sie klingt für nicht Spieler utopisch, spiegelt aber die Realität zu 100 % nach. Du wirst nichts anders machen können als deine Hauer in die Tischkante zu schlagen, nen kleinen Bruder in den Keller zu schicken wo viele dicke Spinnen sind (oder ne kleine Schwester) um irgendwas sinnloses raufholen zu müssen oder sonst irgendwie dampf abzulassen ;-)

Die Typen interessiert das überhaupt nicht. Das sind die ersten die in Raids leaven wenn der Lichking nicht beim ersten Try bei 0.5 % war. Lass so ne scheiße nicht an dich ran, oder aber mach dir einen persönlichen "Leb deine Gefühle aus" erfolg.

Zutaten für den persönlichen Leb deine Gefühle aus Erfolg.

1 Tank (Du)
2 Andere Spieler
4-5 Random Hero runs.

Und glaub mir in den letzten Wochen hab ich keinen Tag erlebt wo nicht mindestens in jeder 3. Random ein bis zwei absolute Blindgänger dabei waren. Wenn Du dich einigermaßen mit Equip anderer Klassen auskennst dann hier mein Vorschlag solltest Du auf o. g. Typ spiele treffen.

1. Du kickst sie auch vor dem Boss (aber bitte genau ausloten wo am besten, wegen dem Equip und der für 1 Tag gesperrten ID) z. b. ein DK der nur scheiße baut und in Grube von Endboss die axt haben will, direkt nach dem Tunnel kicken :-D 

2. Du kickst keinen, nimmst aber wenigstens zwei unterschiedliche Rüstungsträger mit. Also z. B. du Platte, ein Leder und ein Stoff. Dann rollt ihr beim Boss dem Typen das Item weg und am besten ist dann noch einer Verzauberer und der entzaubert es :-D Schau mal lieber Magepuller was wir mit deiner Halskette machen wuuuuuuuuuuuiiiisch pling /erhält einen Tiefenkristal Miauaaaaaaaaa miaaaauuuuuuuuu :-D wat meinste was das sitzt. 

Fazit: Ich bin kein verfechter der antiautoritären Erziehung und ich bin der Meinung nen leichter Schlag in den Nacken hat noch jeden wach gerüttelt ;-) Manche Leute lernen nur wenns weh tut.

Ich weiss jetzt meckern die Leute wieder weil: bla bla bla du bist ja dann genauso wie der Mage der gepullt hat und niveau und so bla bla. Aber meine Gegenfrage wird immer sein: Was seid ihr nur für Armseelige würschen das ihr euch täglich den Spielabend von solchen Magepullern und anderen unfähigen LEuten den Abend diktieren lasst? Du sitzt ja auch nicht im Bus und es kommt ne Gruppe Halbstarker U-Bahn Schläger rein und Du stehst direkt auf oder? Also ich mach das nicht, ist doch albern. Jedesmal wenn ihr einem Menschen der mit euch nen Molli macht nicht zwischen die Eier tretet, nimmt er euch.

Freiraum und Würde! Deshalb niemals kampflos aus sowas rausgehen. Und wenn doch, dann war es nur ne Schlacht, aber das o. g. Rezept lässt euch den Krieg sicher nach Hause bringen. Denkt mal drüber nach ob der unterste Weg auf dauer wirklich immer der beste ist und ob ihr echt bock darauf habt euch von irgendwelchen Leuten ständig die Nüsse klauen zu lassen !

Grüzze

Pelo


----------



## Hank Smith (13. August 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Wieviel therads bzgl .
> "zOMFG - unglaublich, was ich neulich in ner rdm ini/rid erlebt habe..."
> kommen da noch ?



Wofür sind Foren denn da?

Dieser Thread ist wichtiger als eurer ständiges darüber aufgerege das es solche Threads gibt.



Stevesteel schrieb:


> es ist ein Spiel, kein RL!
> Ich bin halt ein zu guter Tank, als dass ich DD oder Heiler durch Unachtsamkeit, durch ihre Unvorsichtigkeit oder Böswilligkeit sterben lasse.
> Wenn ich mit einem DD oder Heiler überhaupt nicht klar komme, setze ich ihn auf Ignore, so dass ich auf denjenigen nie mehr in einer Instanz zusammen treffe.
> Allerdings fange ich nicht an, mit ihm während einer kurzweiligen Instanz zu diskutieren oder Erziehungsmaßnahmen einzuleiten.



Du, in Verhaltensregeln sollte es keinen Unterschied geben ob Spiel oder RL. Wer da unterscheidet, der tut mir ehrlich gesagt leid.


----------



## biene maya (13. August 2010)

Kündig doch einfach deinen Account,sparst dir 13 Euro im Monat


----------



## Stevesteel (13. August 2010)

hm, wenn ich mir die ganzen Heulthreads der letzten Tage/Wochen angucke, eines haben fast alle gemeinsam:
1. der Instanzbesuch, über den geweint wird, ist oft tagsüber
2. es sind Ferien
3. die TE sind immer die Guten, die anderen 4 immer die Bösen, die mit Schimpfwörtern nur so um sich schmeissen

Ich persönlich spiele immer erst nach der Arbeit, d.h. vor 19-20°° starte ich WOW nicht und habe ehrlich gesagt, noch nie in meiner 
5-jährigen WOW-Karriere solche Runs wie von vielen hier beschrieben erlebt.
Entweder liegts an der Tageszeit (zuviele junge Menschen unterwegs), am Server oder an den TE selbst, dass dieses eigentlich leichte und auch schöne Gruppenspiel dermassen in die Hose geht.


----------



## Shujo (13. August 2010)

Ich spiele selbst einen Tank als Twink und meistens pullen die DD's nur wenn der Tank nicht vorran kommt und sich nach jeder Gruppe erst 5x im Kreis drehen muss.
Also denk mal drüber nach was du falsch machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drachenlorg1 (13. August 2010)

Hi also ich spiele 2 pala tanks und in dem moment in dem ich sehe das so ein gimp dabei ist der sowas mit absicht macht hab ich eine ganz einfache lösung bubbl( wen man pala ist ),und Gruppe verlassen und der rest ist ihr problem sollen sie halt wider 20 min aufn nächsten tank warten . Auserdem nen heal der sich beschwert weil er nur 90% mana hate als du gepullt hast sollte sich überlegen ob er nicht lieber mit wow auf hört und tetris spielt, in der regel wen er spielen kann reichen da auch 50 %.


----------



## Stevesteel (13. August 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Wofür sind Foren denn da?
> 
> Dieser Thread ist wichtiger als eurer ständiges darüber aufgerege das es solche Threads gibt.
> 
> ...



na, deine Provokation in allen Ehren, aber wenn ich WOW spiele, verhalte ich mich sicher nicht wie im RL.
Da kann ich die Sau raus lassen (in meinem persönlich Fall allerdings nicht auf Kosten anderer)
Ich kann in den Hauptstädten flamen was das Zeug hält (kann ich im RL zwar auch, werde aber sicherlich nie mehr mit zum Mittagessen genommen^^)
Also ich mache schon einen Unterschied zwischen RL und Spiel.


----------



## Rindermilch (13. August 2010)

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wie man sich über sowas aufregen kann, wenn ein DD die Aggro zieht. 

Ich als Heiler lass Ihn sogar ohne Vorwarnung verrecken wenn ich sehe das es ein mutwilliger pull war. 

Genauso würde ich sofort nen Kickvote starten (eventuell auch ne kurze Vorwarnung) wenn der Tank denkt er wär der größte oder meint die DD beleidigen zu müssen wegen fehlendem Schaden,

obwohl man erkennt das Sie neu dabei sind oder ähnliches. 


Mir völlig wurst ob es nen flame von irgendeinem Hanswurst gibt,  der irgendwo im Keller sitzt und die Hand nicht aus der Nase  bekommt weil er zu schnell,  zu tief reinwollte. 

Denn meist wird es dann erst richtig lustig,  sobald die Heulerei beginnt komm ich eh aussem lachen nimmer raus.  Was ich da schon so erlebt habe, hat mich Rotz und Wasser heulen lassen.


----------



## Nikolis (13. August 2010)

ich finde, man hat als tank eine vorbild und lead-funktion.
gerade krieger-tank ist schon echt stressiger job. da kann ich solche aggro-DD´s überhaupt nicht vertragen.
sobald ein hyperaktiver DD meint als erster zu pullen, soll er die aggro doch behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich setze mich dann grundsätzlich hin, und schau dem treiben amüsiert zu!

das ist eben ein gruppenspiel, und wir leben hier nicht die anarchie aus. jeder hat bei so einer ini seine aufgabe, die er zu erfüllen versucht.
aber solche DD´s, von denen du erzählt hast (zum glück sind nicht viele so), lernen es einfach nicht, wenn man sie bei sowas nicht sterben läßt.
du wirst als tank gekickt nach so einer aktion? und wenn schon... als DD wartet man bei uns jedesmal mindestens 15 min bis man eine gruppe hat, als tank nur 10 sekunden.
ich finde, da sollten ALLE tanks zusammenhalten und genauso verfahren.


----------



## Gerti (13. August 2010)

Drachenlorg1 schrieb:


> Hi also ich spiele 2 pala tanks und in dem moment in dem ich sehe das so ein gimp dabei ist der sowas mit absicht macht hab ich eine ganz einfache lösung bubbl( wen man pala ist ),und Gruppe verlassen und der rest ist ihr problem sollen sie halt wider 20 min aufn nächsten tank warten . Auserdem nen heal der sich beschwert weil er nur 90% mana hate als du gepullt hast sollte sich überlegen ob er nicht lieber mit wow auf hört und tetris spielt, in der regel wen er spielen kann reichen da auch 50 %.



Oha ein sehr sozialer Spieler, weil einer(!) es verkackt dürfen andere ggf auch sterben und auf nen Tank warten, obwohl sie garnichts für das verhalten des anderen DD können.
Und dann fragt man sich, wieso es mit der Community bergab geht und keiner Randomherso mag...


----------



## sayia (13. August 2010)

doch man kann kicken ist mir auch schon passiert mit random die 4 waren aus einer gilde haben mich auch bei 10 % bei boss kampf gekickt das ist echt scheiße hab dann auch mit dem gm gesprochen haben für 3 stunden ein bann bekommen mit deren char´s einfach gm anschreiben


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## USV (13. August 2010)

Zum bin ich in der glückelichen Lage keine Heros mehr Laufen zu müssen da ich für mein First GEAR nix mehr kaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und das 2te Gear ist zum Farmen und Daily machen gut genug.

Aber sollte ich doch mal für nen Gildenkollegen oder Freund tanken gehn such ich mir die Leute aus und nehme höchstens 1-2 Rnd mit. 

Besser ist das...


----------



## Avelinya (13. August 2010)

Ich kenne solche Situationen sowohl als Tank wie auch als Healer. Obwohl ich generell sehr viel weniger Tanke. Aber als healer mach ich das nicht anders als du (obwohl ich mit meinem mainchar mehr wie genug mana, eq usw. habe) wenn ein dd meint er muss pullen, dann soll er pullen von mir gibts keine heilung. genauso wenig wie die dd's die im AOE stehen bleiben. 

Ausserdem finde ich es nicht ok von manchen Leuten auf Tanks in rnd-inis rumzuhacken, wenn sie doch ganz offensichtlich sehen dass der Tank 1. wenig eq hat und 2. noch neu im Tank Geschäft ist.

so mein Senf is dazu =)

grüsse

sy


----------



## USV (13. August 2010)

Nikolis schrieb:


> ich finde, man hat als tank eine vorbild und lead-funktion.
> gerade krieger-tank ist schon echt stressiger job. da kann ich solche aggro-DD´s überhaupt nicht vertragen.
> sobald ein hyperaktiver DD meint als erster zu pullen, soll er die aggro doch behalten
> 
> ...




Da hast vollkommen recht...Ich als TANK halt ja schliesslich die Birne hin und lass mich verkloppen von den Mobs...da kann man als DD auch mal auf mein Focus hämmern, und nicht hier die DPS Schleuder raushängen lassen.


----------



## tmk (13. August 2010)

tyrokz schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht dass der tank verantwortlich für die gruppe ist mittlerweile sind die rnds so sau einfach, dass jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich ist mittlerweile kann ja eh jeder sogut wie alles.
> seit dieser olol ptech mit coolem ep für rnd inis draufgespielt wurde bin ich als tank immer froh wenn andere pullen weniger stress für mich.. ich bleib stehen die mobs kommen auch so
> ohne dass ich groß das ziel wechseln muss.
> falls es doch nich klappt
> ...


Sorry das bedeutet, dass du keine Ahnung von diesem Spiel hast. Nicht jeder kommt mit nem GS >6000 daher und tankt ne ini nur durch seine bloße Anwesenheit. Es gibt Leute die twinken und wenn sone pew-pew-lichtschwert-krieger kommen und meinen sich mit ihrem Sturmangriff ein Wettrennen gegen mein Schild des Rächers zu leisten, wer schneller in der Mobgruppe ist, dann ok, aber dann sterben sie...aber genau die Leute beschweren sich über alles und jeden. Und doch, der Tank hat die Verantwortung der Gruppe, dieser führt(von Anführer) die Gruppe durch die Instanz und kein möchte-gern-Plattenmage der genau weiß was im blüht wenn er nen Pyro krit in den erst besten Gegner schmeißt!
Und schön dass so viele eine Fertigkeit zum Aggroreduce haben, der Sinn und Zweck ist verfehlt...eindeutig. Lass die Finger vom Spielen Tyrokz, echt mal!


----------



## Nikolis (13. August 2010)

ganz deiner meinung @USV

wir reden hier von random hero, da gehts um keinen stamm-platz für den, der am meißten DPS fährt!


----------



## Tomratz (13. August 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Najo, man sollte sich n dickeres Fell zulegen... ODER man geht mit Gilde/Bekannten/Freunden...
> 
> oder... man geht im /2 und sagt "neuer Tank möchte nhc Instanzen rnd tanken. Nehmt Rücksicht auf mich und wir kommen gut durch. noch 3 DDs und 1 Heal"
> 
> ...




Hast ja durchaus Recht, allerdings hab ich bei meinem Beitrag nicht erwähnt, dass ich
inzwischen auch festgestellt habe, dass ich es mit dem Tanken nicht so habe.

Ich bin in meiner Gilde als guter Heiler und auch als guter, weil denkender, DD bekannt,
das reicht mir mittlerweile.

War schön und wichtig, auch mal die Sicht des Tanks zu sehen, aber ich bleib dann lieber
bei meiner Heilerin oder meinem Retri, anstatt mich in die Nähe eines Herzinfarkts zu
bringen, obwohl, mit der Heilerin hatt ich durchaus auch schon meíne "speziellen" Er-
lebniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drachenlorg1 (13. August 2010)

Gerti wiso soll ich mir das Leben schwer machen und auserdem solche deppen kommen meist immer in gruppen weil alleine wagen sie es sowiso nicht dazu haben sie nicht den mum auserdem keine angst ich geh schon länger keine heros mehr mitlerweile kann man die meisten ja sogar solo machen als tank.


----------



## Gerti (13. August 2010)

sayia schrieb:


> doch man kann kicken ist mir auch schon passiert mit random die 4 waren aus einer gilde haben mich auch bei 10 % bei boss kampf gekickt das ist echt scheiße hab dann auch mit dem gm gesprochen haben für 3 stunden ein bann bekommen mit deren char´s einfach gm anschreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahja, dabei kann man garnicht infight kicken. Kurz nach dem Kampf übrigends auch nicht, was die ganze Kickfunktion sinnlos macht. 

@tmk: 
Ich hatte schonmal so leute mit Pewpew Laserschwert (denke ich meinst damit Shadowmoure). Es war Turm und der Warri ist da rein hatte quasi Instant von allem Aggro und hat es in ca 5sec alles umgehauen. Von sterben kann da keine rede sein, ein Schild hat gereicht und sie hat alles was ihr gefährlich werden konnte umgekloppt.


----------



## Vindexa (13. August 2010)

Ich handle nach dem Grundsatz "Wer es pullt, darfs behalten." Ich seh mir das zwei, vielleicht drei mal an. Dann bitte ich den heiler, die Heilung auf solche Leute einzustellen. Meistens spielen die Heiler sogar mit. Dann passiert folgendes:

a) der DD verlässt die Gruppe
b) der DD übernimmt die Spielregeln ins Kurzzeitgedächtnis

Ersteres ist egal, da es mehr als genug DDs gibt und fast instant einer nachrutscht und zweiteres reicht meistens bis 2 Sekunden, nachdem der Boss umgekippt ist. In ganz seltenen Fällen muss man so einen auch mal kicken, aber in aller Regel sind drei der 5 Leute (i.a.R. Tank, Heiler und ein DD) vernünftig genug, das auch einzusehen. Und wenn alle Stränge reißen, verlasse ich einfach die Gruppe (nach einmaliger Warnung) und such mir ne neue. Was solls.

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen, mit Cata werden sowieso 95% aller DDs entweder mit WoW aufhören oder gesammelt bei Blizzard ihre Tränensäcke leeren, bis sie auch mit einem IQ einer Weißbrotschnitte wieder Instanzen schaffen. Ich hoffe ja auf ersteres, befürchte aber letzteres.

Vin


----------



## Cotangens (13. August 2010)

tmk schrieb:


> Sorry das bedeutet, dass du keine Ahnung von diesem Spiel hast. Nicht jeder kommt mit nem GS >6000 daher und tankt ne ini nur durch seine bloße Anwesenheit. Es gibt Leute die twinken und wenn sone pew-pew-lichtschwert-krieger kommen und meinen sich *mit ihrem Sturmangriff ein Wettrennen gegen mein Schild des Rächers zu leisten, wer schneller in der Mobgruppe ist, dann ok, aber dann sterben sie...*aber genau die Leute beschweren sich über alles und jeden. Und doch, der Tank hat die Verantwortung der Gruppe, dieser führt(von Anführer) die Gruppe durch die Instanz und kein möchte-gern-Plattenmage der genau weiß was im blüht wenn er nen Pyro krit in den erst besten Gegner schmeißt!
> Und schön dass so viele eine Fertigkeit zum Aggroreduce haben, der Sinn und Zweck ist verfehlt...eindeutig. Lass die Finger vom Spielen Tyrokz, echt mal!



Das Problem ist das sie es eben nicht tun. Durch die (für normalen Heros zu) guten Items halten zu viele Klassen zu viel aus. Das Resultat ist nicht das sich der DD danach sagt das er wohl etwas aufpassen muss, sondern "OLOLOL! me imba! noob tank!"


----------



## Stevesteel (13. August 2010)

Vindexa schrieb:


> Ich handle nach dem Grundsatz "Wer es pullt, darfs behalten." Ich seh mir das zwei, vielleicht drei mal an. Dann bitte ich den heiler, die Heilung auf solche Leute einzustellen. Meistens spielen die Heiler sogar mit. Dann passiert folgendes:
> 
> a) der DD verlässt die Gruppe
> b) der DD übernimmt die Spielregeln ins Kurzzeitgedächtnis
> ...



hm, dann gehöre ich zu den restlichen 5%, weil ich seit Classic spiele und auch die alten Tage des CC mitbekommen habe?
Dieses Pauschalisieren inkl. Beleidigungen gehört leider immer mehr zum normalen Ton der Community.
Schade eigentlich, wenn man an die Anfänge des Spiels zurückdenkt.


----------



## Arthas1993 (13. August 2010)

Schau erst mal ob alle auf dem selben server sind wenn ja dann noch ob sie in der selben gilde sind wenn nicht selber server täte auch reichen


----------



## tmk (13. August 2010)

Cotangens schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das sie es eben nicht tun. Durch die (für normalen Heros zu) guten Items halten zu viele Klassen zu viel aus. Das Resultat ist nicht das sich der DD danach sagt das er wohl etwas aufpassen muss, sondern "OLOLOL! me imba! noob tank!"



Ja leider ist das so. Das ein Fury mit seinen HP an meine als Prot-Pala-Twink locker heranreicht oder sogar überholt, ok, aber ist er crit immun? Nein! Manchmal wünschte ich dass die Heiler diesen dann einfach mal abkacken lassen! Aber in Zeiten wo ich mit meinem Main-Tank-DK und einem Bäumchen die Heros sogar zu zweit mache ist das auch kein Wunder, dass die Leute größenwahnsinnis werden.


----------



## Sèv! (13. August 2010)

Ich kenne / kannte das von meinem früheren Main,
wenn einfach mal ein DD dazwischen pullt,
ja MassSpott Donnerknall Schockwelle etc. ist ja ganz schön,
aber es ist trotzdem wirklich nervig,denn wenn man dann
den DD sterben lässt,weil man grade mal nicht aufpasst,
sei es wegen dem Fernseher oder etwas anderes,
kriegt man einen harten Flame,und meistens sogar einen Kick.....

Bei Schurken und Jägern fällt mir meistens sogar auf,das die pullen
OHNE TotT oder MD....

Und so oder so ist mir tanken viel zu einfach geworden,
man kann 1-2 Min. antanken und dann Afk gehen bei manchen Fights in Icc,
weil einfach kein Movement gefordert wird...


----------



## Poloproll (13. August 2010)

DD's müssen einfach mal lernen die Füße still zu halten.


----------



## Knallkörper (13. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Käsetheke ist eröffnet!


----------



## Badumsaen (13. August 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Wenn einer der Rotz dummen DD's Pullen möchte dann soll er einen Tank spielen.
> Wenn er keine Zeit für eine INI hat weil seine Mama mit dem Essen wartet, soll er lieber mit seinem Hamster spielen.



Saugeil, gleich mal in die Sig kopiert xD


----------



## Dregodis (13. August 2010)

@TE

Ich weis nicht warum du es hier im Forum schreibt, da wie du merkst keiner hier einen Plan hat wie WoW wirklich zu spielen ist.
90% von den Antwortschreibern sind wohl erst mit Wotlk ins Spiel gekommen und wissen nicht wie es zu 60er70er zeiten war.

Man kann hier keine vernünfrige Antwort erhalten da Sommerferien sind, alle Antworten sind warscheindlich von Leuten unter 12 jahren.

Heutzutage ist es leider so das der Magier, Schurke, Hexer, Hunter ............... Pullt, warum ? K.A. Das Spiel ist leider vom Weg abgekommen, Kein CC mehr einfach drauf los und gut is.

Mach einfach weiter, wenn jemand pullt soll er die Aggro behalten oder das Spiel mal richtig spielen.
Emos gibts genug ich kann dir auch genau sagen das mein Beitrag hier bestimmt mit :

RECHTSCHREIBUNG........
MIMIMI Nicht.......
oder ähnlichem gequotet wird.

Kinder sind halt Kinder und werden nie erwachsen da es heute bei 93% an erziehung fehlt (sieht man ja auch im fernsehn) :
A; Gib ma Zigarette
B; Ne hab selbst kaum noch welche
A: "Zückt ein Messer und Sticht ihn ab nur weil er noch 2 Zigaretten in der Packung hatte"

Tja , belass es einfach dabei das kinder dich in der Ini Kicken oder geh gildenintern was besser is als Randoms

Edit :
Ich hab nicht alles gelesen, nach dem 5ten war ende, nur kiddies.


----------



## Cotangens (13. August 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Käsetheke ist eröffnet!



Nur 2 möglichkeiten offen:

1. Du hast keinen Tank.
2. Du hast einen Tank, aber dein 6kGS lässt dich denken, das alle anderen die es nicht haben, kein Recht haben eine Meinung zu haben.

Wie herrlich es doch sein muss alles als "Heulerei" hinzustellen wenn auf Misstände verwiesen wird.


----------



## tmk (13. August 2010)

Dregodis schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Ich weis nicht warum du es hier im Forum schreibt, *da wie du merkst keiner hier einen Plan hat wie WoW wirklich zu spielen ist.
> 90% von den Antwortschreibern sind wohl erst mit Wotlk ins Spiel gekommen und wissen nicht wie es zu 60er70er zeiten war.*
> ...


Meister du hast es echt drauf, auf der einen Seite verallgemeinerst du hier "alle sind nur ab WrotlK reingekommen, auf der anderen Seite hast du dir nur die erstn 5 Beiträge angeschaut... du solltest die mal oben überm Thread den Link auf machen!
Link -----> 
*Bitte Lesen!* *Lest BITTE die Forenregeln, BEVOR Ihr einen Beitrag eröffnet oder beantwortet - Danke. :-)

Wenn du zu lesefaul bist, dann flame du hier nicht rum!!!
*


----------



## Stevesteel (13. August 2010)

Dregodis schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Ich weis nicht warum du es hier im Forum schreibt, da wie du merkst keiner hier einen Plan hat wie WoW wirklich zu spielen ist.
> 90% von den Antwortschreibern sind wohl erst mit Wotlk ins Spiel gekommen und wissen nicht wie es zu 60er70er zeiten war.
> ...


von dem Niveau eines Posts läßt sich ein Rückschluss auf das soziale Umfeld und das Alter des Posters ziehen.
In deinem Fall trifft dies zu!


----------



## Terminsel (13. August 2010)

Dregodis schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Ich weis nicht warum du es hier im Forum schreibt, da wie du merkst keiner hier einen Plan hat wie WoW wirklich zu spielen ist.
> 90% von den Antwortschreibern sind wohl erst mit Wotlk ins Spiel gekommen und wissen nicht wie es zu 60er70er zeiten war.
> ...



Bis zu dem Punkt, wo du sagst, WoW sei vom Weg abgekommen, stimme ich dir zu. Danach wirst du dermaßen unsachlich und unkonstruktiv, das einem übel werden könnte. Nebenbei: Glaubst du alles, was du im Fernsehen siehst?


----------



## karuschka (13. August 2010)

Dregodis schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Ich weis nicht warum du es hier im Forum schreibt, da wie du merkst keiner hier einen Plan hat wie WoW wirklich zu spielen ist.
> 90% von den Antwortschreibern sind wohl erst mit Wotlk ins Spiel gekommen und wissen nicht wie es zu 60er70er zeiten war.
> ...



du hast so unglaublich recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich spiel wow selber seit classik zeiten, und damals noch als mage, inzwischen als tank.
damals gabs keine mage pulls oder sonst was, wenns hoch kam nen sheeppull vieleicht ^1^ 
mittlerweile grins ich nurnoch wenn an mir irgendwas vorbeirauscht und vor mir pullt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 unsere gildies machen das auch, meisst aus spass aber wir lachen im ts, und wenn man sagt das es reicht halten sie sich daran. aber heut zu tage denkt ja jeder (weil er equip in arsch geblasen bekommt von blizz) das er so ultra imba is und nimmt sich sachen raus , da schlackern alten wow-hasen wie mir einfach nurnoch die ohren :> 

ein apell an alle tankn's unter euch - LASS SIE STERBEN UND WINEN !!! und lernen wie es ist in einer grp zu sein. oder schickt sie cs spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiichi (13. August 2010)

Als ich mit meiner Hexe gesehn habe was manche in Rnd inis so zusammenspielen wollt ich meinen twink schon garnemmer hochspielen ^^

Mittlerweile hat er recht gutes gear und durch das ganze Inzen gerenne hab ich auch ne evtl Lösung.
Wenn ein dd pullt dann versuch die aggro zu bekommen aber streng dich dabei end an ^^
Hat er z.b. aus versehen gepullt hast du sie sofort wenn er aber noch draufballert sehen es ja auch die anderen.
Bei mir hats immer gut funktioniert weil iwann wurde dem dd das sterben blöd und er ist agehaun nachdem alle bei einer wahl mich zu kicken dagegen waren ^^


----------



## Puhudus (13. August 2010)

völlig egal ob die geschichte fake ist oder nicht (schreibe ich wegen den "man kann infight nicht rauswählen leuten")

aber die aufgabe des tanks ist unteranderem dan pulln von gruppen und oft ist nicht so leicht wenn ein mage wie hier beschrieben einfach die gegner pullt sich die aggro zu holen und warum soll sich ein tank extra abmühen und sich den spaß am tanken nehmen lassen wegen dummheit eines mitspielers

wer pullt tankt wenn er stirbt pech für ihn wenn er sich beschwert ausschlussverfahren/selber gehen / ihn weiter sterben lassen 
*
dummheit gehört bestraft *


----------



## Hexacoatl (13. August 2010)

Andere Zeiten erfordern andere Gewohnheiten beim Tanken, es ist wie bereits erwähnt gang und gäbe in einer Hero einfach drauflos zu brügeln, demnach muss sich der Tank an die neuen Bedingungen des Spielgeschehens anpassen.

1) Stelle am Anfang der Hero klar, wie gespielt wird!
2) Pulle schneller als jeder teilnehmende DD!
3) Reize die Fähigkeiten des Heilers komplett aus!

Wenn Du diese simplen Regeln als Tank in WotLK beachtest, wirst Du zufriedener sein können.





Die wichtigste Regel:

Schere Dich einen Dreck um das was die anderen in der Hero sagen und ignoriere jegliche "omg, mach nicht so schnell"-, "ich brauch mana"- oder "wtf....."-Rufe!






Denn Merke, in einer Hero zu tanken ist durchschnittlich gesehen immer undankbar, also halte die Zeit innerhalb der Hero so gering wie möglich.








Welcome to WotLK


----------



## Urengroll (13. August 2010)

ViElEs In WoW vErÄnDeRt SiCh ZuM sChLeChTeN, So AuCh DaS vErHaLtEn.


----------



## Albra (13. August 2010)

einzig dds mit aggroumleitung sollten pullen wenn überhaupt
 die meisten extremaggroschleudern haben eh einen sehr nachhaltigen aggroresett: sterben

und was croudcontroll angeht gibt es schon noch manchen der diese fähigkeiten seiner klasse durchaus noch beherrscht und wenn auhc recht unbemerkt die gruppe supportet 
mit stun silence sheep o.ä. zb die zauberwerfer in ankahet dran hindert den derzeit beliebtesten spieler umzubrezeln was seltsamerweise immer der heiler ist wenn der tank mal wieder nachkämpfer pullt und dann mit denen spielt während der magier hinten stehn bleibt und herumbrutzelt

gut am ende macht besagter dd weniger schaden aber hat letzendlich doch den vorprogramierten wipe verhindert

ich möchte behaupten das 95% der instanzwipes hätten verhindert werden können wenn  diese ach so imba spieler von ihrem recount runtergekommen und supportet hätten anstatt sich an ihrem "tollen" gelben zahlen aufzugeilen


----------



## Stevesteel (13. August 2010)

ich muss zugeben, ich tanke sehr gerne und freue mich sogar, wenn ein DD mal nach vorne rennt und ich mit dem Einsatz meiner Fähigkeiten ihn
vor dem Tod retten kann.
Ist mal ne Abwechslung.
Sowas passiert mir zBsp. manchmal in Instanzen, wo ich mit meinem Druiden tanke und das Leder einsammle, einigen DD das zu lange dauert und sie schon mal nach vorne zur nächsten Mobgruppe rennen.
Ich habe damit kein Problem, Katze, Sprint, Bär, Spott, Zack...klebt der Mob wieder an mir und keiner am DD oder Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich manchmal sehe und es mich am Können mancher Spieler zweifeln läßt ist, dass viele ihre Sonderfähigkeiten wie Furchteffekte aufheben, durch Klassen/Rassenfähigkeiten oder andere Bewegungseinschränkende Effekte entfernen, nicht kennen und daurch in Raids o.ä. Wipes verursachen.
Aber das ist wohl ein Thema für einen neuen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GraGra (13. August 2010)

Ich bin DD. Ich ziehe absichtlich keine Aggro. Ich pulle nicht absichtlich.

Trotzdem kann es mir mal (bei den ungezählten Inis, die man so spielt) mit meinem Hexenmeister passieren, dass ich bei einer Mob-Gruppe nicht das Hauptziel des Tanks erwische und diesen Mob, trotz Aggroreduce, zu mir ziehe. Ich halte es für unpassend wenn der Tank sich dann denkt: Lass den *$&§?* doch verrecken. Wie gesagt, bei 1000 Mob-Gruppen kann das schon mal passieren, ich mache das nicht absichtlich. Hab ich nicht auch schon für rnd-Gruppen alles aus meinem Hexi rausholen müssen, falls der Tank oder der Heiler gestorben sind? Oder auch mit meinem DK-DD: Ist ein Tank nicht dankbar dafür, dass ich ihm einem Mob vom Heiler weghole?

Ich erwarte eine faire Beurteilung der Situation auch vom Tank und nicht stupides, hohles "ich mach mein Ding". Ein Tank, der Leute absichtlich verrecken lässt, egal warum diejenigen einen Mob an sich kleben haben, etc., sind genauso fürs gute Zusammenspiel ungeeignet wie absichtlich Aggro-ziehende DDs. Mich kotzt BEIDES an.


----------



## pingu77 (13. August 2010)

Also vielleicht bin ich ja hier der einzige, aber ich finde es sogar gut wenn die DD'S pullen, zumindest in den eintönigen Hero Inis. Is wieder mal ne Herausforderung die Mobs dann doch zu bekommen, außerdem seh ich es als Übung falls ich mal in ICC oder sonst wo die Aggro verliere den Mob schnell wieder einzufangen. Soviel von meiner Seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yujimbo2009 (13. August 2010)

meiner meinung nach, wissen leider die meisten dds, nit mehr wie es früher war.

da hat sowas oft zum kompletten wipe geführt, naja sind alle verwöhnt durch ihre gs schw***z overpowerd AOe Massenpull VORM Tank stehende 5 min durch die ini laufen aktionen^^

man sieht aber echt den unterschied vom equip her. mir ist aufgefallen, die dds die so ausrasten und null aufpassen, sind die high equipten, die frisch 80er oder mittel equipten spielen anständig.(meistens) ( das mag wohl daran liegen, dass diese leute schell durch die ini wollen, für die frostmarken und ja gar keine zeit haben weil se nach 12 std rumgammeln in og etc. entlich icc o.a raid haben).

also ich würde se auch sterben lassen und mich nit wegen denen abhetzen. 
andere methode, den healer die arbeit machen lassen, dann hast de ihn auf deiner seite wenn er sieht was er den verursacher heilen muss und er sich so abhetzen darf....
aber sowas führt zu 80% zur grp auflösung.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (13. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> was ist daran so schlimm wenn ein andere pullt spott ab und gut ist.




ROFL die Katz

1. Gehts ums Prinzip, Tank muss antanken um sich auch die Mobs schön zurecht ziehen zu können
2. Spott hat auch CD, wenn (wie so oft) durch gerusht wird, ist bald nichts mehr mit Spott
3. Nervt es einfach nur, für >= 5k GS DD's und Heiler ist Gundrak etc ein Spaziergang, für Tanks auch, aber nur wenn sie pullen und das Tempo vorgeben.

Das ist genau der Grund warum ich random nicht mehr tanke. Auch Tanks haben ein recht entspannt zu spielen und sich nicht immer den Ar*** für Brain AfK DD's aufzureissen.


----------



## tmk (13. August 2010)

GraGra schrieb:


> Ich bin DD. Ich ziehe absichtlich keine Aggro. Ich pulle nicht absichtlich.
> 
> Trotzdem kann es mir mal (bei den ungezählten Inis, die man so spielt) mit meinem Hexenmeister passieren, dass ich bei einer Mob-Gruppe nicht das Hauptziel des Tanks erwische und diesen Mob, trotz Aggroreduce, zu mir ziehe. Ich halte es für unpassend wenn der Tank sich dann denkt: Lass den *{:content:}amp;§?* doch verrecken. Wie gesagt, bei 1000 Mob-Gruppen kann das schon mal passieren, ich mache das nicht absichtlich. Hab ich nicht auch schon für rnd-Gruppen alles aus meinem Hexi rausholen müssen, falls der Tank oder der Heiler gestorben sind? Oder auch mit meinem DK-DD: Ist ein Tank nicht dankbar dafür, dass ich ihm einem Mob vom Heiler weghole?
> 
> Ich erwarte eine faire Beurteilung der Situation auch vom Tank und nicht stupides, hohles "ich mach mein Ding". Ein Tank, der Leute absichtlich verrecken lässt, egal warum diejenigen einen Mob an sich kleben haben, etc., sind genauso fürs gute Zusammenspiel ungeeignet wie absichtlich Aggro-ziehende DDs. Mich kotzt BEIDES an.



Es gibt ja einen Unterschied zwischen der DD pullt und ein DD zieht Aggro infigth! Wie einige Vorposter schon gesagt haben erinnert man sich gern an die Zeit von Classic und zum Teil auch noch BC. Da war es Pflicht darauf zu achten, dass der Mob im Fokus mindestens schon 2-Mal Rüstungs zerreißen drauf hat bevor man seine DPS Schleuder rausholt. Das ist heut nicht mehr so! ABER: Ich rede von Flexibilität. Wenn ich mit meinem Main rnd inis tanke dann muss ich mich von Gruppe zu Gruppe neu einstellen. Ich schau mir zum besipiel am anfang der ini erstmal den GS des Heilers an, sehe aha, der hat ICC equip ich kann ein bissl flotter pullen, oder halt nicht dann warte ich vor der nächsten Grp bis er seinen blauen Balken wieder voll hat. Und genau das erwarte ich auch von den DDs. Wenn sie nach der ersten von mir aus auch zweiten Mobgruppe merken der Tank hat Schwierigkeiten, sollten sie ihren 7k DPS vielleich einfach mal auf 4k reduzieren. Als Erinnerung anfang WrotLK sind die ersten Heros mit 1,5k dps bewältigt worden. Es geht um Anpassung und nicht um Schw*nzlängenvergleich ich glaub einem DD mit GS>6k dass er dmg macht, er muss es nicht beweisen. Ich glaub viele DDs sehen nur noch ganz viele kleine LichKings in den inis und glauben es würden ihnen irgendwelche DMG-Scouts zugucken die sie danach unter Vertrag nehmen. Sry für den letzten destruktiven Satz, aber der musste mit raus.


----------



## Kalimero82 (13. August 2010)

Ich bin mit meinem Druiden Tank und Heiler ... 
Beim Tank heißt es "wer Aggro hat darf se behalten" insbesondere bei lieben DDs die pullen müssen ...
Anders lern sie es nicht !
Beim Heiler ist es genauso ... Der Tank pullt ... pullt ein anderer bekommt er/sie/es keine Heilung ...
Fakt!!
Es ändert sich sonst nichts ! 
und es ist einfach nur zu anstengend ...


----------



## Kotnik (13. August 2010)

Ich möchte auch nochmal betonen, dass ich zwar pullende DDs und auch pullende Heiler gerne verrecken lasse, es im Kampf aber schon als meine Pflicht ansehe, abzuspotten. Ich weiß, dass das passieren kann, dafür hab ich Spott ja. Ich mach das auch nur dann zum Vorwurf, wenn es ständig auf die gleiche Art und Weise passiert. Nur im Kampf passiert das Spotten meist so instinktiv, dass ich dennoch von Aggromaschinen abspotte.
Das nur mal um das klarzustellen! Ich sehe nur nicht ein, mir vorschreiben zu lassen, wie ich durch die instanz gehe. Im Kampf hol ich natürlich alles raus, um die gruppe zu retten. Auch wenn jemand mit dem Popo ne gruppe addet, nehm ich ihm die ab nach möglichkeit, keine frage, sowas passiert.


----------



## GraGra (13. August 2010)

@tmk

Inwiefern ist dein Beitrag eine Antwort auf meinen?


----------



## Gerti (13. August 2010)

Kalimero82 schrieb:


> Beim Heiler ist es genauso ... Der Tank pullt ... pullt ein anderer bekommt er/sie/es keine Heilung ...



Was soll man tun, wenn der Heiler pullt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (13. August 2010)

Schwachsinns Story. Infight kann nicht gekickt werden, selbst nach nem Fight muss man teils 5-25 Mins warten bis das geht, ein Green ausgewuerfelt wurde usw usw.


----------



## Yujimbo2009 (13. August 2010)

man kann aber die auswahl vorm boss pull starten und halt mitten im kampf bestätigen....meine das ist nem gildenkollegen mal passiert


----------



## Chrisjee (13. August 2010)

> Schwachsinns Story. Infight kann nicht gekickt werden,


Du bist der 12 der das sagt und 12 mal wurde gesagt das es doch geht.
Vote wurde warscheinlich per /w abgesprochen das du bei 20% gekickt wirst.


----------



## tmk (13. August 2010)

GraGra schrieb:


> @tmk
> 
> Inwiefern ist dein Beitrag eine Antwort auf meinen?



Ich sage damit, dass es für mich als Tank einen unterschied macht ob DDs die nächste Gruppe pullen oder einfach infight Aggro ziehen. Jedem DD passiert es mal und jeder Tank sollte dir infight diese Mobs wieder abnehmen, solange es nicht schon das 6.Mal auf die gleiche Art und weise passiert ist. Ich antworte nicht auf deinen Beitrag sondern ich habe ihn zitiert weil ich ihm zustimme!


----------



## Terlian (13. August 2010)

Schon vor einer Weile einen Schlussstrich unter WoW gezogen, und wie ich sehe, es hat sich nicht viel geändert... zumindest nicht zum besseren.

5 Jahre hat es an sich auch immer wieder Spaß gemacht, jede (Tank) Klasse bis auf Druide an- bzw. gespielt, aber wie sich das inzwischen entwickelt... mal ehrlich, so einen Rotz muss man sich nicht geben.

http://www.darklegacycomics.com/
aktuelle Comic passt hier rein wie die Faust aufs Auge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kultig (13. August 2010)

wenn ich die kommentare einiger hier lese, wird mir schlecht... 
warum werden solche leute, die pullen, obwohls nicht ihre aufgabe ist, noch verteidigt mit so total dämlichen antworten wie "Hast doch spott, etc..". DARAN erkennt man echte Boons
diese leute SIND definitiv neueinsteiger, bzw ebay-buyer, denn die haben keine ahnung von grp-,bzw raidverhalten. ich kann dem TE nur recht geben. es sind einfach zuviele ahnungslose unterwegs die weder verstand vom spiel noch vom Teamplay haben.

aber der noobfilter wird in cata kommen, wenn die ebayer cc'n müssen ...  ich lach mich jetzt schon tot


----------



## Augensaft (13. August 2010)

Ich tanke oft genug und ich weiß nicht was das Problem sein soll.

Mein Tank ist ebenfalls ein Krieger und wenn ein DD meint pullen zu müssen, möglicherweise auch mehrere, dann halt "Einschreiten" auf diesen DD, abspottten und so weiter. Du hast als Krieger nun wirklich keinen Mangel an Fähigkeiten, um dem DD die Aggro abzunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lasse grundsätzlich niemanden sterben, weil er gepullt hat.


----------



## Rußler (13. August 2010)

öööööh mir issses so latte wer pulled ;D

aber meistens charge/dash ich mich mit meinem feral eh von grp zu grp, und pull ersma 2 Räume,bis die DDs dann nachkommen ;D


----------



## Thunderclash (13. August 2010)

Hey ihr seid Tanks...nicht die DDs oder Heiler haben nen Instant Invite...sondern die Tanks. Wer nervt oder einfach nur dumm ist...fliegt gnadenlos raus. Wenn das die Gruppe anders sieht, sollen sie mich eben kicken. Ich bin da mittlerweile schmerzfrei...geistige Tiefflieger brauch ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quietsch (13. August 2010)

Kultig schrieb:


> wenn ich die kommentare einiger hier lese, wird mir schlecht...
> warum werden solche leute, die pullen, obwohls nicht ihre aufgabe ist, noch verteidigt mit so total dämlichen antworten wie "Hast doch spott, etc..". DARAN erkennt man echte Boons
> diese leute SIND definitiv neueinsteiger, bzw ebay-buyer, denn die haben keine ahnung von grp-,bzw raidverhalten. ich kann dem TE nur recht geben. es sind einfach zuviele ahnungslose unterwegs die weder verstand vom spiel noch vom Teamplay haben.



nö, die leute haben sich einfach auf wotlk eingestellt... wenn der tank zu lahm ist, tankt man ne 5er halt locker im offgear weg, icc5 ausgenommen...


----------



## Dragonye (13. August 2010)

doch man KANN infight kicken ABER mann muss die wahl vorher gestartet haben (vor dem kampf ) und da haben die das so gemacht das der Endboss für den rest so machbar ist ( ohne tank) und haben ihn dann gekickt


----------



## Rumata (13. August 2010)

Hatte genau das gleiche Problem vorgestern. Aber ich Tank:

1. Mal - Aufmerksam machen dass nur der Tank pullt

2. Mal - und Tschüss die Gruppe braucht anscheinend keinen Tank hat nen Tank Magier ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich stell mich nicht mehr hin und diskutier

gibt aber auch sehr positive Beispiele gleiche Ini (Gundrak) Schami mit 6700 GS mit wartet ne Sekunde ganze Gruppe gebunden und los gehts mit Aoe
 in 10 Minuten waren wir durch.


----------



## Polysorbate (13. August 2010)

Also ich hab auch einen KriegerTank. Ist ne Markenhure, für mehr nutz ich den nicht.
ICh erleb das auch des öfter das irgendwelche DD´s der Meinung sind, pullen zu müssen.
Mir ist das egal, wenn die dann umfallen. Liegt es daran, das ich die Aggro nicht halte, ist das was anderes, dann greife ich natürlich ein.
Bei allem anderem, ist die aggro für mich episch und beim aufheben gebunden.

Bin ich mit meinem Main unterwegs, HolyPriest, heile ich keine DD´s, die meinen sie müssten pullen. Rezz gibt es dann auch nicht.!
Wenn ich mich random anmelde, geh ich davon aus, das es länger dauern kann, weil ja immer jemand in der Gruppe sein kann, der evtl wirklich kein gutes Equipment hat. Wer der Meinung ist, Imba zu sein und machen zu können was er will, ohne Rücksicht auf andere, hat pech gehabt und kann laufen. Wer die Instanzen nicht mehr sehen kann und schnell durch will, kann sich doch gleichgesinnte suchen und aufs Tool verzichten.
Instanzen sind nunmal auf Gruppen ausgelegt, da ist, ich ich ich ich, fehl am Platz..


----------



## Feyalinn (13. August 2010)

Ich glaube sowas kennt jeder tank, vor allem, wenn man an eine Gruppe aus Guildies gerät, die sich an ihrem Equipstand aufgeilen und 'kleine Randoms' gern ärgern. Wenn man sich wehrt, wird man beleidigt, ignoriert oder aus der Gruppe geworfen. Ich finde, dass auch ein Tank Recht auf ein entspanntes, spaßiges Spiel hat, in dem er nicht jedem Mob nachlaufen und abspotten muss, nur weil irgendwelche DDs meinen, sie könnten einen auf Superheld machen und locker-flockig durch die instanz Sprinten.

Ich bitte in so einer Situation immer drum, mir das pullen zu überlassen, aber dann werde ich im besten Fall nur ignoriert, oder angepampt, das seien ja nur 5er und ich solle mich nicht so aufführen. In solchen Situationen fühle ich mich dann doch etwas überflüssig, denn es macht nur begrenzt spaß einen Tank nur als Spotbot zu spielen und praktisch überhaupt nichts unter Kontrolle zu haben. Klar, die heiler haben spaß, weil sie die DDs am Leben halten müssen und die DDs, weil sie hemmungslos draufballern können, aber die Tanks? Die scheint man höchstens als nstanzinventar zu betrachten, die hin und wieder den Boss abspotten dürfen. 

Diese Ignoranz vor allem unter ambitionierten DDs macht sich überall breit- ich verstehe zum Beispiel nicht wieso ein Jäger, der nah and er Aggrogrenze spielt, nicht einfach mal totstellen einstreut oder ein hexer ab und zu Seele brechen benützt, wenn es frei ist. Offenbar denken die meisten DDs wirklich, dass die Tanks nur mitgenommen werden, damit man ihnen einen Gefallen tun kann. In solchen Fällen verlasse ich am liebsten einfach die Gruppe und rege mich drüber auf, dass ich ne halbe Stunde warten muss. Ich finde, das muss sich kein Spieler bieten lassen, dass andere nen Scheiss drauf geben, ob ihre Mitspieler Spaß am Spiel haben, selbst wenn das nur erfordert, dass sie mal zwei, drei Sekunden auf den Tank warten.


----------



## Heinmarlyn (13. August 2010)

Mein absoluter Geheimtipp: 
Spiel auf nem RP Server. 
Es ist so eine Wohltat! Kaum Kiddies die rumnerven.
Wer seine Rolle im Raid spielt, spielt sie weil er sich mit dem Konzept der Klasse identifizieren kann, 
und RND Inis sind ein Traum: kurz, knackig und jeder tut was er soll. 
Marken - zack zack....
Das 'geschwollene Gerede' à la 'oh edler jüngling...blabla' etc habe ich noch nie erlebt. 
Höchstens mal ein 'Ich danke euch' nach einem Juwelenschliff. 
Als ich neulich mal wieder meinen Normalserver-Char ausgegraben habe war ich sprachlos, 
welche Namen die Chars auf 'normalen' Servern teilweise tragen, 
und dass der Chat nur noch aus dem üblichen 'lol rofl brb bbq' besteht. 

Meine fünfzich Cent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: ach und bei Palaheilern solltest du nie aufs Mana achten!
Die haben nie Manaprobleme - wenn doch, machen sie wirklich alles vieles falsch.


----------



## Rodulf (13. August 2010)

möpp, wer für 2 Frostmarken noch so viel Stress ertragen muss tut mir echt leid

und selbst in den neuen ICC Inis, ach nee eigentlich nur in HDR trifft man immerwieder genug naabs, die immernoch nicht gepeilt haben, das HDR keine *tank pullt, ich bomb mal rein Ini ist* und wenn ich mich dann da beschimpfen lassen muss ich könnte nicht tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gute Nacht, das man die Gruppe verlassen kann hab ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht, muss wohl an meiner guten Erziehung liegen ... ich mein ich geh da ja nicht rein um dort mehr zu ackern als in ICC hero, dumm nur das es meist so läuft ...

viele wollen schnell durch die Ini, wenn der Tank dann aber mal 10-20 Mobs pullt können die keine 3sec warten bis man mal ein kleines Aggro Polster hat und sagt mir jetz nicht wieder, als Pala reicht die Weihe, solche fails muss man sich auch immer anhören 



Heinmarlyn schrieb:


> PS: ach und bei Palaheilern solltest du nie aufs Mana achten!
> Die haben nie Manaprobleme - wenn doch, machen sie wirklich alles vieles falsch.



möpp noch ein fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ein kleiner, wenn der PalaHeiler nach dem umspeccen nur 50% Mana hat und der lowbob DK in AK 10 Toravon pullt, bei nur zwei Heilern Pala/Diszi und DDs die es nicht schaffen die Murmlen zu killen, dann merkst das schon, das ein Pala nicht unendlich Mana hat aber der letzte ist, der umfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HL spammen kost halt ordenlich vor allem wenn man gerade mal ganz chillig sein Gear testen möchte


----------



## Dietrich (14. August 2010)

Glaubt ihr wirklich, das es in Cata besser wird?
Ich nicht!
Die asozialen Spieler stellen die Masse an zahlenden Abonennten und die will / wird sich Blizzard nicht entgehen lassen!

MfG


----------



## Rodulf (14. August 2010)

zum Start wirdes definitiv chilliger zugehen ... denke ich, im Moment ist der Tankmangel eher bescheiden, weil jeder schon massig 80er hat wird getwinkt und das tanken getestet ... wenn mit Cata jeder erstmal in den Raid möchte, wird es viele DDs geben und Heiler und Tanks werden erstmal wieder ninja-invited 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es soll ja einges anspruchsvoller werden, man darf gespannt sein, erinnert euch doch mal an Naxx 10 mit blauen Eqiup, da hat keiner sein Mowl aufgerissen, da war whipen an der Tagesordnung ...


----------



## Blablubs (15. August 2010)

Heinmarlyn schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Geheimtipp:
> Spiel auf nem RP Server.
> Es ist so eine Wohltat! Kaum Kiddies die rumnerven.
> Wer seine Rolle im Raid spielt, spielt sie weil er sich mit dem Konzept der Klasse identifizieren kann,
> ...



Weil Instanzen über das Dungeon Tool ja auch was mit dem Server zu tun haben ist die Story bestimmt wahr.


----------



## Terminsel (15. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Weil Instanzen über das Dungeon Tool ja auch was mit dem Server zu tun haben ist die Story bestimmt wahr.



*hust* Ich spiel auf Die Aldor und es ist wahrhaft nicht so rosig mit dem Dungeonfinder, wie der von dir zitierte Poster beschrieben hat.


----------



## Fipsin (15. August 2010)

BIn selber mit meinem Main Tank und geh 
aus dem Grund Teilweise nichtmal meine 
DaylieHC machen. Ärgern und Repkosten
blechen kann ich mir sparen.

Letztens bittet mich ein Freund (Fury) mit ihm
schnell ne Ini zu gehen, hab ich dan natürlich 
gemacht. Ich seh mir die Gruppe an hmm unser
Heiler ist Priest, wir sind gebufft sein mana steht
auf 94...95...96% Mana, Ich pulle die erste Gruppe 
(HDS) mit meinem Großem Lebenspool und der 
guten Rüstung zieh ich natürlich recht wenig 
schaden. Auf einmal kommt unten die Gruppe. Ich
Hau mein DnD und meine Böe rein und bekomm 
die gruppe grad so vom Heiler weg, da die Gruppe 
von hinten und mitten im Kampf erschienen ist.
(Runensystem und kein Massenspot FTW). ich frag 
was das war. gut gehen wir runter, auf einmal seh
ich ernsthaft den Heiler mit Raketenstiefeln pullen,
sein Mana stand auf 50%. Wie er das hinbekamm 
wurde mir erst später klar. Wortgefecht:

Ich(Tank):Wenn du noch einmal pullst klemmt mein Spot...
Priester: Ach wirklich?
DD: Wär ja eig. kein verlust.

in dem moment rennt der Priester pullt 2 Wachen und fällt 
Tot um. Alle DDs rennen aus der Ini Gruppe aufgelöst.
20Sekunden flamet der Priester mich dum von wegen ich 
wäre ein Vollnoob könnte net Tanken und ehe ich ihm
antowrten konnte hatte er mich auf Igno -.-

Später erfahre ich von meinem Freund das er sich mal die 
Gilde des Priesters, bis auf den Priester Leer war.



Genauso eine Sache:
Ich mit meinem Hexi und ein Freund mit seinem Dudu (Bär)
wollen en paar Inis gehen. Gruppe gefunden. Dabei ist noch
ein Frostmagier. Da der Dudu, der erste CHar (Ja es gibt 
Frischfleisch) meines Freundes ist, weiß ich das er nicht
perfeckt Tanken kann. Dan erste Mobgruppe. Der Magier 
sieht genau das die hälfte der Mobgruppe noch nicht beim 
Bär ist. --Blizzard--Aggro--Blizzard--Magier tot--Flame--
Gut sehen wir uns doch mal den Magier an. Ok Robe, Schultern
und Stab ACC, seine Skillung. Aha alle Sills mitgneommen die 
irgendwie danach ausehen das das Bomben und so weiter 
mehr DMG macht. Ich guck auf den Aggroreduice Skill. Nichts 
geskillt. Ich Rede den Magier an:

Ich: Erst Aggroreduice skillen dan Meckern...
Magier: Wieso soll ich das skillen ist ne levelskillung.
Ich: Du brauchst das aber ich habs mit meinem Magier (70) auch noch...
Magier: Verdammt wozu brauch ich das...
Ich: Wie willst du leveln
Magier: Ei durch Inis du Honk
--Stille--
Die Ausschlusswahl von (Magier) wurde zugestimmt
Magier verläst die Gruppe
Ich:Sry aber das ist echt en Grund zu Bannen...
Dudu: Das beste ist der hat wegen Manapausen gemerckert
Gruppe: LOL

(Am Rande beim Frostmage dreht der Aggroreduiceskill 
auch den Manaverbrauch runter)


----------



## Njördal (15. August 2010)

Also ich tank ja auch bissl ( druide ) und random isses nich immer suppi . Ich find ja auch das man mit einer klaren rollenverteilung an besten und am schnellsten durch kommt .Doch möchte ich auch was anderes noch eben erzählen und das nutzen um mich bei einem heiler zu entschuldigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir waren zu 4. aus der gilde (tank druide , Hexer Jäger Shadow als DD´s) da ich (tank) am schlechtesten equiped war und sowieso immer goldnot hatte durft ich farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es verschlug uns in die violette festung .... juhuuu kürschnern ..... als die erste gruppe lag fing ich an zu kürschnern - die zweite wurde vom hexer angetankt und vom jägerpet abgespottet und so ging es die ganz zeit ... ich hab eigentlich nur die bosse getankt ... ich glaub der heiler hat uns gehasst , doch er hatte nichts gesagt , lag evt daran das er nicht wesentlich mehr heilen musste - es lief echt super ohne einen toten oder ga einen wipe , als wir uns am ende entschuldigten da sagte er nur sowas wie : Ihr seid ja völlig durch ..... ich bin erst seid 3 tagen 80 udn denn sowas ! Schade das er von einem anderen server war solche leut mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was mich allerdings wirklich immer wieder nervt - hmm was mich ärgert is besser , das keiner nur den kleinsten fehler machen darf ohne gleich zugeflamet zu werden . ärgert mich immer für die welche eben noch nicht seit 5 jahren wow spielen ( jaaaa solche gibt es auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bis dahin Bootlek


----------



## Altros (15. August 2010)

also ich hette ihn sterben lassen lol wer pult soll sterben auser tank. der hätte nich mal ein rezz von mir bekommen kann doch laufen der mage 
lol und als pala rumm heulen bei 90% mana lol was für ein noob (bin auch heal pala aber man heuelt nich wenn man nur 90% mana hatt ) da wirt weiter gehealt bis 75% mana dan Götliche bitte und schmuck stücke und alles an weiter geht es keine regg pausen, 

also wenn ich mit mein tank kumpel in inis gehen da ein idiot drinne ist der meinte muss immer alles an sich ziehen stirbt er (wie so soll ich ihn healn auser er hatt aggro gezogen das ist was anderes aber rein rennen und mob pullen ist dan selber schuld er wolte ja sterben 

wirt einer von uns gekickt weil es denen so past wird mobs gepult und gruppe verlassen. ende


Glück wunsch du hast rescht schreib fehler gefunden, bitte kannst mich jetzt voll spammen


----------



## Heinmarlyn (15. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Weil Instanzen über das Dungeon Tool ja auch was mit dem Server zu tun haben ist die Story bestimmt wahr.



Wenn du mich schon zitierst lies auch richtig.
ich habe nicht dungeon finder geschrieben, sonder von random inis geredet, 
und das bedeutet mit menschen zusammen in eine ini zu gehen, die man nicht kennt (= 'randoms'). 
zum glück gabs das schon lange bevor sie auf die idee mit dem dungeon finder gekommen sind.
vielleicht haätte ich es rnd groups nennen sollen, damit es besser verständlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (16. August 2010)

also ich spiel healer und bin momentan am leveln von meinem schami. 
ich hab damals zu classic zeiten gezockt, aber niemals groß instanzen und co besucht und später mit 60 dann pvp gemacht mit stammgruppe.

ich fang also grade erst wieder an mit einem neuen account und teste grade ausgiebig das dungeon-browser tool und will mal alle inzen sehen auf meinem weg zum endlevel. (momentan bin ich 44 oder so)
und ich muss schon sagen, manche tanks nerven mich einfach nur tierisch ab.

-> es wird mir keine zeit gelassen zu plündern (sorry, ich hab durch den neuanfang halt keine x 80er chars dir mir mal eben 5k gold schicken können)
-> es wird nicht geguckt ob alle überhaupt bei der sache sind (teilweise waren schon 2-3 der DD afk und dann werden halt mal 2-3 mobgruppen gepullt)
-> man kann 5x oom schreiben, es wird trotzdem weiter gepullt
-> manche halten sich für unverwundbar. hatte ich jetzt zwar erst 1x, aber der typ war echt der hammer. der dungeonbrowser schmeisst uns zusammen in ne gruppe. er ist tot und seine leiche liegt noch in ner andren inze. er braucht fast ne halbe stunde um endlich zu uns zu kommen, erzählt erstma was die andere gruppe für deppen waren. 

wir legen los. alles geht eigentlich soweit. (okay, er war von der hektischen sorte..siehe punkte weiter oben) war diese troll inze (zul farak ?) und bei dem hexendoktor..der lag auch schon im dreck. der tank war wohlgemerkt der niedrigste char in der gruppe (afaik 41 oder 42) und ich glaube die mobs waren ja alle 44+..
er "ich öffne jetzt alle gräber"..so schnell konnte ich garnicht mein oh-shit-instant-crit-heal makro drücken, da lag er schon im dreck. zum glück konnten wir die situation noch regeln ohne weitere verluste... der tank motzt natürlich "eeeey, da mussss mehr heal kommen" und leavt die gruppe.. nach 2 sekunden war ein neuer gefunden und wir haben das ding stressfrei nachhause geholt.

schuld sind also immer die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zu überlegen was schief läuft ist wohl nicht drinne und wie meine spielweise da vll mal anzupassen auch nicht..

aber zum glück sind solche extreme auch nur eine ausnahme.. also liebe tanks, es ist ein miteinander..ich hack mir die finger blutig euch am leben zu lassen, aber dann nehmt auch a weng rücksicht auf mich oder die DD´s.. ich freu mich jedenfalls auf die nächsten ~40 levels


----------



## daturah (16. August 2010)

/bla.


----------

